# Code all'apertura di Starbucks a Milano: l'opinione di Diego Fusaro.



## Mille e una notte (10 Settembre 2018)

Starbucks arriva in Italia, con il primo negozio a Milano. Grandi code nel giorno d'apertura. Diego Fusaro commenta la notizia.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2018)

La turbocaffetteria viene a investire milioni in Italia. Poi, chi prende un caffè da 80 cent al bar non va a spendere 5 euro da starbucks per una bevanda. Lo stesso discorso si potrebbe fare su qualsiasi attività, catene di abbigliamento e compagnia cantante.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> .



Madonna che pesantezza però. Starbucks ha decine di negozi sparsi in Europa nelle varie Inghilterra, Spagna, Francia, Germania etc molti anche situati negli aeroporti. Hanno da poco stretto un accordo con Alibaba in Cina che prevede un commercio di caffè enorme non solo come punti vendita ma anche a domicilio e negli uffici e sono in continua espansione ovunque. E' un posto fighissimo in cui ti puoi sedere col tuo caffè, ti puoi connettere col cellulare tramite wifi e passare un po' di tempo in relax a differenza dello sbatti che passi nel maggiore dei casi nei bar dove tra l'altro nel 90% casi vendono brodaglia imbevibile (ennesima balla quella del caffè italiano migliore nel mondo) e non costa neanche tanto, 1.80€

Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con Fusaro ma non sarà di certo il negozio di Starbucks a Milano a scaturire la nascita del turbomondialismo globalizzato apolide sradicato con scappellamento a destra


----------



## vota DC (11 Settembre 2018)

Sul relax non ci giurerei. Ci sono le guardie che controllano. Prima menano o chiamano la polizia se stai un po' di tempo senza ordinare o se cerchi di usare il bagno prima di ordinare. Dopo l'ordinazione scatta l'orologio e le guardie se la prendono anche con i clienti.
Cioè parliamo di una catena che ritiene indispensabile le guardie, manco fosse una gioielleria o una discoteca piena di gente ubriaca.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Madonna che pesantezza però. Starbucks ha decine di negozi sparsi in Europa nelle varie Inghilterra, Spagna, Francia, Germania etc molti anche situati negli aeroporti. Hanno da poco stretto un accordo con Alibaba in Cina che prevede un commercio di caffè enorme non solo come punti vendita ma anche a domicilio e negli uffici e sono in continua espansione ovunque. E' un posto fighissimo in cui ti puoi sedere col tuo caffè, ti puoi connettere col cellulare tramite wifi e passare un po' di tempo in relax a differenza dello sbatti che passi nel maggiore dei casi nei bar dove tra l'altro nel 90% casi vendono brodaglia imbevibile (ennesima balla quella del caffè italiano migliore nel mondo) e non costa neanche tanto, 1.80€
> 
> Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con Fusaro ma non sarà di certo il negozio di Starbucks a Milano a scaturire la nascita del turbomondialismo globalizzato apolide sradicato con scappellamento a destra


Quello su cui ha ragione imho è il fatto che l'italiano è fenomeno nell'ignorare le cose buone del proprio paese, dandole sistematicamente per scontate e vecchie, mentre ovviamente halloween, il caffè da...StarBucks! è una figata, McDonald e via dicendo. Forse siamo geneticamente vittime della roba americana. Perchè se il panino te lo mangi da "Peppone" non va bene, invece Burger King è figo, è americano, ha il nome fico, il locale è tutto colorato, gli automi (ah no le persone che ti servono) hanno la divisa bella americana.
Se a McDonald togli lo stile della scritta, i colori, il clown e il fatto che è americano (e non thailandese), gli togli l'80% dell'appeal. Il 16 enne non ci va più.


----------



## bmb (11 Settembre 2018)

Favoloso, il paese del caffè e del cappuccino invaso da questa mmmmer.da.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2018)

Bho saran contenti i fissati di instagram, ma essendo una novità non è neanche come negli altri paesi che puoi passarci tempo, studiare, guardare netflix, etc. 

Il mito del caffe del bar italiano.... A Napoli, ripeto a Napoli, ogni volta che chiedo un caffè normale mi viene data una roba indescrivibile bruciata. Se vuoi una cosa che sappia di caffè ma che sia bevibile, non prendi il caffè normale.

Questa mentalità del "è italiano quindi è meglio" è una delle rovine di questo Paese ridicolo, visto che sulla carta potrebbe anche essere così, ma poi nella realtà...

Che poi il caffè all'americana mi piace ma non quello over priced di starbuccse


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Madonna che pesantezza però. Starbucks ha decine di negozi sparsi in Europa nelle varie Inghilterra, Spagna, Francia, Germania etc molti anche situati negli aeroporti. Hanno da poco stretto un accordo con Alibaba in Cina che prevede un commercio di caffè enorme non solo come punti vendita ma anche a domicilio e negli uffici e sono in continua espansione ovunque. E' un posto fighissimo in cui ti puoi sedere col tuo caffè, ti puoi connettere col cellulare tramite wifi e passare un po' di tempo in relax a differenza dello sbatti che passi nel maggiore dei casi nei bar dove tra l'altro nel 90% casi vendono brodaglia imbevibile (ennesima balla quella del caffè italiano migliore nel mondo) e non costa neanche tanto, 1.80€
> 
> Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con Fusaro ma non sarà di certo il negozio di Starbucks a Milano a scaturire la nascita del turbomondialismo globalizzato apolide sradicato con scappellamento a destra



Sì, il relax dal duro sbattimento quotidiano degli studenti trentenni eternamente fuori corso grazie ai soldi di papino e degli hipsters col Macbook Air sempre aperto. 
Ci sono stato una volta all'estero, passi per quello che servono (iperprezzato, ma se non ti sta bene ti basta uscire senza ordinare), ma non sono più tornato a causa della fauna che li popola. E immagino in Italia sarà pure peggio, con tutti i morti di fatica a carico dei genitori che ci ritroviamo...


----------



## bmb (11 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sì, il relax dal duro sbattimento quotidiano degli studenti trentenni eternamente fuori corso grazie ai soldi di papino e degli hipsters col Macbook Air sempre aperto.
> Ci sono stato una volta all'estero, passi per quello che servono (iperprezzato, ma se non ti sta bene ti basta uscire senza ordinare), ma non sono più tornato a causa della fauna che li popola. E immagino in Italia sarà pure peggio, con tutti i morti di fatica a carico dei genitori che ci ritroviamo...



Questo è uno degli aspetti chiave. L'idiozia della gente, la globalizzazione nel verso del ritardo mentale della fascia 15-35 anni (più in là si spera che la gente abbia messo su famiglia e cerchi in qualche modo di farlo). Facciamo il miglior caffè del mondo, e lo paghiamo 1 euro. Ma per gli instagrammer di sta minchia meglio fare la foto a quei beveroni cancerogeni dello starminkia e lasciargli 200 euro al mese.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sul relax non ci giurerei. Ci sono le guardie che controllano. Prima menano o chiamano la polizia se stai un po' di tempo senza ordinare o se cerchi di usare il bagno prima di ordinare. Dopo l'ordinazione scatta l'orologio e le guardie se la prendono anche con i clienti.
> Cioè parliamo di una catena che ritiene indispensabile le guardie, manco fosse una gioielleria o una discoteca piena di gente ubriaca.



Ma di che c.... stai parlando?
Sono stato in almeno una dozzina di Starbucks tra stati uniti ed europa e non ho mai visto ste cose...che poi come se tutti i bar italiani fossero ritrovi di gente educata..a volte vedi di quelle scene al banco...


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2018)

Sono passato Sabato scorso alle 15 in Cordusio e ho avuto modo di osservare questi specimen. A difesa ( o forse è un elemento peggiorativo) la fila che si snodava fin quasi a piazzale Edison era formata per un buon 60% da turisti. Se la guardiamo da un punto di vista economico ovviamente è un bene che Starbucks investa in Italia, ma se la guardiamo da un punto di vista "morale" beh...la gente ci va solo perchè in questa società dell'apparire fa figo andarci e magari farsi una foto mentre si sorseggia quella porcheria e si fa finta di leggere un libro...


----------



## sunburn (11 Settembre 2018)

Sinceramente non capisco tutte queste polemiche, che tra l'altro fanno il gioco proprio del soggetto che si vuole criticare(=pubblicità gratis). Chi non vuole andare, non ci va e sarà il mercato a decretare il successo o il fallimento.
Personalmente, continuerò ad andare nel mio bar abituale.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma di che c.... stai parlando?
> Sono stato in almeno una dozzina di Starbucks tra stati uniti ed europa e non ho mai visto ste cose...che poi come se tutti i bar italiani fossero ritrovi di gente educata..a volte vedi di quelle scene al banco...



Vivo l'80% del tempo fuori dall'Italia, e quando sto fuori una delle pochissime cose che mi manca è priprio il caffè al baretto, preso al bancone. All'estero ti devi sedere, quasi ovunque. 
Il barista che fa la battuta, l'operaio che si prende il caffettino di fianco all'avvocato, entrambi in pausa pranzo, e magari scambiano due parole, senza barriere sociali. Mi alza l'umore all'istante, prendere il caffè al bancone.

Starbucks è esattamente il contrario da ciò che ho visto, posto fintamente elitario (elitario per i parvenu e i wannabes ovviamente, poiché quello è lo standard di clienti medi), pretenzioso, scioccamente modaiolo. È il classico posto da "vorrei, ma non posso", perché i veri ricchi non ci mettono piede, e la gente normale nemmeno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questo è uno degli aspetti chiave. L'idiozia della gente, la globalizzazione nel verso del ritardo mentale della fascia 15-35 anni (più in là si spera che la gente abbia messo su famiglia e cerchi in qualche modo di farlo). *Facciamo il miglior caffè del mondo, e lo paghiamo 1 euro*. Ma per gli instagrammer di sta minchia meglio fare la foto a quei beveroni cancerogeni dello starminkia e lasciargli 200 euro al mese.



Allora partiamo da una premessa: a me piace Starbucks, non i loro beveroni che nemmeno so cosa hanno dentro, ma il classico caffé all'americana (che mi faccio pure a casa con apposita macchinetta).
Paragonare il nostro espresso con quello è una roba totalmente priva di senso..la nostra tazzina di espresso (buonissimo se trovi il bar giusto, peccato che in Italia almeno metà dei baristi improvvisati servano porcheria bruciata) è un piccolo momento di piacere e relax, un sorso e via. Loro il caffé invece lo usano come compagnia, se lo portano in giro mentre vanno al lavoro o lo sorseggiano mentre lavorano o leggono, sono prodotti diversissimi..
Altra nota, se ti capita di viaggiare all'estero, in america ma anche altri luoghi Starbucks è una salvezza, unico posto dove fare una colazione dolce sapendo che gusti andrai ad assaporare..e le loro torte sono squisite tra l'altro..
Prezzi alti? Vero..ma la qualità dei prodotti è tangibile, decisamente sopra la media e il fatto che la si paragoni al Mc solo perché sono catene è davvero ridicolo, il Mc ha fatto dell'essere economico e del cibo spazzatura la sua fortuna..l'opposto di Starbucks..

Perché a volte invece non impariamo qualcosa noi italiani? Siamo i migliori al mondo a fare il caffé ma non abbiamo saputo esportare questa "abilità"..anzi ci siamo impestati in casa nostra di bar cinesi che mortificano il nostro mercato..
gli americani incapaci invece con una catena hanno aperto migliaia di bar in tutto il globo..

Pensiamoci ogni tanto..che forse i fessi siamo noi che sappiamo solo vantarci ma fuori da sto paese siamo solo presi per il cul0


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Vivo l'80% del tempo fuori dall'Italia, e quando sto fuori una delle pochissime cose che mi manca è priprio il caffè al baretto, preso al bancone. All'estero ti devi sedere, quasi ovunque.
> Il barista che fa la battuta, l'operaio che si prende il caffettino di fianco all'avvocato, entrambi in pausa pranzo, e magari scambiano due parole, senza barriere sociali. Mi alza l'umore all'istante, prendere il caffè al bancone.
> 
> Starbucks è esattamente il contrario da ciò che ho visto, posto fintamente elitario (elitario per i parvenu e i wannabes ovviamente, poiché quello è lo standard di clienti medi), pretenzioso, scioccamente modaiolo. È il classico posto da "vorrei, ma non posso", perché i veri ricchi non ci mettono piede, e la gente normale nemmeno.



Hai una percezione del tutto errata..inoltre non capisco perché uno debba sedersi..io quando vado da loro prendo il mio caffé e me ne vado col bicchiere..mi siedo solo se devo mangiare..
La moda?..Mah..in america ce ne sono ad ogni angolo, e pure altre caffetterie simili (che non ho provato mai perché non mi fido del sapore)..definirla moda mi pare eccessivo..esisteranno da 40 anni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sono passato Sabato scorso alle 15 in Cordusio e ho avuto modo di osservare questi specimen. A difesa ( o forse è un elemento peggiorativo) la fila che si snodava fin quasi a piazzale Edison era formata per un buon 60% da turisti. Se la guardiamo da un punto di vista economico ovviamente è un bene che Starbucks investa in Italia, ma se la guardiamo da un punto di vista "morale" beh...la gente ci va solo perchè in questa società dell'apparire fa figo andarci e magari farsi una foto mentre si sorseggia quella porcheria e si fa finta di leggere un libro...



Si ma teniamo presente che la curiosità è perché sto locale è lo starbucks più grande al mondo, non è un baretto..sono 2500 m quadri di locale dove dentro producono direttamente il caffe con tanto di tostatura..oltretutto hanno adottato specifiche modifiche proprio per il mercato italiano..serviranno prodotti da forno di un noto panificio milanese, aperitivi all'italiana..ma come si fa a criticare una roba simile? Inoltre hanno rivalutato un edificio storico andato in disuso


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma teniamo presente che la curiosità è perché sto locale è lo starbucks più grande al mondo, non è un baretto..sono 2500 m quadri di locale dove dentro producono direttamente il caffe con tanto di tostatura..oltretutto hanno adottato specifiche modifiche proprio per il mercato italiano..serviranno prodotti da forno di un noto panificio milanese, aperitivi all'italiana..ma come si fa a criticare una roba simile? Inoltre hanno rivalutato un edificio storico andato in disuso



Infatti ho specificato di ritenerla una grande opportunità economica, perchè crea posti di lavoro e dà linfa alle imprese locali fornitrici. Io sono assoultamente favorevole a Starbucks in Italia. Allo modo però non prendiamoci in giro...la gente non va perchè fanno il caffè tostato direttamente in loco o perchè prendono i dolcetti dal panificio della zona, ma lo fa perchè fa figo ed ormai di questi tempi conta solo apparire.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora partiamo da una premessa: a me piace Starbucks, non i loro beveroni che nemmeno so cosa hanno dentro, ma il classico caffé all'americana (che mi faccio pure a casa con apposita macchinetta).
> Paragonare il nostro espresso con quello è una roba totalmente priva di senso..la nostra tazzina di espresso (buonissimo se trovi il bar giusto, peccato che in Italia almeno metà dei baristi improvvisati servano porcheria bruciata) è un piccolo momento di piacere e relax, un sorso e via. Loro il caffé invece lo usano come compagnia, se lo portano in giro mentre vanno al lavoro o lo sorseggiano mentre lavorano o leggono, sono prodotti diversissimi..
> Altra nota, se ti capita di viaggiare all'estero, in america ma anche altri luoghi Starbucks è una salvezza, unico posto dove fare una colazione dolce sapendo che gusti andrai ad assaporare..e le loro torte sono squisite tra l'altro..
> Prezzi alti? Vero..ma la qualità dei prodotti è tangibile, decisamente sopra la media e il fatto che la si paragoni al Mc solo perché sono catene è davvero ridicolo, il Mc ha fatto dell'essere economico e del cibo spazzatura la sua fortuna..l'opposto di Starbucks..
> ...



L'Italia non può esportare il proprio modello per il semplice fatto che l'idea di caffè al bancone bevuto in due minuti e via non attecchirebbe. Altre abitudini, altre culture. In compenso, esportiamo in tutto il mondo i prodotti delle nostre torrefazioni, altro che "presi per il culO".

Negli Stati Uniti cI sono in ogni media o grande città decine di coffehouses alternative a Starbucks, con wifi e prodotti qualitativamente superiori a prezzi più competitivi, prego informarsi. 
Il segreto dell'espansione di Starbucks all'estero non risiede certo nella qualità, quanto proprio in una mal riposta idea di esclusività. Basti guardare la fauna che li popola, ripeto.
Per altro, in una nazione di grande consumo di caffè come l'Australia (e grande cultura nel campo, quindi), Starbucks ha fallito miseramente. In Russia non attecchiscono, perché il loro modello è già stato sviluppato da altri con prodotti più qualitativi. Qui da noi immagino avrà successo, grazie alla fascia di pecoroni nullafacenti che non vedono l'ora di passarci tre o quattro ore al giorno col Macbook aperto e le foto da postare su Instagram.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello su cui ha ragione imho è il fatto che l'italiano è fenomeno nell'ignorare le cose buone del proprio paese, dandole sistematicamente per scontate e vecchie, mentre ovviamente halloween, il caffè da...StarBucks! è una figata, McDonald e via dicendo. Forse siamo geneticamente vittime della roba americana. Perchè se il panino te lo mangi da "Peppone" non va bene, invece Burger King è figo, è americano, ha il nome fico, il locale è tutto colorato, gli automi (ah no le persone che ti servono) hanno la divisa bella americana.
> Se a McDonald togli lo stile della scritta, i colori, il clown e il fatto che è americano (e non thailandese), gli togli l'80% dell'appeal. Il 16 enne non ci va più.



E' normale! Sono 40 anni che vediamo programmi tv americani!


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Infatti ho specificato di ritenerla una grande opportunità economica, perchè crea posti di lavoro e dà linfa alle imprese locali fornitrici. Io sono assoultamente favorevole a Starbucks in Italia. Allo modo però non prendiamoci in giro...la gente non va perchè fanno il caffè tostato direttamente in loco o perchè prendono i dolcetti dal panificio della zona, ma lo fa perchè fa figo ed ormai di questi tempi conta solo apparire.



Farà figo forse qui da noi..all'estero ti garantisco che è un posto come un altro..mai visto gente farsi i selfie col bicchiere..


----------



## Eziomare (11 Settembre 2018)

"Pecoroni cosmopoliti", "caffè atlantista" , non male sto ragazzo, di una forbitezza quasi inusitata.
Mi pare un po' estremo il suo ragionamento, anche se concettualmente può essere condivisibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'Italia non può esportare il proprio modello per il semplice fatto che l'idea di caffè al bancone bevuto in due minuti e via non attecchirebbe. Altre abitudini, altre culture. In compenso, esportiamo in tutto il mondo i prodotti delle nostre torrefazioni, altro che "presi per il culO".
> 
> Negli Stati Uniti cI sono in ogni media o grande città decine di coffehouses alternative a Starbucks, con wifi e prodotti qualitativamente superiori a prezzi più competitivi, prego informarsi.
> Il segreto dell'espansione di Starbucks all'estero non risiede certo nella qualità, quanto proprio in una mal riposta idea di esclusività. Basti guardare la fauna che li popola, ripeto.
> Per altro, in una nazione di grande consumo di caffè come l'Australia (e grande cultura nel campo, quindi), Starbucks ha fallito miseramente. In Russia non attecchiscono, perché il loro modello è già stato sviluppato da altri con prodotti più qualitativi. Qui da noi immagino avrà successo, grazie alla fascia di pecoroni nullafacenti che non vedono l'ora di passarci tre o quattro ore al giorno col Macbook aperto e le foto da postare su Instagram.



Mi pare tutto un preconcetto scusa..soprattutto sulla "fauna"..qui da noi forse sarà così (ma del resto a Milano...perché nei nostri baretti all'aperitivo chi ci sta?) ma all'estero io ho visto gente di ogni estrazione..
Sulla qualità dissento..anche ste famose coffehouses, forse tut i muovi per lavoro e sta alcuni giorni in un posto..io mi muovo solo per turismo, quando arrivo in una città non mi va di passare 2 ore su tripadvisor a cercare un posto dove fare colazione senza vedermi arrivare brodaglie, pancetta e uova, panini o pancake mollicci..so che lì hanno roba buona e ci vado a colpo sicuro...
Sul fatto degli italiani presi per il cul0 bhe...credo non serva nemmeno spiegare..

PS: ok il caffé non lo abbiamo esportato per la cultura (ma una cultura si può anche creare eh..)..e le pizze? E la pasta? E il pane?..


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'Italia non può esportare il proprio modello per il semplice fatto che l'idea di caffè al bancone bevuto in due minuti e via non attecchirebbe. Altre abitudini, altre culture. In compenso, esportiamo in tutto il mondo i prodotti delle nostre torrefazioni, altro che "presi per il culO".
> 
> Negli Stati Uniti cI sono in ogni media o grande città decine di coffehouses alternative a Starbucks, con wifi e prodotti qualitativamente superiori a prezzi più competitivi, prego informarsi.
> Il segreto dell'espansione di Starbucks all'estero non risiede certo nella qualità, quanto proprio in una mal riposta idea di esclusività. Basti guardare la fauna che li popola, ripeto.
> Per altro, in una nazione di grande consumo di caffè come l'Australia (e grande cultura nel campo, quindi), Starbucks ha fallito miseramente. In Russia non attecchiscono, perché il loro modello è già stato sviluppato da altri con prodotti più qualitativi. Qui da noi immagino avrà successo, grazie alla fascia di pecoroni nullafacenti che non vedono l'ora di passarci tre o quattro ore al giorno col Macbook aperto e le foto da postare su Instagram.



Già. Io non ci sono mai stato, e non ne faccio un discorso di qualità o di accessibilità. Quello che mi dà fastidio è il modello. Questo modello della grande catena globalizzata, appiattita su un cliché squallido. Porterà inevitabilmente svantaggi al piccolo bar, al piccolo fornaio, etc. Tutto in nome di una non ben definita idea di partecipazione ad una cerchia di illuminati che si ritrova lì, più sola che mai, perché fa parte del futuro, degli pseudo-social e ca**ate del genere. Come se entrare lì dentro ti promuovesse a una mentalità d'avanguardia che i comuni mortali ancora non hanno ben compreso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Settembre 2018)

Io non ne usufruirò perché non mi piace la loro offerta, preferisco il classico caffè all'italiana, però non mi interessano molto queste polemiche. Hanno creato posti di lavoro e in un periodo così è grasso che cola, sigh. Detto questo mi dispiace solamente che abbiano sventrato un palazzo storico di Cordusio.


----------



## Wildbone (11 Settembre 2018)

Lo Starbucks di Milano non è un classico Starbucks: è una torrefazione all'italiana, difatti non vendono nessun tipo di bevanda che vendono negli altri locali (compreso il frappuccino tanto di moda su Instagram). Vendono prodotti italiani, in un locale che è davvero meraviglioso.

Chiaro, la fila c'è perché è cool ecc. Però la comparazione con i negozi "tradizionali" di Starbucks è campata davvero per aria.


P.S.

Il 90% del favoloso caffè italiano venduto in Italia fa schifo.
Così come fanno schifo il 90% dei bar italiani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Io non ci sono mai stato, e non ne faccio un discorso di qualità o di accessibilità. Quello che mi dà fastidio è il modello. Questo modello della grande catena globalizzata, appiattita su un cliché squallido. Porterà inevitabilmente svantaggi al piccolo bar, al piccolo fornaio, etc. Tutto in nome di una non ben definita idea di partecipazione ad una cerchia di illuminati che si ritrova lì, più sola che mai, perché fa parte del futuro, degli pseudo-social e ca**ate del genere. Come se entrare lì dentro ti promuovesse a una mentalità d'avanguardia che i comuni mortali ancora non hanno ben compreso.



Ragazzi ma moda cosa? Ma scusate sono 40 anni che esistono non è mica na moda nata coi social...
Ripeto, perché nei nostri baretti con l'aperitivo la gente ci va perché sono buoni quei cocktail porcheria tipo lo Spritz, o i prosecchi slavati a 5 euro mezzo calice? O ci va perché fa cool?
La coda fuori poi, immagino che all'inaugurazione di Cracco in galleria non ci fosse vero? Lì però mica era perché fa figo...


----------



## vota DC (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare tutto un preconcetto scusa..soprattutto sulla "fauna"..qui da noi forse sarà così (ma del resto a Milano...perché nei nostri baretti all'aperitivo chi ci sta?) ma all'estero io ho visto gente di ogni estrazione..
> Sulla qualità dissento..anche ste famose coffehouses, forse tut i muovi per lavoro e sta alcuni giorni in un posto..io mi muovo solo per turismo, quando arrivo in una città non mi va di passare 2 ore su tripadvisor a cercare un posto dove fare colazione senza vedermi arrivare brodaglie, pancetta e uova, panini o pancake mollicci..so che lì hanno roba buona e ci vado a colpo sicuro...
> Sul fatto degli italiani presi per il cul0 bhe...credo non serva nemmeno spiegare..
> 
> PS: ok il caffé non lo abbiamo esportato per la cultura (ma una cultura si può anche creare eh..)..e le pizze? E la pasta? E il pane?..



Sai che hanno roba buona o garantisce o' padrino? A differenza di MacDonald lo Starbucks cambia radicalmente da zona a zona, c'è pure quello con muri separati per maschi e femmine! Poche costanti sono beverone, inservienti e guardie. Una volta hanno persino fatto intervenire black lives matter contro Starbucks!


Il caffè napoletano è un bluff. È solo terzo dopo quello torinese e triestino e molti bar sono andati avanti grazie a criteri come lealtà verso i protettori piuttosto che qualità.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma moda cosa? Ma scusate sono 40 anni che esistono non è mica na moda nata coi social...
> Ripeto, perché nei nostri baretti con l'aperitivo la gente ci va perché sono buoni quei cocktail porcheria tipo lo Spritz, o i prosecchi slavati a 5 euro mezzo calice? O ci va perché fa cool?
> La coda fuori poi, immagino che all'inaugurazione di Cracco in galleria non ci fosse vero? Lì però mica era perché fa figo...



Non ho detto "moda", ho detto "modello", il che ti porta fuori strada. Sono due concetti completamenti differenti. Scusami se puntualizzo, ma la moda è un evento transitorio, che lascia il tempo che trova. Il secondo è un fatto strutturale, che porta a cambiamenti radicali nelle abitudini.

Il primo è sicuramente quello che sta accadendo con l'apertura dell'ambiente. Sicuramente dettato da curiosità, non me ne faccio un cruccio, anche se per me è incomprensibile come possa richiamare così tante persone. Perché non ci sono le solite code se apre un qualsiasi altro punto di ristoro? Ovviamente per le ragioni già ampiamente descritte da altri. Questa è la moda.

Quello che critico è il secondo concetto, cioè il fatto che stiamo progressivamente azzerando la nostra cultura in cambio di una assuefazione a, giustappunto, un modello americano, con multinazionali che invadono il territorio infestandolo con luoghi tutti conformi e livellati verso una mentalità standard che ci toglie tradizione e protezione delle nostre singolarità. Nulla da dire sul fatto che questi hanno investito in Italia, ma alla fine della storia non lo so chi ci ha guadagnato. Ne faccio un discorso culturale, non economico o di qualità. La nostra ricchezza è basata sulla piccola imprenditoria, sul piccolo bar, sulla creatività dei singoli. Non voglio fare filosofie di economie protezionistiche, ma nemmeno svendere a gratis le nostre tradizioni quotidiane per questi colossi senz'anima. Alla fine ci ritroveremo tutti a comprare su Amazzonne, tutti a mangiare da Macdonalde, tutti a prendere il caffè da Starbuccse ... sai che bello.


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2018)

Ditemi quello che vi pare, ma il caffè a Starbucks è una monnezza come poche. Possiamo disquisire sui thè, sulle cioccolate, sui loro dolci ipercalorici ma non sui caffè. Per favore eh


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma di che c.... stai parlando?
> Sono stato in almeno una dozzina di Starbucks tra stati uniti ed europa e non ho mai visto ste cose...che poi come se tutti i bar italiani fossero ritrovi di gente educata..a volte vedi di quelle scene al banco...



È inutile il nazionalismo becero-populista è dilagante 
Nom cresceremo mai per questo. Tutti a dire: prima l’italiah e le cose italianeh...come se non ci fosse spazio per tutti ormai. Il progresso è inevitabile. Starbucks è presente ovunque nel mondo e ora il primo d’italia è a milano. La stessa milano nella quale aprirà il primo Official nba store d’europa ma ovviamente farà schifo perché le nostre squadreh italiane sono meLLioh!
Se voglio un espresso (di solito fatto di *****) vado in bar classico (poi spesso frequentato da gente improponibile ma che vuoi è un bsr italiano no?),se voglio qualcosa di diverso con una esperienza diversa vado starbucks ma che problema c’è?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Infatti ho specificato di ritenerla una grande opportunità economica, perchè crea posti di lavoro e dà linfa alle imprese locali fornitrici. Io sono assoultamente favorevole a Starbucks in Italia. Allo modo però non prendiamoci in giro...la gente non va perchè fanno il caffè tostato direttamente in loco o perchè prendono i dolcetti dal panificio della zona, ma lo fa perchè fa figo ed ormai di questi tempi conta solo apparire.


Non tutto sono cosi, fidati..


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2018)

Ma quindi adesso l'espresso/caffè italiano è diventata una schifezza? Bah. Certo che siamo proprio italiani


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Farà figo forse qui da noi..all'estero ti garantisco che è un posto come un altro..mai visto gente farsi i selfie col bicchiere..



Il resto del mondo è abituato a queste cose. Noi no purtroppo.
Chi è abituato come me, e a chi piace il posto non va da starbucks per i selfie o fare il figo sui social. 
Io da anni a milano vado da Arnold coffee che è la copiatura italiana di starbucks. Stessi prezzi, stesso format e a me piace. Ora il loro store di orefici ha chiuso perché di fronte ha starbucks ovviamente...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È inutile il nazionalismo becero-populista è dilagante
> Nom cresceremo mai per questo. Tutti a dire: prima l’italiah e le cose italianeh...come se non ci fosse spazio per tutti ormai. Il progresso è inevitabile. Starbucks è presente ovunque nel mondo e ora il primo d’italia è a milano. La stessa milano nella quale aprirà il primo Official nba store d’europa ma ovviamente farà schifo perché le nostre squadreh italiane sono meLLioh!
> Se voglio un espresso (di solito fatto di *****) vado in bar classico (poi spesso frequentato da gente improponibile ma che vuoi è un bsr italiano no?),se voglio qualcosa di diverso con una esperienza diversa vado starbucks ma che problema c’è?



Ma che poi parliamo del caffé e degli italiani..perché mo siamo tutti cultori..degustatori raffinati..

Mediamente nei bar si trovano al 50% espressi buoni e al 50% discutibili per non dire peggio (solo io trovo i caffé bruciati?)..
A casa io lo prediligo con la moca..chi beve l'espresso però oggi usa prevalentemente le famose (comodissime, costosissime e inquinantissime) capsule o cialde di cui metà sono prodotte dalla Nestlé (svizzera...) Ah e non dimentichiamo poi la benedetta pausa caffé in azienda..con i mitici caffé delle macchinette..monnezza pura..ma quello va bene...


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È inutile il nazionalismo becero-populista è dilagante
> Nom cresceremo mai per questo. Tutti a dire: prima l’italiah e le cose italianeh...come se non ci fosse spazio per tutti ormai. Il progresso è inevitabile. Starbucks è presente ovunque nel mondo e ora il primo d’italia è a milano. La stessa milano nella quale aprirà il primo Official nba store d’europa ma ovviamente farà schifo perché le nostre squadreh italiane sono meLLioh!
> Se voglio un espresso (di solito fatto di *****) vado in bar classico (poi spesso frequentato da gente improponibile ma che vuoi è un bsr italiano no?),se voglio qualcosa di diverso con una esperienza diversa vado starbucks ma che problema c’è?



Se vuoi andare da Starbuccse sei libero di farlo. Io non biasimo. Però non accetto che l'essere nazionalisti è sinonimo di becero. Se permetti sono nato in Italia, e ne sono (in parte) orgoglioso. Mi piace la nostra identità, condita, è vero, da contraddizioni e schifezze varie. Ma rappresenta una parte del mio essere. E' paragonabile, in grande, all'istinto di conservazione. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che per crescere è necessario adottare le usanze che vengono dall'esterno, anzi all'inverso, il gusto e la creatività italiana ha sempre avuto successo nel resto del mondo. Il singolo punto di ristoro Starbuccse non mi dà fastidio. Mi dà fastidio se dilaga e prende il posto di altre realtà che contribuiscono a rendere il nostro paese meno definibile culturalmente, cosa che purtroppo vedo si manifesta con frequenza allarmante. Tutto questo per cosa? Per crescere? O per far guadagnare soldi a Mr. Starbuccse? Poi sono opinioni, al solito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma quindi adesso l'espresso/caffè italiano è diventata una schifezza? Bah. Certo che siamo proprio italiani



In Italia ci sono milioni di bar e il problema è UNO Starbucks (a breve saranno 3)?
Mah..

L'espresso è squisito..basta trovare il bar giusto


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che poi parliamo del caffé e degli italiani..perché mo siamo tutti cultori..degustatori raffinati..
> 
> Mediamente nei bar si trovano al 50% espressi buoni e al 50% discutibili per non dire peggio (solo io trovo i caffé bruciati?)..
> A casa io lo prediligo con la moca..chi beve l'espresso però oggi usa prevalentemente le famose (comodissime, costosissime e inquinantissime) capsule o cialde di cui metà sono prodotte dalla Nestlé (svizzera...) Ah e non dimentichiamo poi la benedetta pausa caffé in azienda..con i mitici caffé delle macchinette..monnezza pura..ma quello va bene...



Quoto tutto..ma che vuoi è italianoh quindi è buono il caffè della macchinetta 
Dissento sulla moka che a me da quasi la nausea...ma i gusti sono gusti.
In più parlano di caffè ad 1 euro..avete mai preso un caffè in darsena? 2 euro 
È in duomo? Lasciamo perdere...ed è giusto ovviamente no? Perché sono italianih possono farlo no?
E i bar di cinesi/filippini/latinos vanno bene no?
O


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E i bar di cinesi/filippini/latinos vanno bene no?
> O



Infatti io discutevo proprio prima di questo..
Lasciando da parte i gusti..poiché il nostro espresso è famoso in tutto il mondo, possibile che nessun italiano abbia saputo creare un prodotto esportabile, un'idea o modello di caffé all'Italiana da esportare nel mondo? Invece di criticare sempre, imparare qualcosa? 
Al contrario, da furbi, ci siamo impestati di bar gestiti da gente che il caffè prima di venire in italia l'aveva visto giusto nelle piantagioni..
Quelli che vanno da Starbucks sono fessi modaioli..quello che va al baretto col cinese che ti fa l'espresso col caffè da 2 euro al chilo e le brioche precotte invece è un degustatore..

Mi sta sulle balle ma Farinetti è uno dei pochi che davvero sta cercando di portare il nostro cibo al mondo (invece di andare in giro e trovare cibo porcheria spacciato per italiano)


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Italia ci sono milioni di bar e il problema è UNO Starbucks (a breve saranno 3)?
> Mah..
> 
> L'espresso è squisito..basta trovare il bar giusto



Ma figurati, io non ho problemi con Starbucks! Però leggere, in questa discussione, più utenti parlare di caffè del tipico baretto italiano come bruciato e schifoso, elevando invece qualche porcheria internazionale trend, permettimi che mi abbia fatto sorridere. A tutti può capitare una, due, tre volte nella vita ma poi generalizzare un modello per un'occasione in cui bevi un caffè ciofeca, non ha senso, fermo restando che si può sempre cambiare bar se non si trovano i gusti che si cercano. Non credo nella vostra città ce ne sia solo uno


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi andare da Starbuccse sei libero di farlo. Io non biasimo. Però non accetto che l'essere nazionalisti è sinonimo di becero. Se permetti sono nato in Italia, e ne sono (in parte) orgoglioso. Mi piace la nostra identità, condita, è vero, da contraddizioni e schifezze varie. Ma rappresenta una parte del mio essere. E' paragonabile, in grande, all'istinto di conservazione. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che per crescere è necessario adottare le usanze che vengono dall'esterno, anzi all'inverso, il gusto e la creatività italiana ha sempre avuto successo nel resto del mondo. Il singolo punto di ristoro Starbuccse non mi dà fastidio. Mi dà fastidio se dilaga e prende il posto di altre realtà che contribuiscono a rendere il nostro paese meno definibile culturalmente, cosa che purtroppo vedo si manifesta con frequenza allarmante. Tutto questo per cosa? Per crescere? O per far guadagnare soldi a Mr. Starbuccse? Poi sono opinioni, al solito.



Alt
Io sono italiano e fiero di esserlo pur con tutto lo schifo che facciamo.
Adoro i prodotti italiani e le nostre tradizioni. Per tante cose siamo i migliori per altre c’è da piangere.
Io però sono figlio dei miei tempi, somo per la globalizzazione e mi piace venire a contatto con altre culture. Ho viaggiato e viaggio e siccome sono aperto mentalmenre sono convinto che le nostre tradizioni possono convivere tranquillamente con formst esteri. Non vedo dove stia il problema. Io devo poter scegliere cosa bere, fumare, mangiare ecc
Tranquillo chd non fallirà nessun bar e ricordati che qui ci sono milisrdi di posti dove la gente si riversa solo perché fa “figo” e paga prezzi osceni.
Poi se si ragionasse cone voi, i paesi esteri non dovrebbero volere i nostri prodotti che esportiamo all’estero..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto "moda", ho detto "modello", il che ti porta fuori strada. Sono due concetti completamenti differenti. Scusami se puntualizzo, ma la moda è un evento transitorio, che lascia il tempo che trova. Il secondo è un fatto strutturale, che porta a cambiamenti radicali nelle abitudini.
> 
> Il primo è sicuramente quello che sta accadendo con l'apertura dell'ambiente. Sicuramente dettato da curiosità, non me ne faccio un cruccio, anche se per me è incomprensibile come possa richiamare così tante persone. Perché non ci sono le solite code se apre un qualsiasi altro punto di ristoro? Ovviamente per le ragioni già ampiamente descritte da altri. Questa è la moda.
> 
> Quello che critico è il secondo concetto, cioè il fatto che stiamo progressivamente azzerando la nostra cultura in cambio di una assuefazione a, giustappunto, un modello americano, con multinazionali che invadono il territorio infestandolo con luoghi tutti conformi e livellati verso una mentalità standard che ci toglie tradizione e protezione delle nostre singolarità. Nulla da dire sul fatto che questi hanno investito in Italia, ma alla fine della storia non lo so chi ci ha guadagnato. Ne faccio un discorso culturale, non economico o di qualità. La nostra ricchezza è basata sulla piccola imprenditoria, sul piccolo bar, sulla creatività dei singoli. Non voglio fare filosofie di economie protezionistiche, ma nemmeno svendere a gratis le nostre tradizioni quotidiane per questi colossi senz'anima. Alla fine ci ritroveremo tutti a comprare su Amazzonne, tutti a mangiare da Macdonalde, tutti a prendere il caffè da Starbuccse ... sai che bello.



Descrivi un problema molto più ampio e anche con aspetti diversi..
Il mondo purtroppo (o per fortuna, dipende dai punti di vista) si sta mescolando..io per primo dico che questo miscuglio di culture alla fine porterà verso modelli unici che vadano bene a tutti perdendo le singolarità..ma alla fine di chi è colpa? delle multinazionali o della gente?
Su amazon è un discorso diverso..non è un modello, è semplicemente un modo di fare commercio più efficiente..per questo vince, costa meno, ho più scelta, faccio prima, non devo muovermi da casa (anzi, ormai ordini dal cell ovunque tu sia)..biasimi la gente se lo usa anziché prendere l'auto per andare a negozi, con la rottura del parcheggio e il rischio di arrivare lì e non trovare la roba?
è come pretendere che invece dei bancomat o le carte la gente preferisca i contanti..


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti io discutevo proprio prima di questo..
> Lasciando da parte i gusti..poiché il nostro espresso è famoso in tutto il mondo, possibile che nessun italiano abbia saputo creare un prodotto esportabile, un'idea o modello di caffé all'Italiana da esportare nel mondo? Invece di criticare sempre, imparare qualcosa?
> Al contrario, da furbi, ci siamo impestati di bar gestiti da gente che il caffè prima di venire in italia l'aveva visto giusto nelle piantagioni..
> Quelli che vanno da Starbucks sono fessi modaioli..quello che va al baretto col cinese che ti fa l'espresso col caffè da 2 euro al chilo e le brioche precotte invece è un degustatore..
> ...



Su questo sono completamente d'accordo con te. Al contrario di quello che diceva l'altro tizio, dovremmo essere noi a esportare il nostro "modello". Da questo punto di vista io non vado contro Starbuccse, ci mancherebbe. Vado contro la nostra pessima mentalità di non saper valorizzare le nostre risorse e prendere troppo facilmente quelle degli altri per migliori, sembra che abbiano più appeal. Poi per il discorso del caffè preso dal cinese di turno, credo non ci sia da aggiungere altri commenti, non li ho considerati perché il topic era concentrato sul singolo evento Starbuccse.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Italia ci sono milioni di bar e il problema è UNO Starbucks (a breve saranno 3)?
> Mah..
> 
> L'espresso è squisito..basta trovare il bar giusto



Il caffè non è neanche un prodotto nostrano. Esistono tantissime varietà e modi di farlo. Io ad esempio adoro il caffè in quasi tutti i modi (tranne moka e napoletano). Noi abbiamo sublimato il caffè con l’espresso, che è il mio preferito, ma cgi può dire quale sia il caffè migliore? Altresì adoro il caffè turco/greco, il caffè americano ecc..


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello su cui ha ragione imho è il fatto che l'italiano è fenomeno nell'ignorare le cose buone del proprio paese, dandole sistematicamente per scontate e vecchie, mentre ovviamente halloween, il caffè da...StarBucks! è una figata, McDonald e via dicendo. Forse siamo geneticamente vittime della roba americana. Perchè se il panino te lo mangi da "Peppone" non va bene, invece Burger King è figo, è americano, ha il nome fico, il locale è tutto colorato, gli automi (ah no le persone che ti servono) hanno la divisa bella americana.
> Se a McDonald togli lo stile della scritta, i colori, il clown e il fatto che è americano (e non thailandese), gli togli l'80% dell'appeal. Il 16 enne non ci va più.



McDonald ha appeal in tutto il mondo, non è che solo in Italia la gente ha la fissa di andare a mangiare li. Io ad esempio non ci vado quasi mai, per me sono tutte robe tossiche che a lungo andare se esageri ti fanno male, ma una volta tanto, anche quando sei all'estero non c'è nulla di male a farci un salto, cosi come per Starbucks. E' chiaro che trae la maggior parte del successo al nome e che ci sono sicuramente paninari che lo fanno più buono ma non è un discorso "è solo Italia", è cosi ovunque. E' come il discorso degli italiani calciofili. E' tale e quale in tutta Europa



Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sì, il relax dal duro sbattimento quotidiano degli studenti trentenni eternamente fuori corso grazie ai soldi di papino e degli hipsters col Macbook Air sempre aperto.
> Ci sono stato una volta all'estero, passi per quello che servono (iperprezzato, ma se non ti sta bene ti basta uscire senza ordinare), ma non sono più tornato a causa della fauna che li popola. E immagino in Italia sarà pure peggio, con tutti i morti di fatica a carico dei genitori che ci ritroviamo...



Ma questo cosa c'entra col caffè? Da Starbucks ci va chi vuole, non parliamo di un negozio con prezzi inaccessibili o aperto solo a categorie, inoltre almeno a breve termine, stai pur certo che non sostituirà il classico bar che si trova ovunque, è più un'esperienza. Poi non è che se apri Instagram e vedi gente condividere foto da Starbucks con il Mac, la barba lunga e la cannetta significa che è un luogo di ritrovo per hipsters, altrimenti andiamo avanti di luoghi comuni. Mi sembra che dobbiamo sempre lamentarci di tutto anche quando viene fatta una bella iniziativa per attrarre soprattutto turisti.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti io discutevo proprio prima di questo..
> Lasciando da parte i gusti..poiché il nostro espresso è famoso in tutto il mondo, possibile che nessun italiano abbia saputo creare un prodotto esportabile, un'idea o modello di caffé all'Italiana da esportare nel mondo? Invece di criticare sempre, imparare qualcosa?
> Al contrario, da furbi, ci siamo impestati di bar gestiti da gente che il caffè prima di venire in italia l'aveva visto giusto nelle piantagioni..
> Quelli che vanno da Starbucks sono fessi modaioli..quello che va al baretto col cinese che ti fa l'espresso col caffè da 2 euro al chilo e le brioche precotte invece è un degustatore..
> ...


Il nostro espresso è amato in tutto il mondo ma il nostro modello non può attechire un molte culture, forse giusto in Spagna o in Germania qualcosa ma non poi più fi tanto (di solito italiani all’estero)...solo da noi c’è il concetto del caffè veloce,frenetico. Tra l’altro il fondatore di starbucks ebbe l’idea proprio a milano prendendo un caffè al bancone. Voleva cereare proprio l’opposto e direi che ha avuto successo.
In effetti quelli che vanno nei bar cinesi non li capisco..sono incoerenti senza dubbio


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, io non ho problemi con Starbucks! Però leggere, in questa discussione, più utenti parlare di caffè del tipico baretto italiano come bruciato e schifoso, elevando invece qualche porcheria internazionale trend, permettimi che mi abbia fatto sorridere. A tutti può capitare una, due, tre volte nella vita ma poi generalizzare un modello per un'occasione in cui bevi un caffè ciofeca, non ha senso, fermo restando che si può sempre cambiare bar se non si trovano i gusti che si cercano. Non credo nella vostra città ce ne sia solo uno


Credo che nessuno abbia il coraggio di mortificare il nostro caffè e lodare quello di starbucks.
Detto questo è innegabile però che qui da noi ormai il caffè non è più l’arte che era prima. Non è così scontato bere un buon caffè espresso


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti io discutevo proprio prima di questo..
> Lasciando da parte i gusti..poiché il nostro espresso è famoso in tutto il mondo, possibile che nessun italiano abbia saputo creare un prodotto esportabile, un'idea o modello di caffé all'Italiana da esportare nel mondo? Invece di criticare sempre, imparare qualcosa?
> Al contrario, da furbi, ci siamo impestati di bar gestiti da gente che il caffè prima di venire in italia l'aveva visto giusto nelle piantagioni..
> *Quelli che vanno da Starbucks sono fessi modaioli..quello che va al baretto col cinese che ti fa l'espresso col caffè da 2 euro al chilo e le brioche precotte invece è un degustatore..*
> ...



Perdonami ancora, ma forse questa situazione l'hai vista e succede dalle parti tue, perché da me non esiste, e lo dico per esperienza diretta. Infatti una famiglia cinese decise di acquistare uno dei bar più importanti della mia città, cambiando ogni cosa li dentro e proponendo le bassa qualità da te descritta sopra. Sai qual è stato il risultato? Tempo due anni (forse anche troppo) e hanno chiuso per fallimento. Adesso questa attività è stata rilevata da miei concittadini e va a gonfie vele. Quindi non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Su questo sono completamente d'accordo con te. Al contrario di quello che diceva l'altro tizio, dovremmo essere noi a esportare il nostro "modello". Da questo punto di vista io non vado contro Starbuccse, ci mancherebbe. Vado contro la nostra pessima mentalità di non saper valorizzare le nostre risorse e prendere troppo facilmente quelle degli altri per migliori, sembra che abbiano più appeal. Poi per il discorso del caffè preso dal cinese di turno, credo non ci sia da aggiungere altri commenti, non li ho considerati perché il topic era concentrato sul singolo evento Starbuccse.


Ma chi dice che le cose degli altri siano migliori?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perdonami ancora, ma forse questa situazione l'hai vista e succede dalle parti tue, perché da me non esiste, e lo dico per esperienza diretta. Infatti una famiglia cinese decise di acquistare uno dei bar più importanti della mia città, cambiando ogni cosa li dentro e proponendo le bassa qualità da te descritta sopra. Sai qual è stato il risultato? Tempo due anni (forse anche troppo) e hanno chiuso per fallimento. Adesso questa attività è stata rilevata da miei concittadini e va a gonfie vele. Quindi non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio.


sei di Milano per caso?


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> sei di Milano per caso?



Nono, diciamo un po' più giù


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Nono, diciamo un po' più giù



Io ormai vivo a milano da anni (sono siciliano)
Fatti un giro a milano un giorno e vedi quanti bar cinesi ci sono...una marea


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perdonami ancora, ma forse questa situazione l'hai vista e succede dalle parti tue, perché da me non esiste, e lo dico per esperienza diretta. Infatti una famiglia cinese decise di acquistare uno dei bar più importanti della mia città, cambiando ogni cosa li dentro e proponendo le bassa qualità da te descritta sopra. Sai qual è stato il risultato? Tempo due anni (forse anche troppo) e hanno chiuso per fallimento. Adesso questa attività è stata rilevata da miei concittadini e va a gonfie vele. Quindi non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio.



Pure qui ci sono esempi del genere..proprio identici..ma ci sono pure decine di bar gestiti da cinesi e lavorano..
Del resto in italia i bar gestiti da cinesi sono migliaia...qualcuno ci andrà pure..


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure qui ci sono esempi del genere..proprio identici..ma ci sono pure decine di bar gestiti da cinesi e lavorano..
> Del resto in italia i bar gestiti da cinesi sono migliaia...qualcuno ci andrà pure..



Guarda il bar cinese in piazza 24 maggio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda il bar cinese in piazza 24 maggio...



Io non sono di Milano, ma da me in veneto è pieno pure..
Nel mio paese ci sono 5 bar, 4 gestiti da cinesi...non dico altro..


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure qui ci sono esempi del genere..proprio identici..ma ci sono pure decine di bar gestiti da cinesi e lavorano..
> Del resto in italia i bar gestiti da cinesi sono migliaia...qualcuno ci andrà pure..



Si ma indubbiamente ci saranno sempre bar cinesi, come per esempio ce n'era uno nella mia città. Poi dipende nella realtà in cui vai. In Abruzzo non troverai mai bar cinesi, se non a Pescara (ma ho dubbi). Nei piccoli centri invece questa possibilità non esiste minimamente.
Nelle grandi metropoli sicuramente ci saranno centinaia di bar cinesi, ma se questo significa abbassare nettamente la qualità dei prodotti serviti, mi dispiace per chi ci va.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma indubbiamente ci saranno sempre bar cinesi, come per esempio ce n'era uno nella mia città. Poi dipende nella realtà in cui vai. In Abruzzo non troverai mai bar cinesi, se non a Pescara (ma ho dubbi). Nei piccoli centri invece questa possibilità non esiste minimamente.
> Nelle grandi metropoli sicuramente ci saranno centinaia di bar cinesi, ma se questo significa abbassare nettamente la qualità dei prodotti serviti, mi dispiace per chi ci va.


Giù da me in sicilia non c’è un bar cinese
Ripeto a milano sono tanti


----------



## Cantastorie (11 Settembre 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sul relax non ci giurerei. Ci sono le guardie che controllano. Prima menano o chiamano la polizia se stai un po' di tempo senza ordinare o se cerchi di usare il bagno prima di ordinare. Dopo l'ordinazione scatta l'orologio e le guardie se la prendono anche con i clienti.
> Cioè parliamo di una catena che ritiene indispensabile le guardie, manco fosse una gioielleria o una discoteca piena di gente ubriaca.



Cioè ma dove? Mai visto questo scenario all'estero. Non è che a Milano hanno preso le guardie per in prini giorni? (In ottica grande afflusso iniziale)?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Settembre 2018)

Speriamo ci mettano una bomba dentro. Con le persone al loro interno, tanto sai che perdita..


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Speriamo ci mettano una bomba dentro. Con le persone al loro interno, tanto sai che perdita..



Complimenti davvero...


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Cioè ma dove? Mai visto questo scenario all'estero. Non è che a Milano hanno preso le guardie per in prini giorni? (In ottica grande afflusso iniziale)?



Mai successo infatti 
C’erano le guardie perché c’erano migliaia di persone


----------



## Cantastorie (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mai successo infatti
> C’erano le guardie perché c’erano migliaia di persone


altrimenti non si sarebbero chiamati "Starbucks" ma "StarPoco"


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> altrimenti non si sarebbero chiamati "Starbucks" ma "StarPoco"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Complimenti davvero...



Grazie, mi veniva proprio dal cuore. 

O forse dal cul0.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Alt
> Io sono italiano e fiero di esserlo pur con tutto lo schifo che facciamo.
> Adoro i prodotti italiani e le nostre tradizioni. Per tante cose siamo i migliori per altre c’è da piangere.
> Io però sono figlio dei miei tempi, somo per la globalizzazione e mi piace venire a contatto con altre culture. Ho viaggiato e viaggio e siccome sono aperto mentalmenre sono convinto che le nostre tradizioni possono convivere tranquillamente con formst esteri. Non vedo dove stia il problema. Io devo poter scegliere cosa bere, fumare, mangiare ecc
> ...





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Descrivi un problema molto più ampio e anche con aspetti diversi..
> Il mondo purtroppo (o per fortuna, dipende dai punti di vista) si sta mescolando..io per primo dico che questo miscuglio di culture alla fine porterà verso modelli unici che vadano bene a tutti perdendo le singolarità..ma alla fine di chi è colpa? delle multinazionali o della gente?
> Su amazon è un discorso diverso..non è un modello, è semplicemente un modo di fare commercio più efficiente..per questo vince, costa meno, ho più scelta, faccio prima, non devo muovermi da casa (anzi, ormai ordini dal cell ovunque tu sia)..biasimi la gente se lo usa anziché prendere l'auto per andare a negozi, con la rottura del parcheggio e il rischio di arrivare lì e non trovare la roba?
> è come pretendere che invece dei bancomat o le carte la gente preferisca i contanti..



Perdonate il ritardo nella risposta ma non ho potuto connettermi.

Dunque, cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile, possibilmente senza urtare nessuno, ci mancherebbe. Sono anche cosciente che sono argomenti che portano OT.

Quello che a me non va giù, e lo dico da persona che ormai ha passato il periodo di gioventù e comincia a vedere le cose in un certo modo, è il famoso "modello" che stiamo lentamente ma inesorabilmente andando a ricalcare. La faccenda dell'apertura di un singolo punto Starbuccse non è la fine del mondo, ci mancherebbe altro e sono persino d'accordo, in linea con il non avere una mentalità ristretta, aprirsi a nuove opportunità, etc etc. Certo, non sono un dietrologo, sono d'accordo con voi, non voglio una nazione chiusa e ultraconservatrice. Ma purtroppo constato con una certa amarezza che questo evento è un ennesimo mattoncino con il quale cerchiamo sempre di più di rassomigliare alla società americana. Con tutti gli svantaggi che porta, cioè un culto della globalizzazione e del conformismo, che di fatto annulla l'individualità. Se la cosa rimanesse limitata non avrei nessun problema, il fatto è che ci sono ormai anche troppi esempi di come questo stia succedendo in modo irreversibile e unilaterale. Certo, gusti personali, ognuno può andare dove vuole, ma non venitemi a dire che sono un nazionalista becero, caro hakaishin. I punti dello Starbuccse sono 1, diventeranno 3, poi 10, poi 100. E se questo succede anche in altri ambiti, addio. Qui da me a Firenze avevamo una serie di aziende e negozi fiore all'occhiello. Comprate e convertite a modello americano. Dopo qualche anno hanno lasciato macerie e famiglie a casa. Questo modello sarà orientato al progresso, ok, ma sta facendo scomparire una parte genuina del nostro modo di vivere e lo sostituisce, non integra o affianca, con un modo più approssimativo, e, scusatemi, superficiale. Che sia un meccanismo che dipende dai noi, caro Milanforever, certo, purtroppo alla fine è così.

Non sto facendo un processo al punto Starbuccse, sto facendo considerazioni su come evolvono le cose prendendo spunto da questo, che ne costituisce una insignificante parte, ma sempre contribuisce. Secondo me evolvono in peggio, in vari casi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonate il ritardo nella risposta ma non ho potuto connettermi.
> 
> Dunque, cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile, possibilmente senza urtare nessuno, ci mancherebbe. Sono anche cosciente che sono argomenti che portano OT.
> 
> ...



Banalmente, ma alla fine hanno vinto la guerra fredda e imposto il loro modello di società al mondo..però questo modello come tu dici ha portato anche molte comodità..inutile nasconderci..

Altra cosa, sempre OT, noi a volte pensiamo che la storia sia qualcosa di immutabile e quindi fatichiamo a comprendere che il modello in cui siamo cresciuti era a sua volta una evoluzione di qualcosa che c'era prima..e che a sua volta il mutamento è continuo e sempre in atto..certo, prima il cambiamento era sull'arco di 100 anni e oggi di 15..però la nostra società non è che sia un qualcosa che esiste da sempre..le nostre "tradizioni" sono a loro volta figlie di epoche pregresse..

Lo stesso rito del caffé...sinceramente credo mio nonno (pace all'anima sua) da buon campagnolo il primo espresso al bar l'abbia preso a 50 anni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> *Speriamo ci mettano una bomba dentro*. Con le persone al loro interno, tanto sai che perdita..



Fallo tu visto che lo ritieni un atto così socialmente edificante..invece di parlare agisci


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fallo tu visto che lo ritieni un atto così socialmente edificante..invece di parlare agisci



Se capito a Milano, volentieri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se capito a Milano, volentieri.



Certo, certo..immagino proprio...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Settembre 2018)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] certe cose non si dicono e lo sai bene. Vedi di stare tranquillo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Avvisami però quando ci sei tu dentro, che altrimenti non ne vale la pena.
> 
> ***.zo ti provochi se poi devi dare queste risposte del ***.zo? Come se mi conoscessi. Ma magari te viene un tumore a furia di andare da starbucks



Quale provocazione? prendevo atto dei tuoi intenti..non ti conosco ma ho l'impressione tu non sia un terrorista..ma magari sbaglio..
In caso vada ti avviserò comunque, ho sempre sognato di essere coinvolto in un attentato 

Purtroppo sull'ultimo punto mi è difficile recarmi spesso da Starbucks abitando qui in Veneto..ma chissà, magari mi verrà un tumore mangiando prosciutto crudo o qualche bella fiorentina visto che sono più cancerogene del caffé..


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonate il ritardo nella risposta ma non ho potuto connettermi.
> 
> Dunque, cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile, possibilmente senza urtare nessuno, ci mancherebbe. Sono anche cosciente che sono argomenti che portano OT.
> 
> ...



I tempi in cui viviamo siamo questi. Il progresso e la globalizzazione la fanno da padrona.
Cosa dovremmo fare secondo te? Ogni nazione evoluta procede nella stessa direzione. Non vedo una soluzione diversa.
Sarebbe scandaloso se avessimo 10 starbucks e 1 bar ma capirai bene che non sarà mai così. 
Per quanto mi riguarda io amo la cucina italiana, la tradizione italiana, i prodotti italiani. Ma se una volra voglio mangiare sushi, al mc, al kfc o anche dal cinese devo poterlo fare, non muore nessuno. È bello poter scegliere e poter avere tutto. Sennò saremmo come l’unione sovietica.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Settembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Allo modo però non prendiamoci in giro...la gente non va perchè fanno il caffè tostato direttamente in loco o perchè prendono i dolcetti dal panificio della zona, ma lo fa perchè fa figo ed ormai di questi tempi conta solo apparire.


Infatti questa è una delle cose che mi impressiona di più negativamente. Che oggi si imponga il signor Starbucks, domani il signor Instagram e la gente è spinta a andarci, a registrarsi. 
Perché mai nella vita dovrei andare a fare la fila all apertura di Starbucks? Se anche fossi un consumatore di caffè perché andarci immediatamente? Improvvisamente sono tutti ultra-amanti del caffè? Di Starbucks poi. No, la fila c'è perché è Starbucks, perché è figo. 
Così come c'è gente che, senza capirne un accidenti, si ritrova ad osservare QUOTIDIANAMENTE cosa fa Jovanotti in cucina. 

Si, ci sono quelli consapevoli. E ci sono gli inconsapevoli. 


BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> McDonald ha appeal in tutto il mondo, non è che solo in Italia la gente ha la fissa di andare a mangiare li. Io ad esempio non ci vado quasi mai, per me sono tutte robe tossiche che a lungo andare se esageri ti fanno male, ma una volta tanto, anche quando sei all'estero non c'è nulla di male a farci un salto, cosi come per Starbucks. E' chiaro che trae la maggior parte del successo al nome e che ci sono sicuramente paninari che lo fanno più buono ma non è un discorso "è solo Italia", è cosi ovunque. E' come il discorso degli italiani calciofili. E' tale e quale in tutta Europa
> .


Infatti il problema, se c'è, è di tutti, mica solo gli italiani.

Dico se c'è perché la discussione che ne è uscita è interessante e onestamente dal mio punto di vista ci sono punti positivi in entrambe le posizioni. 

Non saprei dire se questa globalizzazione massiccia ci farà male come dice Fusaro. 
Ma non sono neanche così sicuro che il beneficio siano questi pseudo-posti di lavoro.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I tempi in cui viviamo siamo questi. Il progresso e la globalizzazione la fanno da padrona.
> Cosa dovremmo fare secondo te? Ogni nazione evoluta procede nella stessa direzione. Non vedo una soluzione diversa.
> Sarebbe scandaloso se avessimo 10 starbucks e 1 bar ma capirai bene che non sarà mai così.
> Per quanto mi riguarda io amo la cucina italiana, la tradizione italiana, i prodotti italiani. Ma se una volra voglio mangiare sushi, al mc, al kfc o anche dal cinese devo poterlo fare, non muore nessuno. È bello poter scegliere e poter avere tutto. Sennò saremmo come l’unione sovietica.



Cosa dovresti fare? Ovviamente ciò che desideri, ci mancherebbe. Non voglio certo fare il maestro di vita. Il mio post intendeva sottolineare una tendenza che mi auguro non sia distruttiva nei confronti del nostro modo di vivere e delle nostre radici culturali. Semplicemente perché credo sia giusto così, perché altrimenti andrebbe perso un patrimonio che ritengo unico e speciale al mondo. Mi auguro vivamente che succeda quello che dici, che rimanga una cosa accedibile ma limitata, non prevaricante. E se mi dici che sei cosciente di ciò, e rimani comunque legato alle nostre tradizioni, fai benissimo a concederti un sushi al mc.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2018)

Certo che addirittura leggere in un topic su Starbucks che il caffè italiano fa schifo quasi ovunque, fa capire il livello di lavaggio del cervello ormai raggiunto.
Non so che Bar frequentiate voi, ma dove vado io il caffè è ottimo.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Settembre 2018)

Abito a Milano e lavoro in centro ho visto le file e la tipologia di gente in coda, non ho visto turisti ma sopratutto italiani , prima o poi entrerò a farmi un caffè ma da quel che ho letto visto e sentito il Sig Starbucks l'ha inventata giusta sapendo di aver in Italia una concorrenza spaventosa sul caffè ci ha portato il marchio ma ha creato un bar extralusso diverso da quelli che da turista ho frequentato in almeno 3 continenti, concordo sui bar gestiti da cinesi che sono tantissimi concordo sulla globalizzazione e sulla perdita del prodotto locale a scapito delle multinazionali ma credo sia un processo irreversibile...
In definitiva lo Starbucks di Milano è un " prodotto" americano in un contesto più europeo quasi naif. 
Io preferisco comunque il buon espresso veloce nel bar sotto casa.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cosa dovresti fare? Ovviamente ciò che desideri, ci mancherebbe. Non voglio certo fare il maestro di vita. Il mio post intendeva sottolineare una tendenza che mi auguro non sia distruttiva nei confronti del nostro modo di vivere e delle nostre radici culturali. Semplicemente perché credo sia giusto così, perché altrimenti andrebbe perso un patrimonio che ritengo unico e speciale al mondo. Mi auguro vivamente che succeda quello che dici, che rimanga una cosa accedibile ma limitata, non prevaricante. E se mi dici che sei cosciente di ciò, e rimani comunque legato alle nostre tradizioni, fai benissimo a concederti un sushi al mc.



Si te lo garantisco, nessuno mi porterà via le nostre tradizioni e i nostri prodotti. Io voglio solo poter scegliere ed essere al passo con il mondo intero.
In più ti dico che sono sicuro che da noi in Italia non moriranno mai i nostri usi, costumi e tradizioni. Non sarà certo qualche catena estera a cancellare tutto 
Poi ti dirò di più: ho letto che in questo starbucks non ci sarà nulla di tipico, ma sarà un mega bar italiano di lusso. Io se vado da starbucks è per i loro prodotti. Ci andrò, per fare un’esperinza diversa ma finirà li. Non pago un cappuccino normale 4,5 euro.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2018)

Discussione a mio avviso assolutamente sterile: la gente da Starbucks ci va solo perché fa figo e va di moda, non farà concorrenza ai bar tradizionali così come McDonald non fa concorrenza ai ristoranti tradizionali.
Le diavolerie made in USA da temere sono ben altre, non il McDonald dei bar.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo che addirittura leggere in un topic su Starbucks che il caffè italiano fa schifo quasi ovunque, fa capire il livello di lavaggio del cervello ormai raggiunto.
> Non so che Bar frequentiate voi, ma dove vado io il caffè è ottimo.



Ma chi ha detto questo?
Ma perché generalizzate cosi?


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Discussione a mio avviso assolutamente sterile: la gente da Starbucks ci va solo perché fa figo e va di moda, non farà concorrenza ai bar tradizionali così come McDonald non fa concorrenza ai ristoranti tradizionali.
> Le diavolerie made in USA da temere sono ben altre, non il McDonald dei bar.



Altro generalizzazione sterile.
Io da starbucks vadl per i loro prodotti, in questo qui, che è una fregatura, nom ci faccio nulla.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Settembre 2018)

Non mi fa paura Starbucks (ci sono già andato una volta all'estero e non credo che ci metterò mai più piede), ma mi fanno paura quei fessi che si fanno ore ed ore di coda per entrarci, per prendere una brodaglia (che magari neanche gli piace) e spararsi un selfie facendo finta di leggere un libro "impegnato" (che in realtà mai finiranno, preferendo - dopo la somma fatica di essersi letti le prime 50 pagine - declinare sul riassunto di wikipedia)...

Che poi immagino siano gli stessi che pernottano davanti ai negozi della Apple non appena esce un nuovo modello... 

Ringraziamo il Cielo che non è di moda il Pizza Hut, sennò ci dovremmo pure sorbire quelli che - nel Paese della pizza - reputerebbero "fico" magiare quella roba...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non mi fa paura Starbucks (ci sono già andato una volta all'estero e non credo che ci metterò mai più piede), ma mi fanno paura quei fessi che si fanno ore ed ore di coda per entrarci, per prendere una brodaglia (che magari neanche gli piace) e spararsi un selfie facendo finta di leggere un libro "impegnato" (che in realtà mai finiranno, preferendo - dopo la somma fatica di essersi letti le prime 50 pagine - declinare sul riassunto di wikipedia)...
> 
> Che poi immagino siano gli stessi che pernottano davanti ai negozi della Apple non appena esce un nuovo modello...
> 
> Ringraziamo il Cielo che non è di moda il Pizza Hut, sennò ci dovremmo pure sorbire quelli che - nel Paese della pizza - reputerebbero "fico" magiare quella roba...



In questo starbucks non c’è nessuna brodaglia ma caffè italiano. Quindi è uno starbucks finto.
Trovo normale fare la fila solo ai musei e in contesti culturali, alle poste e al panificio dopo una guerra mondiale.

I diritti di pizza hut li detiene l’onnipresente percassi che non lo apre perchè ha gia spizzico, vedi tu...
A milano c’è domino’s pizza, grande catena americana di pizza. Ne nanno aperto uno 2 anni fa, ora sono almeno 10. Molto frequentato.
La nostra pizza è la migliore al mondo ma ogni tanto mi piace andare da domino’s...non vedo quale sia il problema


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In questo starbucks non c’è nessuna brodaglia ma caffè italiano. Quindi è uno starbucks finto.
> Trovo normale fare la fila solo ai musei e in contesti culturali, alle poste e al panificio dopo una guerra mondiale.
> 
> I diritti di pizza hut li detiene l’onnipresente percassi che non lo apre perchè ha gia spizzico, vedi tu...
> ...



Mi piacerebbe sapere in quale altro posto faresti due ore di coda per prendere un caffè... La verità è che potrebbero anche vendere piscio di gatto aromatizzato e tanti lobotomizzati facebookdipendenti ci andrebbero lo stesso...

Magari ci fossero le code per i musei e non per 'ste vaccate... purtroppo i giovani d'oggi conosceranno benissimo la differenza tra i diversi tipi di frappuccino, ma poi - per restare in zona Milano - neppure sapranno cosa sono state le 5 giornate...

Pizza Hut è solo un bene che non apra... l'ho trovata quasi un insulto alla pizza vera le due volte che mi ci hanno trascinato...

Nessun problema, se a qualcuno piace che ci vada, semplicemente mi fanno paura le pletore di beoti che devono frequentare certi posti "in" semplicemente perché fa figo o perché lo dice la tv, mi pareva di essere stato chiaro...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere in quale altro posto faresti due ore di coda per prendere un caffè... La verità è che potrebbero anche vendere piscio di gatto aromatizzato e tanti lobotomizzati facebookdipendenti ci andrebbero lo stesso...
> 
> Magari ci fossero le code per i musei e non per 'ste vaccate... purtroppo i giovani d'oggi conosceranno benissimo la differenza tra i diversi tipi di frappuccino, ma poi - per restare in zona Milano - neppure sapranno cosa sono state le 5 giornate...
> 
> ...



Su questo sono d’accordo. Tutto sta nel perché vai in questi posti. Chi fa le cose solo per sentirsi figo e instagrammare tutto è un poveretto, ma io questa gente neanche la considero.
Pensa, nella mia città in Sicilia, Gela, che ha 2700 anni di storia c’è un museo greco pazzesco, il secondo dopo quello di atene e sempre qui ci sono incredibili pezzi di mura greche fatti con mattoni di fango crudi, uniche nel suo genere. Il biglietto cumulativo costa 4 euro, non ci va nessuno ma vanno tutti nel bar più in del paese per sentirsi fighi e ben voluti. E noi abbiamo a malapena un MacDonald’s aperto dopo 30 anni di trattative. Questo per far capire che è una mentalità tutta italiana...
Su pizza hut non posso dhe quotare, è uno schifo...ma se esiste spizzico allora vale tutto!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su questo sono d’accordo. Tutto sta nel perché vai in questi posti. Chi fa le cose solo per sentirsi figo e instagrammare tutto è un poveretto, ma io questa gente neanche la considero.
> Pensa, nella mia città in Sicilia, Gela, che ha 2700 anni di storia c’è un museo greco pazzesco, il secondo dopo quello di atene e sempre qui ci sono incredibili pezzi di mura greche fatti con mattoni di fango crudi, uniche nel suo genere. Il biglietto cumulativo costa 4 euro, non ci va nessuno ma vanno tutti nel bar più in del paese per sentirsi fighi e ben voluti. E noi abbiamo a malapena un MacDonald’s aperto dopo 30 anni di trattative. Questo per far capire che è una mentalità tutta italiana...
> Su pizza hut non posso dhe quotare, è uno schifo...ma se esiste spizzico allora vale tutto!





Ps: che spreco quel museo però!!!


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ps: che spreco quel museo però!!!



Non dirlo a me..io lo conosco a memoria. Provo pena per i miei concittadini


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Settembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo che addirittura leggere in un topic su Starbucks che il caffè italiano fa schifo quasi ovunque, fa capire il livello di lavaggio del cervello ormai raggiunto.
> Non so che Bar frequentiate voi, ma dove vado io il caffè è ottimo.


La discussione non è neanche sulla qualità del caffè a mio parere. E' chiaro che la stra-grande maggioranza non sia realmente amante/esperta di caffè. Berlo tutti i giorni non significa essere esperti di caffè, così come bersi la birra del venerdì non ci rende esperti di birra.
La discussione è che la gente si è messa in fila perchè è StarBucks, perchè c'è "star" nel nome e questo è figo. 
Perchè il locale è bello e moderno ed è figo. Perchè è una cosa che si può postare sui social netvuorch

Ormai questi locali si "visitano". Si "visita" l'hark rock cafè della città di turno per esempio, dove si possono ammirare le chitarre dei chitarristi, anche se non si ascoltano nemmeno le canzoni di quel gruppo.

La tesi di Fusaro del pecoraio inteso come appiattimento del singolo in favore di un' omologazione di massa non è totalmente campata in aria. Infatti, parlando in termini estremi, finiremo come automi tutti uguali a fornirci e consumare dall'impresa big di turno.



juventino ha scritto:


> Le diavolerie made in USA da temere sono ben altre, non il McDonald dei bar.


Tipo? Cellulari, social network?


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su questo sono d’accordo. Tutto sta nel perché vai in questi posti. Chi fa le cose solo per sentirsi figo e instagrammare tutto è un poveretto, ma io questa gente neanche la considero.
> Pensa, nella mia città in Sicilia, Gela, che ha 2700 anni di storia c’è un museo greco pazzesco, il secondo dopo quello di atene e sempre qui ci sono incredibili pezzi di mura greche fatti con mattoni di fango crudi, uniche nel suo genere. Il biglietto cumulativo costa 4 euro, non ci va nessuno ma vanno tutti nel bar più in del paese per sentirsi fighi e ben voluti. E noi abbiamo a malapena un MacDonald’s aperto dopo 30 anni di trattative. Questo per far capire che è una mentalità tutta italiana...
> Su pizza hut non posso dhe quotare, è uno schifo...ma se esiste spizzico allora vale tutto!


Si potrebbe entrare in un museo con gli occhi del bambino curioso, che magari fantastica su come si viveva un tempo, cosa facevano, ecc. Insomma pensare a chi è venuto prima di noi. O quali sono stati i grandi eventi che hanno fatto la storia dell'umanità. Oltre certamente all'interesse puro per la cultura. Invece no, zero fantasia, zero creatività, zero empatia, zero cultura. Più diretto essere nel posto cool e fare il selfie.

La colpa secondo me è più di chi comanda che nostra. Io credo che ormai ci indirizzino come vogliono loro. Hanno dati su tutto. Se domani vogliono fare il boom dei cappellini con la ventola lo fanno.


----------



## Pitermilanista (12 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La discussione non è neanche sulla qualità del caffè a mio parere. E' chiaro che la stra-grande maggioranza non sia realmente amante/esperta di caffè. Berlo tutti i giorni non significa essere esperti di caffè, così come bersi la birra del venerdì non ci rende esperti di birra.
> La discussione è che la gente si è messa in fila perchè è StarBucks, perchè c'è "star" nel nome e questo è figo.
> Perchè il locale è bello e moderno ed è figo. Perchè è una cosa che si può postare sui social netvuorch
> 
> ...



Fusaro ha ragione, se parla di italiani pecoroni. Molto più di qualsiasi altra nazionalità al mondo. Sono stato fuori tutta l'estate, tornavo a fine agosto da un aeroporto del nord europa, e in aeroporto ho notato due ragazze con magliette banche con logo Levi's rosso. Poi un uomo. Poi una donna. Tutti italiani. Arrivato in Italia, ne ho viste on giro almeno una trentina in una settimana. Incuriosito e perplesso, ho poi letto che adesso va do moda perché indossata da certe "social influencers". Che popolo di **********...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Fusaro ha ragione, se parla di italiani pecoroni. Molto più di qualsiasi altra nazionalità al mondo. Sono stato fuori tutta l'estate, tornavo a fine agosto da un aeroporto del nord europa, e in aeroporto ho notato due ragazze con magliette banche con logo Levi's rosso. Poi un uomo. Poi una donna. Tutti italiani. Arrivato in Italia, ne ho viste on giro almeno una trentina in una settimana. Incuriosito e perplesso, ho poi letto che adesso va do moda perché indossata da certe "social influencers". Che popolo di **********...



Sono proprio queste situazioni che mi fanno provare pena per i nostri connazionali: seguire i “social influencers” e uniformarsi a quel che dicono è sintomo di una bassezza intellettuale a dir poco preoccupante.


----------



## Lambro (12 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Fusaro ha ragione, se parla di italiani pecoroni. Molto più di qualsiasi altra nazionalità al mondo. Sono stato fuori tutta l'estate, tornavo a fine agosto da un aeroporto del nord europa, e in aeroporto ho notato due ragazze con magliette banche con logo Levi's rosso. Poi un uomo. Poi una donna. Tutti italiani. Arrivato in Italia, ne ho viste on giro almeno una trentina in una settimana. Incuriosito e perplesso, ho poi letto che adesso va do moda perché indossata da certe "social influencers". Che popolo di **********...



Non è quello il punto, l'uomo debole fragile "corruttibile&plasmabile" è alla base della società capitalista odierna. è normale che ci siano tipologie di innesco nella moda, 5000 anni fa erano i faraoni e i nobili di corte, negli anni 50 60 70 80 gli attori , i musicisti per parecchie epoche,mentre ora sono i bloggers e le influenze della rete.

Il punto è , come ben sottolineato sopra, che si va verso il totale appiattimento culturale.
Ve lo immaginate l'uomo fra 10.000 anni che sotterra un mcdonalds in australia invece che un pantheon in grecia o un mausoleo romano?
La storia dell'uomo sta per subire , a causa dell'industria, una vortiginosa piega negativa, iniziata con il picco incredibile demografico ad inizio 900 e che non si sa dove ci porterà.
Poi, visto che è citato spesso mcdonalds in questo thread, bè i danni che ha fatto al popolo americano questa catena di venditori di zuccheri e diabete, di grasso e scarsa qualita' del cibo bè...inutile sottolinearla no?
Noi facciamo un discorso autoreferenziale dicendo "che male c'è andarci ogni tanto", ma il problema è che è una catena che ha proposto (propone?) cibo spazzatura a pochi euro, rovinando quindi il ceto più basso diventato improvvisamente superobeso.
Starbucks cosa fa, cappuccini di qualità caffè di alto medio livello o è roba all'americana , una brodaglietta costosa alla moda?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> *Mi piacerebbe sapere in quale altro posto faresti due ore di coda per prendere un caffè*... La verità è che potrebbero anche vendere piscio di gatto aromatizzato e tanti lobotomizzati facebookdipendenti ci andrebbero lo stesso...
> 
> *Magari ci fossero le code per i musei e non per 'ste vaccate*... purtroppo i giovani d'oggi conosceranno benissimo la differenza tra i diversi tipi di frappuccino, ma poi - per restare in zona Milano - neppure sapranno cosa sono state le 5 giornate...
> 
> ...



Sul primo punto: a decine e decine di inaugurazioni ci sono code di ore (e ai concerti?)..qui parliamo del primo Starbucks in Italia, oltretutto un locale unico nel suo genere (ce ne sono solo altri due paragonabili in tutto il mondo) che apre in una città con milioni di abitanti e turisti..ti stupisci ci sia la fila? bo..io al parco divertimenti (Gardaland ndr) ho fatto 90 minuti di coda per certe attrazioni..ma di che parliamo?? L'invasione ammmmerigana?

Punto secondo: ma non so dove vivi tu, io di code fuori dai musei (quelli che meritano, ovviamente) ne ho viste e di lunghissime..vai agli Uffizi, prova ad entrare a San Pietro, ai musei Vaticani, prova a vedere per entrare alla Basilica di San Marco se c'è una volta che ti fai meno di un'ora di coda..l'ultima volta che sono stato a Milano c'era mezz'ora di fila fuori dal Duomo per i controlli di sicurezza..

Perché dobbiamo sempre fare sto qualunquismo da 2 soldi? si è fatta una polemica insensata su un locale che non ruba nulla all'Italia..siamo talmente fieri e certi delle nostre tradizioni che temiamo vengano messe in croce da un bar..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sono proprio queste situazioni che mi fanno provare pena per i nostri connazionali: seguire i “social influencers” e uniformarsi a quel che dicono è sintomo di una bassezza intellettuale a dir poco preoccupante.



Io nemmeno ho i social ma definire questa una piaga italiana mi fa morire...solito criticarci addosso senza motivo..siamo ultimi al mondo per alfabetizzazione web, qui le robe arrivano mediamente anni dopo il resto del mondo occidentale ma pensiamo di essere in cima alla lista dei pecoroni...

Io quando vado all'estero invece mi rendo proprio conto di come l'italiano sia mediamente molto più "sveglio" rispetto ad altri popoli che se non trovano cartelli o indicazioni o qualcuno che gli dice "cosa fare" sono persi..
Purtroppo siamo anche più maleducati e ci si nota subito


----------



## sunburn (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sul primo punto: a decine e decine di inaugurazioni ci sono code di ore (e ai concerti?)..qui parliamo del primo Starbucks in Italia, oltretutto un locale unico nel suo genere (ce ne sono solo altri due paragonabili in tutto il mondo) che apre in una città con milioni di abitanti e turisti..ti stupisci ci sia la fila? bo..io al parco divertimenti (Gardaland ndr) ho fatto 90 minuti di coda per certe attrazioni..ma di che parliamo?? L'invasione ammmmerigana?
> 
> Punto secondo: ma non so dove vivi tu, io di code fuori dai musei (quelli che meritano, ovviamente) ne ho viste e di lunghissime..vai agli Uffizi, prova ad entrare a San Pietro, ai musei Vaticani, prova a vedere per entrare alla Basilica di San Marco se c'è una volta che ti fai meno di un'ora di coda..l'ultima volta che sono stato a Milano c'era mezz'ora di fila fuori dal Duomo per i controlli di sicurezza..
> 
> Perché dobbiamo sempre fare sto qualunquismo da 2 soldi? si è fatta una polemica insensata su un locale che non ruba nulla all'Italia..siamo talmente fieri e certi delle nostre tradizioni che temiamo vengano messe in croce da un bar..



Siamo italiani. Toccateci tutto ma non le nostre floride e rigogliose piantagioni di caffè...


----------



## sunburn (12 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non è quello il punto, l'uomo debole fragile "corruttibile&plasmabile" è alla base della società capitalista odierna. è normale che ci siano tipologie di innesco nella moda, 5000 anni fa erano i faraoni e i nobili di corte, negli anni 50 60 70 80 gli attori , i musicisti per parecchie epoche,mentre ora sono i bloggers e le influenze della rete.
> 
> Il punto è , come ben sottolineato sopra, che si va verso il totale appiattimento culturale.
> Ve lo immaginate l'uomo fra 10.000 anni che sotterra un mcdonalds in australia invece che un pantheon in grecia o un mausoleo romano?
> ...


A livello teorico sono d'accordo con te. Però se la gente ci va... Non è neanche una questione di prezzo perché con i soldi per un pranzo da Mc si può tranquillamente mangiare altro. Ad esempio in Italia nei supermercati con pochi euro un primo piatto già pronto te lo compri. Se la gente va da Mc è perché vuole mangiare esattamente ciò che Mc offre e c'è poco da fare.


----------



## rot-schwarz (12 Settembre 2018)

voi vi preoccupate dai social influencer, non e' questo il problema, i social influencer in altri paesi e' molto piu' forte e' un'altra forma di publicita'. Il punto e' la incapacita' e il provincialismo di certi settori industrali italiani di non essere in grado fi far risaltare al meglio prodotti tradizionali italiani. Specialmente il settore alimentari. L'italia esporta in tutto il mondo ca. 50 mrd di Euro generi di alimentari, potrebbe sembrare molto, ma se si fa un paragone con cenrti paesi che di tradizione di cucina non sono all'avanguardia mi viene da piangere. paesi bassi ha 93 mrd, germania 87, francia : 75: spagna 60. I produttori italiano sono provinciali e molti incapaci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> voi vi preoccupate dai social influencer, non e' questo il problema, i social influencer in altri paesi e' molto piu' forte e' un'altra forma di publicita'. Il punto e' la incapacita' e il provincialismo di certi settori industrali italiani di non essere in grado fi far risaltare al meglio prodotti tradizionali italiani. Specialmente il settore alimentari. L'italia esporta in tutto il mondo ca. 50 mrd di Euro generi di alimentari, potrebbe sembrare molto, ma se si fa un paragone con cenrti paesi che di tradizione di cucina non sono all'avanguardia mi viene da piangere. paesi bassi ha 93 mrd, germania 87, francia : 75: spagna 60. I produttori italiano sono provinciali e molti incapaci.





No ma è sempre colpa degli altri eh...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Faccio solo una postilla sulla presunta "colazione tipica" italiana ovvero cappuccino/caffè e brioche al bar presi al volo.

Ma questa colazione (che pure io adoro) è davvero figlia della volontà o è il nostro compromesso perché siamo sempre di corsa?

Io vedo gli stessi italiani fare colazione in albergo se è a buffet: 1-2 tazze di cappuccino/the/caffè/cioccolata (a seconda dei gusti o latte e cereali), 2 brioche, fette biscottate con marmellata, yogurt, frutta varia, spremuta.
Alcuni addirittura passano direttamente al salato..

Come mai quando si ha "tempo" ed è gratis la tradizione va a farsi benedire e non ci sono problemi?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Faccio solo una postilla sulla presunta "colazione tipica" italiana ovvero cappuccino/caffè e brioche al bar presi al volo.
> 
> Ma questa colazione (che pure io adoro) è davvero figlia della volontà o è il nostro compromesso perché siamo sempre di corsa?
> 
> ...



Purtroppo rientra anche nella tradizione l'avere da lavorare. La nostra colazione è chiaramente dettata dalle nostre tradizioni e la ritengo un buon compromesso tempo vs volontà. Quello che dici, almeno per me, non vale, e anche quando non devo lavorare non mi discosto molto da questo cliché. Mi risulta abbastanza difficile cambiare radicalmente le abitudini, ma questo a causa del mio carattere metodico e noioso. Magari posso farlo per qualche giorno, ma poi immancabilmente comincio a sentire la nostalgia ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo rientra anche nella tradizione l'avere da lavorare. La nostra colazione è chiaramente dettata dalle nostre tradizioni e la ritengo un buon compromesso tempo vs volontà. Quello che dici, almeno per me, non vale, e anche quando non devo lavorare non mi discosto molto da questo cliché. Mi risulta abbastanza difficile cambiare radicalmente le abitudini, ma questo a causa del mio carattere metodico e noioso. Magari posso farlo per qualche giorno, ma poi immancabilmente comincio a sentire la nostalgia ...



Io generalmente come colazione tipica (che faccio a casa) sono più per caffelatte e biscotti...ma devo dire che da un po' di tempo sto passando a un caffe lungo all'americana, yogurt e spremuta, questo per un semplice motivo, stufo di svegliarmi "alla Fantozzi" (hai presente no?) ho anticipato la sveglia di 20 minuti..così posso fare colazione serenamente senza l'assillo dell'orologio (PS: mi alzo alle 6 eh..non alle 8 sia chiaro)


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Fusaro ha ragione, se parla di italiani pecoroni. Molto più di qualsiasi altra nazionalità al mondo. Sono stato fuori tutta l'estate, tornavo a fine agosto da un aeroporto del nord europa, e in aeroporto ho notato due ragazze con magliette banche con logo Levi's rosso. Poi un uomo. Poi una donna. Tutti italiani. Arrivato in Italia, ne ho viste on giro almeno una trentina in una settimana. Incuriosito e perplesso, ho poi letto che adesso va do moda perché indossata da certe "social influencers". Che popolo di **********...



Gli italiani? Ma gli altri li hai visti? Guarda come vanno girando gli asiatici, dalla testa ai piedi hanno 15 capi addosso con 15 marche occidentali diverse. Adesso si scopre che gli italiani sono gli unici che si fanno attirare dal brand perchè ha aperto uno Starbucks a Milano e c'era la fila all'inaugurazione. La fila la trovi pure nei negozi di bomboniere se fanno inaugurazione. Negli altri paesi di Strabucks ce n'è uno ad ogni angolo di strada, e dove non c'è, c'è Caffe Nero o altra roba del genere. Ma dai


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Io nemmeno ho i social ma definire questa una piaga italiana mi fa morire*...solito criticarci addosso senza motivo..siamo ultimi al mondo per alfabetizzazione web, qui le robe arrivano mediamente anni dopo il resto del mondo occidentale ma pensiamo di essere in cima alla lista dei pecoroni...
> 
> Io quando vado all'estero invece mi rendo proprio conto di come l'italiano sia mediamente molto più "sveglio" rispetto ad altri popoli che se non trovano cartelli o indicazioni o qualcuno che gli dice "cosa fare" sono persi..
> Purtroppo siamo anche più maleducati e ci si nota subito



Per sgomberare il campo da equivoci: non vivo su Marte, so anch'io quale sono i problemi dell'Italia. Ho toccato il tema "influencers" per rispondere all'utente che li aveva nominati e per esprimere il mio punto di vista su questo tema. Dire che mi dà fastidio questa tendenza equivale a criticare passivamente tutto il popolo italiano? Non mi sembrava il caso di dover esplicitare "tutti i connazionali che si uniformano a idee trasmesse dai summenzionati" per far capire che la critica era limitata a una sfera ben definita di persone ...


----------



## rot-schwarz (12 Settembre 2018)

a me starbucks non mi piace o non mi e' neanche simpatica, perche se penso al nome frappuccino' mi arrabbio, queste catene usano sinonimi italiani per far credere alla gente che sono prodotti italiani o che vengono fatte come in italia. il problema non e' essere contro, siamo in un paese libero e c'e' la liberta' di impreditoria. Sono arrabbiato perché molti imprenditori italiani non sono in grado di promuovere o vendere prodotti italiani in un mondo digitale moderno. penso a nespresso ( fa schifo) ma si vende idee nuove, impreditori italiani dovrebbero essere piu' flessbili le tradizioi italiani. le tradizioni italiane dovrebbero reagire rapidamente con il mondo moderno e i gusti e le mode che sono sempre piu' in rapido mutamento. velocità, servizi, social media sono ormai un obbligo. Molte aziende italiane non hanno nemmeno un sito web


----------



## Pitermilanista (12 Settembre 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gli italiani? Ma gli altri li hai visti? Guarda come vanno girando gli asiatici, dalla testa ai piedi hanno 15 capi addosso con 15 marche occidentali diverse. Adesso si scopre che gli italiani sono gli unici che si fanno attirare dal brand perchè ha aperto uno Starbucks a Milano e c'era la fila all'inaugurazione. La fila la trovi pure nei negozi di bomboniere se fanno inaugurazione. Negli altri paesi di Strabucks ce n'è uno ad ogni angolo di strada, e dove non c'è, c'è Caffe Nero o altra roba del genere. Ma dai



Forse non ci siamo capiti. Gli asiatici potranno vestirsi di marche da capo a piedi, ma solo gli italiani (e te lo dò per certo, basta che giri un po' per accorgertene) si vestono in carta carbone a secondo della moda del momento. Ti ripeto, in un aeroporto del nord europa due settimane fa ho visto quattro o cinque italiani che nemmeno si conoscevano tra loro indossare la stessa t-shirt...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> a me starbucks non mi piace o non mi e' neanche simpatica, perche se penso al nome frappuccino' mi arrabbio, queste catene usano sinonimi italiani per far credere alla gente che sono prodotti italiani o che vengono fatte come in italia. il problema non e' essere contro, siamo in un paese libero e c'e' la liberta' di impreditoria. *Sono arrabbiato perché molti imprenditori italiani non sono in grado di promuovere o vendere prodotti italiani in un mondo digitale moderno. penso a nespresso ( fa schifo) ma si vende idee nuove, impreditori italiani dovrebbero essere piu' flessbili le tradizioi italiani.* le tradizioni italiane dovrebbero reagire rapidamente con il mondo moderno e i gusti e le mode che sono sempre piu' in rapido mutamento. velocità, servizi, social media sono ormai un obbligo. Molte aziende italiane non hanno nemmeno un sito web



Infatti noi ci incavoliamo se le mode altrui spopolano qui ma dovremmo chiederci perché invece non siamo mai stati abili noi nell'esportare il nostro stile di vita invece di farne un vanto ma non saperlo rendere un business


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti. Gli asiatici potranno vestirsi di marche da capo a piedi, ma solo gli italiani (e te lo dò per certo, basta che giri un po' per accorgertene) si vestono in carta carbone a secondo della moda del momento. Ti ripeto, in un aeroporto del nord europa due settimane fa ho visto quattro o cinque italiani che nemmeno si conoscevano tra loro indossare la stessa t-shirt...



Sull'abbigliamento non entrerei proprio nel merito..perché la MODA è solo l'Italia..noi seguiamo le mode perché al mondo siamo gli unici che conoscono il significato della parola STILE..quindi si, nell'abbigliamento noi (io poco onestamente, non ho soldi da spenderci) seguiamo la moda del momento (nessuno segue mode vecchie) ma soprattutto abbiamo buon gusto..l'italiano medio si veste bene, sa abbinare i capi...io quando esco dall'italia o vedo i turisti stranieri non posso non notare quanto male si vestono, quanto ridicoli sono nei loro abbinamenti, o che indossano roba che era di moda decadi prima..

Insomma, non critichiamoci pure sulle cose che facciamo meglio degli altri..la moda è un business se vogliamo frivolo, però questa nostra capacità di saper scegliere con gusto va tutelata..mi vergognerei se girassimo presi come gli asiatici (che mi chiedo sempre perché hanno abiti 2 taglie più larghe) o come i tedeschi


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Settembre 2018)

A quanto vendono l'espresso a Cordusio? Perchè all'estero ha un prezzo folle, oltre a fare letteralmente schifo (altro che baretti cinesi, ma magari lo facessero come loro).

L'unica utilità di questa catena è il wifi libero che mi ha salvato spesso c.ulo in Asia quando avevo avuto problemi di connessione, per il resto esistono altre catene anglo-americane (basta girare il mondo per vederle) che offrono un prodotto migliore ad un prezzo più basso. Starbacks è veramente il Mc Donalds della caffetteria, è triste che alcuni non se ne siano neppure resi conto e tessano le lodi per le loro orrende "merendine" o i nauseanti beveroni


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe entrare in un museo con gli occhi del bambino curioso, che magari fantastica su come si viveva un tempo, cosa facevano, ecc. Insomma pensare a chi è venuto prima di noi. O quali sono stati i grandi eventi che hanno fatto la storia dell'umanità. Oltre certamente all'interesse puro per la cultura. Invece no, zero fantasia, zero creatività, zero empatia, zero cultura. Più diretto essere nel posto cool e fare il selfie.
> 
> La colpa secondo me è più di chi comanda che nostra. Io credo che ormai ci indirizzino come vogliono loro. Hanno dati su tutto. Se domani vogliono fare il boom dei cappellini con la ventola lo fanno.



Non c’è più cultura, l’istruzione è di basso livello ormai.
Non credo che sia colpa di chi comanda. Io penso ci sia un grosso problema educazionale in un contesto storico particolare come quello di oggi dove ci sono troppi input, social media che sparano tendenze a cui devi accodarti se vuoi essere qualcuno. È la società dell’apparrenza e delle cose frivole dove i modelli sono CHIARA FERRAGNI o il calciatore di turno. E le donne sono peggio in questo periodo...prova a chiedere loro chi sia Florence Nightingale e si metteranno a ridere me tre sanno pure quanti peli pubici ha la ferragni..
Io non riesco a digerire tutti questo


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A livello teorico sono d'accordo con te. Però se la gente ci va... Non è neanche una questione di prezzo perché con i soldi per un pranzo da Mc si può tranquillamente mangiare altro. Ad esempio in Italia nei supermercati con pochi euro un primo piatto già pronto te lo compri. Se la gente va da Mc è perché vuole mangiare esattamente ciò che Mc offre e c'è poco da fare.



Si e no
Qui a milano una vaschetta di insalata di riso di 150 g costa 4 euro 
Non mi pare poco...
Sui prezzii il discorso è molto ampio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A quanto vendono l'espresso a Cordusio? Perchè all'estero ha un prezzo folle, oltre a fare letteralmente schifo (altro che baretti cinesi, ma magari lo facessero come loro).
> 
> L'unica utilità di questa catena è il wifi libero che mi ha salvato spesso c.ulo in Asia quando avevo avuto problemi di connessione, per il resto *esistono altre catene anglo-americane (basta girare il mondo per vederle) che offrono un prodotto migliore ad un prezzo più basso*. Starbacks è veramente il Mc Donalds della caffetteria, è triste che alcuni non se ne siano neppure resi conto e tessano le lodi per le loro orrende "merendine" o i nauseanti beveroni



Sei già il terzo che tira fuori sta cantilena, mi fate in nomi di queste catene fantomatiche così migliori? così la prossima volta che sono all'estero ci vado e provo..e non mi tirate fuori porcherie tipo dunkin donuts per favore che vende porcheria pura..o caffè nero con le sue poche centinaia di caffetterie di cui metà in UK..
Io voglio qualcosa che se sono in asia o in america trovo agevolmente


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe entrare in un museo con gli occhi del bambino curioso, che magari fantastica su come si viveva un tempo, cosa facevano, ecc. Insomma pensare a chi è venuto prima di noi. O quali sono stati i grandi eventi che hanno fatto la storia dell'umanità. Oltre certamente all'interesse puro per la cultura. Invece no, zero fantasia, zero creatività, zero empatia, zero cultura. Più diretto essere nel posto cool e fare il selfie.
> 
> La colpa secondo me è più di chi comanda che nostra. Io credo che ormai ci indirizzino come vogliono loro. Hanno dati su tutto. Se domani vogliono fare il boom dei cappellini con la ventola lo fanno.



E finalmente abbiamo centrato il punto. D'altra parte siamo noi che li mettiamo in grado di comandare. Sta (starebbe) a noi riflettere con intelligenza e razionalità se comprare i cappellini con ventola perché sono utili. Oppure comprarli perché lo fanno altri, quindi lo dobbiamo fare anche noi per dimostrare che siamo al passo con i tempi e altre ca**ate del genere. Al solito, riflettere è sempre faticoso  Da applicare pari pari a qualsiasi contesto. Contro Starbuccse non ho niente, ho invece qualcosa da dire contro questà mentalità. Tutti possono andare da Starbuccse, figuriamoci, anche solo per provarlo o perché c'è il wifi gratis e serve. Sono più irrigidito sull'andarci solo perché ci vanno gli altri.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei già il terzo che tira fuori sta cantilena, mi fate in nomi di queste catene fantomatiche così migliori? così la prossima volta che sono all'estero ci vado e provo..e non mi tirate fuori porcherie tipo dunkin donuts per favore che vende porcheria pura..o caffè nero con le sue poche centinaia di caffetterie di cui metà in UK..
> Io voglio qualcosa che se sono in asia o in america trovo agevolmente



Costa non è male ed è in espansione 
Ma sono tutte copiature di starbucks...
Boh evidentemente non si riesce ad accettare il grande successo planetario di starbucks...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E finalmente abbiamo centrato il punto. D'altra parte siamo noi che li mettiamo in grado di comandare. Sta (starebbe) a noi riflettere con intelligenza e razionalità se comprare i cappellini con ventola perché sono utili. Oppure comprarli perché lo fanno altri, quindi lo dobbiamo fare anche noi per dimostrare che siamo al passo con i tempi e altre ca**ate del genere. Al solito, riflettere è sempre faticoso  Da applicare pari pari a qualsiasi contesto. Contro Starbuccse non ho niente, ho invece qualcosa da dire contro questà mentalità. Tutti possono andare da Starbuccse, figuriamoci, anche solo per provarlo o perché c'è il wifi gratis e serve. Sono più irrigidito sull'andarci solo perché ci vanno gli altri.



Ma questo, soprattutto in Italia, non cambierà mai. Che si parli di starbucks, di cracco o di qualche altra cosa figa


----------



## Lambro (12 Settembre 2018)

Io mi stupisco di come , ad esempio, Cr7 abbia milioni di followers (ma cosa avrà mai da dire? che esempio di qualche genere è? ) o che Adel abbia miliardi di visualizzazioni su Yt per poi vedere che i Pink Floyd ne hanno meno.
Mi sconvolgo che i McDonalds siano mediamente cmq mezzipieni mentre una trattoria ruspante ottima debba chiudere.
Mi rattristo sul fatto che conti vendere bene piuttosto che vendere un gran bel bene, Denim per l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai, un profumo indecente ma che sulla mia mente di teenager degli anni 80 fece colpo, addirittura ne comprai 3 confezioni sparse nel tempo senza praticamente mai usarlo lol.
Il potere che ha la pubblicità o la moda di farti fare le cose è incredibile.
Il bello è che gente che se ne fotte pensando a cose più importanti (es. i tedeschi) viene additata come gente che non capisce nulla.
Vorrei ricordare che Silvio, Armani, Marchionne ma in generale tutti i potenti di questa terra per distinguersi dalle masse han messo sempre soltanto una tipologia di vestito per tutta la vita o quasi.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io mi stupisco di come , ad esempio, Cr7 abbia milioni di followers (ma cosa avrà mai da dire? che esempio di qualche genere è? ) o che Adel abbia miliardi di visualizzazioni su Yt per poi vedere che i Pink Floyd ne hanno meno.
> Mi sconvolgo che i McDonalds siano mediamente cmq mezzipieni mentre una trattoria ruspante ottima debba chiudere.
> Mi rattristo sul fatto che conti vendere bene piuttosto che vendere un gran bel bene, Denim per l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai, un profumo indecente ma che sulla mia mente di teenager degli anni 80 fece colpo, addirittura ne comprai 3 confezioni sparse nel tempo senza praticamente mai usarlo lol.
> Il potere che ha la pubblicità o la moda di farti fare le cose è incredibile.
> ...



Eh..purtroppo siamo in tempi bui per quanto riguarda cultura ed educazione. Io non mi riconosco in tutto questo.


----------



## Lambro (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh..purtroppo siamo in tempi bui per quanto riguarda cultura ed educazione. Io non mi riconosco in tutto questo.



Io da anni ho smesso anche di cliccare sui link che non gradisco (diletta leotta che si scaccola in bikini,le wags dei calciatori,repubblica..) sperando nel mio piccolo di fare qualcosa di buono..


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei già il terzo che tira fuori sta cantilena, mi fate in nomi di queste catene fantomatiche così migliori? così la prossima volta che sono all'estero ci vado e provo..e non mi tirate fuori porcherie tipo dunkin donuts per favore che vende porcheria pura..o caffè nero con le sue poche centinaia di caffetterie di cui metà in UK..
> Io voglio qualcosa che se sono in asia o in america trovo agevolmente



Esistono Segafredo ed Illy in tutto il Sud America e Asia, non è vero che è difficile trovarli, basta leggere le insegne invece di cercare direttamente su googlemap lo starbucks più vicino.... in Giappone e Cina sono ovunque, nei quartieri più popolari trovi addirittura Lavazza che offre anche menù internazionali, non le porcate dolciarie americane.. poi sinceramente se ti trovi in Vietnam o Cambogia non so che dirti 
Inoltre esistono ovunque catene "autoctone", come la "Caffè Veloce" giapponese che offre a prezzi accettabili un espresso e cappuccino migliori rispetto a quelli offerti da Starbucks sotto ogni punto di vista.

Il successo di Starbucks assomiglia a quello degli "all you can eat" sorti come funghi a Milano, che testimoniano semplicemente l'incapacità dell'uomo moderno bombardato da mode e vezzi sterili di saper scegliere cosa bere o mangiare.


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2018)

Quante seghe per uno Starbucks che poi di Starbucks ha solo il nome, sembra più che altro un bar di lusso a Milano.

Che poi a Milano un espresso €1.80 non è neanche cosi tanto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sull'abbigliamento non entrerei proprio nel merito..perché la MODA è solo l'Italia..noi seguiamo le mode perché al mondo siamo gli unici che conoscono il significato della parola STILE..quindi si, nell'abbigliamento noi (io poco onestamente, non ho soldi da spenderci) seguiamo la moda del momento (nessuno segue mode vecchie) ma soprattutto abbiamo buon gusto..l'italiano medio si veste bene, sa abbinare i capi...io quando esco dall'italia o vedo i turisti stranieri non posso non notare quanto male si vestono, quanto ridicoli sono nei loro abbinamenti, o che indossano roba che era di moda decadi prima..
> 
> Insomma, non critichiamoci pure sulle cose che facciamo meglio degli altri..la moda è un business se vogliamo frivolo, però questa nostra capacità di saper scegliere con gusto va tutelata..mi vergognerei se girassimo presi come gli asiatici (che mi chiedo sempre perché hanno abiti 2 taglie più larghe) o come i tedeschi


 sulla qualita' della moda italiana nessun ha un dubbio, e anche in germania vanno pazzi per la moda italiana, questo non e' il punto, ma anche nel mondo moda abbiamo dei limiti di, che provengono dal modo di fare imprenditoria in italia, servono imprese piu' grande, perche se vediamo i numeri di export anche li non siamo tra i primi, come qualita' e stile siamo i migliori, ma non in numeri, e i numeri e' quello che conta, per fare un esempio la adidas o la nike quanto fatturato fanno? e l'impresa di abbigliamento italiana piu' grande non fa' neanche un decimo di fatturato, adesso arriva di moda una nuva marca dagli usa "under armour" che vende come pazzi..e come hanno iniziato a vendere, soltanto tramite social


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Quante seghe per uno Starbucks che poi di Starbucks ha solo il nome, sembra più che altro un bar di lusso a Milano.
> 
> Che poi a Milano un espresso €1.80 non è neanche cosi tanto.



Eh ma che vuoi se paghi 2 euro un caffè in darsena è lecito
Se in duomo lo paghi 4 è più che giusto perché sono bar italianih


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esistono Segafredo ed Illy in tutto il Sud America e Asia, non è vero che è difficile trovarli, basta leggere le insegne invece di cercare direttamente su googlemap lo starbucks più vicino.... in Giappone e Cina sono ovunque, nei quartieri più popolari trovi addirittura Lavazza che offre anche menù internazionali, non le porcate dolciarie americane.. poi sinceramente se ti trovi in Vietnam o Cambogia non so che dirti
> Inoltre esistono ovunque catene "autoctone", come la "Caffè Veloce" giapponese che offre a prezzi accettabili un espresso e cappuccino migliori rispetto a quelli offerti da Starbucks sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> Il successo di Starbucks assomiglia a quello degli "all you can eat" sorti come funghi a Milano, che testimoniano semplicemente l'incapacità dell'uomo moderno bombardato da mode e vezzi sterili di saper scegliere cosa bere o mangiare.



Ma il problema è che tu non contempli che una persina abbia il sacrosanto diritto di scegliere. Se voglio mangiare all you can est perchè ne ho voglia ci vado e basta. Se voglio un frappuccino perché mi va ci vado e basta.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esistono Segafredo ed Illy in tutto il Sud America e Asia, non è vero che è difficile trovarli, basta leggere le insegne invece di cercare direttamente su googlemap lo starbucks più vicino.... in Giappone e Cina sono ovunque, nei quartieri più popolari trovi addirittura Lavazza che offre anche menù internazionali, non le porcate dolciarie americane.. poi sinceramente se ti trovi in Vietnam o Cambogia non so che dirti
> Inoltre esistono ovunque catene "autoctone", come la "Caffè Veloce" giapponese che offre a prezzi accettabili un espresso e cappuccino migliori rispetto a quelli offerti da Starbucks sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> Il successo di Starbucks assomiglia a quello degli "all you can eat" sorti come funghi a Milano, che testimoniano semplicemente l'incapacità dell'uomo moderno bombardato da mode e vezzi sterili di saper scegliere cosa bere o mangiare.





Lambro ha scritto:


> Io da anni ho smesso anche di cliccare sui link che non gradisco (diletta leotta che si scaccola in bikini,le wags dei calciatori,repubblica..) sperando nel mio piccolo di fare qualcosa di buono..





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questo, soprattutto in Italia, non cambierà mai. Che si parli di starbucks, di cracco o di qualche altra cosa figa



In Grecia ad esempio basta che alzi la testa e cerchi l'insegna rossa Illy. Poi che sappiano fare l'espresso è un altro discorso. Per quanto riguarda la promozione pubblicitaria, purtroppo è proprio il punto della discussione. Viene rimarcato che noi italiani non sappiamo fare pubblicità ai nostri prodotti. Questo può essere vero, ma è sempre relativo. Il fatto è che viene operato un bombardamento in puro stile americano, hollywoodiano, al pari di MacDonna, o altri. Si fa fatica a competere, perdi già in partenza. E noi certamente amplifichiamo tutto, anche tramite questo thread. Starbuccse lo conosco perché ne parlano gli altri, non perché me ne sono interessato. Difficilmente riuscirai a fare presa qui da noi con la catena di caffetterie "colazione da Gennarino", non so se mi spiego.


----------



## rot-schwarz (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma che vuoi se paghi 2 euro un caffè in darsena è lecito
> Se in duomo lo paghi 4 è più che giusto perché sono bar italianih



qui in germania si paga in stazione 2,50 € per un espresso e 3,50 per un cappuccino (cappuccino per dire)..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esistono *Segafredo ed Illy *in tutto il Sud America e Asia, non è vero che è difficile trovarli, basta leggere le insegne invece di cercare direttamente su googlemap lo starbucks più vicino.... in Giappone e Cina sono ovunque, nei quartieri più popolari trovi addirittura *Lavazza* che offre anche menù internazionali, non le porcate dolciarie americane.. poi sinceramente se ti trovi in Vietnam o Cambogia non so che dirti
> Inoltre esistono ovunque catene "autoctone", come la "Caffè Veloce" giapponese che offre a prezzi accettabili un espresso e cappuccino migliori rispetto a quelli offerti da Starbucks sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> Il successo di Starbucks assomiglia a quello degli "all you can eat" sorti come funghi a Milano, che testimoniano semplicemente l'incapacità dell'uomo moderno bombardato da mode e vezzi sterili di saper scegliere cosa bere o mangiare.



Mah..avrò cercato male io..mai visti tutti sti locali di cui parli negli states..se poi invece di andare a fare colazione dietro l'angolo devo prendere la metro e farmi mezz'ora o più per arrivare al bar X passo...

La comodità di starbucks è anche quella, in qualsiasi metropoli ti trovi (ma nemmeno metropoli, due settimane fa ho preso un caffé da loro in aeroporto ad Ibiza), ti giri e ti appare il locale..altro che cercarli su google..


----------



## rot-schwarz (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In Grecia ad esempio basta che alzi la testa e cerchi l'insegna rossa Illy. Poi che sappiano fare l'espresso è un altro discorso. Per quanto riguarda la promozione pubblicitaria, purtroppo è proprio il punto della discussione. Viene rimarcato che noi italiani non sappiamo fare pubblicità ai nostri prodotti. Questo può essere vero, ma è sempre relativo. Il fatto è che viene operato un bombardamento in puro stile americano, hollywoodiano, al pari di MacDonna, o altri. Si fa fatica a competere, perdi già in partenza. E noi certamente amplifichiamo tutto, anche tramite questo thread. Starbuccse lo conosco perché ne parlano gli altri, non perché me ne sono interessato. Difficilmente riuscirai a fare presa qui da noi con la catena di caffetterie "colazione da Gennarino", non so se mi spiego.


non fai impresa in italia, ma il mondo non e' fatto soltanto dell'italia, nel mondo la gente il caffe'non lo bevono in piedi la mattina al bar, lo bevono piu' di sera, catene di caffetterie italiane ce ne sono poche e fatto male. una catena di paninoteca italiana non ne vedo, abbiamo tante specialita' ogni regione tanta roba, e non abbiamo una catena che merita di essere riconosciuta come una catena. quello che ha fatto farinetti va nella direzione giusta anche se i prezzi sono esagerati..e qui in germania e' stata aperta a monaco, e come ho letto nom va cosi' alla grande, 1. perche monaco dista soltanto 300 km dall'italia e a monaco prodotti italiani li trovi 2. i tedeschi se si sentono presi in giro non vanno piu' in questi negozi. In america e' un'altra storia quelli sono pazzi e il cibo li fa schifo e per questo il cibo italiano sopratutto in america e' molto apprezzato e' sono disposti a pagare anche il triplo


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In Grecia ad esempio basta che alzi la testa e cerchi l'insegna rossa Illy. Poi che sappiano fare l'espresso è un altro discorso. Per quanto riguarda la promozione pubblicitaria, purtroppo è proprio il punto della discussione. Viene rimarcato che noi italiani non sappiamo fare pubblicità ai nostri prodotti. Questo può essere vero, ma è sempre relativo. Il fatto è che viene operato un bombardamento in puro stile americano, hollywoodiano, al pari di MacDonna, o altri. Si fa fatica a competere, perdi già in partenza. E noi certamente amplifichiamo tutto, anche tramite questo thread. Starbuccse lo conosco perché ne parlano gli altri, non perché me ne sono interessato. Difficilmente riuscirai a fare presa qui da noi con la catena di caffetterie "colazione da Gennarino", non so se mi spiego.



Io in grecia bevo solo caffè greco, che adoro. L’espresso non lo sanno fare, che sia illy o lavazza in certi posti non lu puoi bere il caffè italiano. E quando sono all’estero nonho voglia di cercare roba italiana, come quelli che devono per forza mangiare la pasta all’estero e si beccano la carbonara con la panna...
Ma secondo me è un po’ puerile prendersela con la grande società americana che ci schiaccia, i turisti quando vengono in Italia godono con i nostri prodotti..la verità è che non siamo in grado di fare una cosa del genere ed esportarla in tutto il mondo. E non è per colpa degli italiani


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> qui in germania si paga in stazione 2,50 € per un espresso e 3,50 per un cappuccino (cappuccino per dire)..



È normale, è roba esotica per loro. E comunque è meglio se vai in bar italiani all’estero. Qualcosa di decente puoi trovare


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In Grecia ad esempio basta che alzi la testa e cerchi l'insegna rossa Illy. Poi che sappiano fare l'espresso è un altro discorso. Per quanto riguarda la promozione pubblicitaria, purtroppo è proprio il punto della discussione. Viene rimarcato che noi italiani non sappiamo fare pubblicità ai nostri prodotti. Questo può essere vero, ma è sempre relativo. Il fatto è che viene operato un bombardamento in puro stile americano, hollywoodiano, al pari di MacDonna, o altri. Si fa fatica a competere, perdi già in partenza. E noi certamente amplifichiamo tutto, anche tramite questo thread. Starbuccse lo conosco perché ne parlano gli altri, non perché me ne sono interessato. Difficilmente riuscirai a fare presa qui da noi con la catena di caffetterie *"colazione da Gennarino"*, non so se mi spiego.



Anche qui sta il marketing..in un nome accattivante e che resta impresso, un'insegna/logo chiaro e semplice...vendere un'idea, un esperienza..saperlo trasmettere..
Se gli americani in questo ci pisciano in testa mica è colpa loro..


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> non fai impresa in italia, ma il mondo non e' fatto soltanto dell'italia, nel mondo la gente il caffe'non lo bevono in piedi la mattina al bar, lo bevono piu' di sera, catene di caffetterie italiane ce ne sono poche e fatto male. una catena di paninoteca italiana non ne vedo, abbiamo tante specialita' ogni regione tanta roba, e non abbiamo una catena che merita di essere riconosciuta come una catena.



Certo che non esiste solo l'Italia. Purtroppo non è che può partire in quarta e importi fuori dai confini. Se non hai già una buona struttura in Italia, mi sembra complicato rifarsi dall'estero, che richiede una consistente base finanziaria e tutto il resto. A quel punto diventa automatico rintanarsi in mercati di nicchia o specializzarsi in qualcosa di molto raffinato e distante dalla distribuzione di massa, che ovviamente è l'antitesi di una cosa come Strabuks. Loro hanno le possibilità economiche, e noi no. Loro sono arrivati prima al concetto di pubblicità esasperata, e noi no. Semplicemente hanno imposto un modello vincente per i tempi che corrono.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche qui sta il marketing..in un nome accattivante e che resta impresso, un'insegna/logo chiaro e semplice...vendere un'idea, un esperienza..saperlo trasmettere..
> Se gli americani in questo ci pisciano in testa mica è colpa loro..


Esatto
Non può sempre essere colpa degli altri che sono cattivonih


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che non esiste solo l'Italia. Purtroppo non è che può partire in quarta e importi fuori dai confini. Se non hai già una buona struttura in Italia, mi sembra complicato rifarsi dall'estero, che richiede una consistente base finanziaria e tutto il resto. A quel punto diventa automatico rintanarsi in mercati di nicchia o specializzarsi in qualcosa di molto raffinato e distante dalla distribuzione di massa, che ovviamente è l'antitesi di una cosa come Strabuks. Loro hanno le possibilità economiche, e noi no. Loro sono arrivati prima al concetto di pubblicità esasperata, e noi no. Semplicemente hanno imposto un modello vincente per i tempi che corrono.



Quindi è colpa nostra purtroppo


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> sulla qualita' della moda italiana nessun ha un dubbio, e anche in germania vanno pazzi per la moda italiana, questo non e' il punto, ma anche nel mondo moda abbiamo dei limiti di, che provengono dal modo di fare imprenditoria in italia, servono imprese piu' grande, perche se vediamo i numeri di export anche li non siamo tra i primi, come qualita' e stile siamo i migliori, ma non in numeri, e i numeri e' quello che conta, per fare un esempio la adidas o la nike quanto fatturato fanno? e l'impresa di abbigliamento italiana piu' grande non fa' neanche un decimo di fatturato, adesso arriva di moda una nuva marca dagli usa "under armour" che vende come pazzi..e come hanno iniziato a vendere, soltanto tramite social



Quelli sono capi tecnici dove serve tecnologia dietro...i nostri marchi tecnici fanno pena perché sono arretrati..oltre a non avere un brand riconosciuto nel mondo..magari legato a qualche sportivo..(Ma se guardiamo per esempio AJ o Diesel non hanno nulla meno di Lacoste o Tommy)..Comunque noi siamo forti nell'alta moda..roba che costa e non può certo fare i volumi di porcherie come Zara, H&M o Pull&Bear..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Costa non è male ed è in espansione
> Ma sono tutte copiature di starbucks...
> Boh evidentemente non si riesce ad accettare il grande successo planetario di starbucks...



Perché come sempre bisogna fare gli haters a tutti i costi..come per Apple e altri che hanno successo..pure io mai pagherei un cellulare 1200 euro..ma negare la qualità del prodotto (vabbé oggi un po' in calo, ma lo hanno inventato loro però) è folle..


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche qui sta il marketing..in un nome accattivante e che resta impresso, un'insegna/logo chiaro e semplice...vendere un'idea, un esperienza..saperlo trasmettere..
> Se gli americani in questo ci pisciano in testa mica è colpa loro..





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi è colpa nostra purtroppo



Certo. Ma chi dà la colpa a loro? Sempre che di "colpa" si possa parlare. A me mica sono venuti a suonare il campanello per obbligarmi ad andarci. La discussione era partita, ed io continuo su questo binario, sulla mentalità legata a queste situazioni, e i riflessi sulla nostra cultura. "Loro" impongono un certo tipo di socioeconomia nella misura in cui noi accettiamo di seguirla, credo sia una cosa, almeno a me, abbastanza chiara. Detto questo, una catena come SB o MC è anche positiva, costituisce un punto di riferimento per chi va all'estero e cerca rapidamente un posto dove fare colazione, senza eccessi e senza pontificazioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esistono Segafredo ed Illy in tutto il Sud America e Asia, non è vero che è difficile trovarli, basta leggere le insegne invece di cercare direttamente su googlemap lo starbucks più vicino.... in Giappone e Cina sono ovunque, nei quartieri più popolari trovi addirittura Lavazza che offre anche menù internazionali, non le porcate dolciarie americane.. poi sinceramente se ti trovi in Vietnam o Cambogia non so che dirti
> Inoltre esistono ovunque catene "autoctone", come la "Caffè Veloce" giapponese che offre a prezzi accettabili un espresso e cappuccino migliori rispetto a quelli offerti da Starbucks sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> Il successo di Starbucks assomiglia a quello degli "all you can eat" sorti come funghi a Milano, che testimoniano semplicemente l'incapacità dell'uomo moderno bombardato da mode e vezzi sterili di saper scegliere cosa bere o mangiare.



Per curiosità sono andato a vedere quanti punti vendita illy ci sono (dal loro sito ufficiale)...be che dire..in tutti gli usa parliamo di ben 12 locali!!! di cui 6 a San Francisco dove sono stato 2 volte e non ne ho visto nessuno..in tutta la Cina ce ne sono 3..pensa che di starbucks in cina ce ne sono circa 3500 e ne apriranno altri 3000 nei prossimi 5 anni...Per la segafredo ho cercao ma trovo solo un 400 locali circa in tutto il mondo..una "miseria" se si parla di trovarli con comodo..
non so tu come fai a trovarli tutti sti segafredo e illy


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché come sempre bisogna fare gli haters a tutti i costi..come per Apple e altri che hanno successo..pure io mai pagherei un cellulare 1200 euro..ma negare la qualità del prodotto (vabbé oggi un po' in calo, ma lo hanno inventato loro però) è folle..


Io ho sempre avuto iphone perche mi trovo da dio non sopporto androod...ma di certo non sono un fanboy o un hater, se fanno ****** lo dico tranquillamente, se fanno cose buone lo dico ugualmente.
Si ormai oggi o sei hater o sei fan boy, addio obiettività e giudizio sereno


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma chi dà la colpa a loro? Sempre che di "colpa" si possa parlare. A me mica sono venuti a suonare il campanello per obbligarmi ad andarci. La discussione era partita, ed io continuo su questo binario, sulla mentalità legata a queste situazioni, e i riflessi sulla nostra cultura. "Loro" impongono un certo tipo di socioeconomia nella misura in cui noi accettiamo di seguirla, credo sia una cosa, almeno a me, abbastanza chiara. Detto questo, una catena come SB o MC è anche positiva, costituisce un punto di riferimento per chi va all'estero e cerca rapidamente un posto dove fare colazione, senza eccessi e senza pontificazioni.



Esatto. Dissento solo sul “loro impongono”


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Dissento solo sul “loro impongono”



Il verbo non sarà felice, ma non lo prendere alla lettera fuori dal contesto. Sono fiducioso che hai capito il senso del discorso.


----------



## Dexter (12 Settembre 2018)

Starbucks è un modello che funziona nelle grandi città, piene di influencers in rampa di lancio e soprattutto turisti. Aprite uno Starbucks a Pescara, quanto credete riesca a durare? Qui i McDonalds sono praticamente vuoti, anche il 16enne ormai preferisce la paninoteca, tutti hanno i propri "posti preferiti". Questo per dire che generalizzate troppo sull'Italia: Milano è Milano, infatti vedrete che ne verrà aperto al massimo un altro a Roma, stop. La clientela sarà SEMPRE per un 50% turisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Starbucks è un modello che funziona nelle grandi città, piene di influencers in rampa di lancio e soprattutto turisti. Aprite uno Starbucks a Pescara, quanto credete riesca a durare? Qui i McDonalds sono praticamente vuoti, anche il 16enne ormai preferisce la paninoteca, tutti hanno i propri "posti preferiti". Questo per dire che generalizzate troppo sull'Italia: Milano è Milano, infatti vedrete che ne verrà aperto al massimo un altro a Roma, stop. La clientela sarà SEMPRE per un 50% turisti.



Ohh..finalmente uno che ha colto nel segno!
Per adesso sono in programma altre due aperture, sempre a Milano di cui uno a malpensa se non ho capito male..

Per me nemmeno a Roma andranno..città troppo "storica" e dove la gente si reca per cercare la vera Italia in primis..

Nelle cittadine come dici tu non arriveranno mai, al massimo forse azzarderanno qualche apertura in città Universitarie/turistiche..ad esempio credo che a Padova (dove abito) potrebbe anche avere un po' di successo ma non so se renderebbe a sufficienza...ma per esempio posti come Venezia o Firenze non lo recepirebbero..

Se vedono che il mercato li accoglie bene magari si sparano qualche altro aeroporto grosso (ah no scusate in Italia tolti Roma e Milano non ce ne sono)..

Oh, e dubito proveranno la scalata nei Centri Commerciali..sarebbe un flop garantito..


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sul relax non ci giurerei. Ci sono le guardie che controllano. Prima menano o chiamano la polizia se stai un po' di tempo senza ordinare o se cerchi di usare il bagno prima di ordinare. Dopo l'ordinazione scatta l'orologio e le guardie se la prendono anche con i clienti.
> Cioè parliamo di una catena che ritiene indispensabile le guardie, manco fosse una gioielleria o una discoteca piena di gente ubriaca.



Sono di ritorno da 1 settimana in regno unito, saro stato (ahimè) in 20 Starbucks tra Irlanda del nord e zona londinese, non ho mai visto ne guardie e ne nessuno farti pressione per andartene.
L'unica cosa che ho notato è quanto mi faccia schifo qualsiasi intruglio li dentro facciano, ma è un altro discorso


----------



## Dexter (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ohh..finalmente uno che ha colto nel segno!
> Per adesso sono in programma altre due aperture, sempre a Milano di cui uno a malpensa se non ho capito male..
> 
> Per me nemmeno a Roma andranno..città troppo "storica" e dove la gente si reca per cercare la vera Italia in primis..
> ...


Si ma infatti l'eventuale apertura a Roma sarebbe sempre legata al turismo. Il romano non andrebbe mai da Starbucks se non un'unica volta a curiosare, l'inglese o l'americano che magari vogliono andare "sul sicuro" per quanto riguarda prezzi e prodotti, cercano Starbucks su Maps. Non ci trovo niente di strano.
Sull'ultima frase forse (ma non ne sono sicuro neanch'io) dissento: sempre parlando di ITALIA e non di Milano centro, gli unici Mc Donalds, Burger King ecc. ecc. che vedo "sopravvivere" sono appunto all'interno dei centri commerciali, perchè pieni di ragazzi a caxxeggio che magari nei giorni di pioggia si rintanano li dentro, cosi come le famiglie nel week-end. Se poi mi parlate di posti dove c'è meno "presenza" (intesa come potenziale clientela e dunque non come residenti fissi) italiana che straniera, come appunto la zona dove ha aperto Starbucks a Milano, allora cambia tutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti l'eventuale apertura a Roma sarebbe sempre legata al turismo. Il romano non andrebbe mai da Starbucks se non un'unica volta a curiosare, l'inglese o l'americano che magari vogliono andare "sul sicuro" per quanto riguarda prezzi e prodotti, cercano Starbucks su Maps. Non ci trovo niente di strano.
> Sull'ultima frase forse (ma non ne sono sicuro neanch'io) dissento: sempre parlando di ITALIA e non di Milano centro, gli unici Mc Donalds, Burger King ecc. ecc. che vedo "sopravvivere" sono appunto all'interno dei centri commerciali, perchè pieni di ragazzi a caxxeggio che magari nei giorni di pioggia si rintanano li dentro, cosi come le famiglie nel week-end. Se poi mi parlate di posti dove c'è meno "presenza" (intesa come potenziale clientela e dunque non come residenti fissi) italiana che straniera, come appunto la zona dove ha aperto Starbucks a Milano, allora cambia tutto



Però è anche una questione di cultura alimentare, Mc e BK vendono un prodotto fruibile a tutte le ore..invece Starbucks si concentra su un prodotto che è principalmente da colazione..in america è molto diverso, quei rimbambiti devono sempre girare con qualcosa in mano da bere o mangiare e quindi là a tutte le ore hanno moltissima fruizione..qui morirebbero nei CC perché pochissimi si presenterebbero lì alle 9 per la colazione

Comunque vedremo..tutto può essere e le nuove generazioni non le conosco così bene


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il verbo non sarà felice, ma non lo prendere alla lettera fuori dal contesto. Sono fiducioso che hai capito il senso del discorso.



Si assolutamente


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ohh..finalmente uno che ha colto nel segno!
> Per adesso sono in programma altre due aperture, sempre a Milano di cui uno a malpensa se non ho capito male..
> 
> Per me nemmeno a Roma andranno..città troppo "storica" e dove la gente si reca per cercare la vera Italia in primis..
> ...



Credimi ti sbagli.
A milano intanto ne apriranno altri 4.
A roma apriranno sicuramente proprio perché Roma la capitale, cosmopolita e piena di turisti.
Ovviamente in piccoli centri non ha senso aprirli. Come kfc che ora comincia a diffondersi a macchia d’olio...
E sono sicuro che apriranno in centri commerciali prima o poi


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti l'eventuale apertura a Roma sarebbe sempre legata al turismo. Il romano non andrebbe mai da Starbucks se non un'unica volta a curiosare, l'inglese o l'americano che magari vogliono andare "sul sicuro" per quanto riguarda prezzi e prodotti, cercano Starbucks su Maps. Non ci trovo niente di strano.
> Sull'ultima frase forse (ma non ne sono sicuro neanch'io) dissento: sempre parlando di ITALIA e non di Milano centro, gli unici Mc Donalds, Burger King ecc. ecc. che vedo "sopravvivere" sono appunto all'interno dei centri commerciali, perchè pieni di ragazzi a caxxeggio che magari nei giorni di pioggia si rintanano li dentro, cosi come le famiglie nel week-end. Se poi mi parlate di posti dove c'è meno "presenza" (intesa come potenziale clientela e dunque non come residenti fissi) italiana che straniera, come appunto la zona dove ha aperto Starbucks a Milano, allora cambia tutto



Scusate, ma io mc che vedo sono sempre strapieni. Cosi come i pochi burger king...


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma io mc che vedo sono sempre strapieni. Cosi come i pochi burger king...



Idem, a Milano 9 volte su 10 per andare da kfc devi fare pure un bel po' di coda


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Idem, a Milano 9 volte su 10 per andare da kfc devi fare pure un bel po' di coda



Hanno pure aperto un grande mcdonalds in carrobbio, sempre pieno. 2 in duomo a pochi metri di distanza quasi inaccessibili. Quello in piazza 24 maggio sempre pieno. Kfc neanche a parlarne è sempre pieno, sia in duomo, ad assago e in bicocca. Ad arese manco a parlarne.
Ma cone si fa a dire che stentano a sopravvivere? Bah
Per non parlare dell’unico mc nella mia città in Sicilia, sempre tanta gente dentro e considerate che noi giu abbiamo rosticceria e pasticceria da paura..


----------



## Dexter (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno pure aperto un grande mcdonalds in *carrobbio*, sempre pieno. 2 *in duomo* a pochi metri di distanza quasi inaccessibili. Quello in *piazza 24 maggio* sempre pieno. Kfc neanche a parlarne è sempre pieno, *sia in duomo, ad assago e in bicocca. Ad arese *manco a parlarne.
> Ma cone si fa a dire che stentano a sopravvivere? Bah
> Per non parlare dell’*unico mc* nella mia città in Sicilia, sempre tanta gente dentro e considerate che noi giu abbiamo rosticceria e pasticceria da paura..


 incredibile siano sempre pieni vero? Poi ce lo vedo mio fratello di 16 anni con gli amichetti che va in rosticceria. Fortunatamente si stanno svuotando, è finito il boom dei fast food, ma può anche darsi che mi sbagli, d'altronde l'ultima volta che sono stato al MC a Malpensa ho dovuto fare la fila venti minuti, pazzesco vero...


----------



## Lambro (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno pure aperto un grande mcdonalds in carrobbio, sempre pieno. 2 in duomo a pochi metri di distanza quasi inaccessibili. Quello in piazza 24 maggio sempre pieno. Kfc neanche a parlarne è sempre pieno, sia in duomo, ad assago e in bicocca. Ad arese manco a parlarne.
> Ma cone si fa a dire che stentano a sopravvivere? Bah
> Per non parlare dell’unico mc nella mia città in Sicilia, sempre tanta gente dentro e considerate che noi giu abbiamo rosticceria e pasticceria da paura..



Drammatico, io ci sono stato qualche mese fa, dopo secoli e non sono rimasto particolarmente colpito, anzi per, credevo, stare sul sicuro ho preso uno degli hamburger gourmet tanto pubblicizzati tempo fa da bastianich, faceva pena. E questi posti sono sempre pieni... Ancora ricordo i clamrosi hamburger che invece mangiavo negli anni 80 in una paninoteca gestita da un tunisino, enormi e buonissimi.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno pure aperto un grande mcdonalds in carrobbio, sempre pieno. 2 in duomo a pochi metri di distanza quasi inaccessibili. Quello in piazza 24 maggio sempre pieno. Kfc neanche a parlarne è sempre pieno, sia in duomo, ad assago e in bicocca. Ad arese manco a parlarne.
> Ma cone si fa a dire che stentano a sopravvivere? Bah
> Per non parlare dell’unico mc nella mia città in Sicilia, sempre tanta gente dentro e considerate che noi giu abbiamo rosticceria e pasticceria da paura..



Ma vivi a Milano? Ho dei dubbi, altrimenti ti saresti accorto che ne hanno chiusi diversi, ad iniziare dalle zone di maggior passaggio come Loreto, corso Buenos Aires e San Babila.
Va bene esaltare il "progresso" delle catene deprecando come solo noi Italiani sappiamo fare le nostre eccellenze culinarie, ma l'esempio di Mc Donalds è proprio campato in aria, visto che a Milano la moda è passata e si stanno imponendo burgherie un pò più serie.

Poi ognuno è libero di fare quello che gli pare: c'è chi va a bere caffè annacquati e bruciacchiati, a mangiare suole di scarpa servite nel pane o ingozzarsi di riso scotto e chi preferisce concedersi il lusso di mangiare e bere qualcosa di qualità leggermente diversa. La fortuna sai qual è? Con queste mode dilaganti non ho più bisogno di prenotare in certi ristorantini deliziosi.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché come sempre bisogna fare gli haters a tutti i costi..come per Apple e altri che hanno successo..pure io mai pagherei un cellulare 1200 euro..ma negare la qualità del prodotto (vabbé oggi un po' in calo, ma lo hanno inventato loro però) è folle..



Ma vuoi mettere sullo stesso livello qualitativo Apple e Starbucks?? 

Ma dai...


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Drammatico, io ci sono stato qualche mese fa, dopo secoli e non sono rimasto particolarmente colpito, anzi per, credevo, stare sul sicuro ho preso uno degli hamburger gourmet tanto pubblicizzati tempo fa da bastianich, faceva pena. E questi posti sono sempre pieni... Ancora ricordo i clamrosi hamburger che invece mangiavo negli anni 80 in una paninoteca gestita da un tunisino, enormi e buonissimi.



Piccolo appunto. Se proprio devo andare in queste catene fast-food, preferisco ad esempio per gli hamburger (o una cena in generale), "old wild west". Meno pubblicizzato, meno pompato, meno trend, ma con qualità, almeno da me, infinitamente più eccelsa. Da noi ne hanno aperta uno, e adesso un'altro un po' più lontano. Molto meno social-ammiccante. Certo, sempre ambiente da associare ad un ipermercato o giù di lì. Ma tutta un'altra cosa, se non altro usano carne nostrana, a quanto dichiarano.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma vivi a Milano? Ho dei dubbi, altrimenti ti saresti accorto che ne hanno chiusi diversi, ad iniziare dalle zone di maggior passaggio come Loreto, corso Buenos Aires e San Babila.
> Va bene esaltare il "progresso" delle catene deprecando come solo noi Italiani sappiamo fare le nostre eccellenze culinarie, ma l'esempio di Mc Donalds è proprio campato in aria, visto che a Milano la moda è passata e si stanno imponendo burgherie un pò più serie.
> 
> Poi ognuno è libero di fare quello che gli pare: c'è chi va a bere caffè annacquati e bruciacchiati, a mangiare suole di scarpa servite nel pane o ingozzarsi di riso scotto e chi preferisce concedersi il lusso di mangiare e bere qualcosa di qualità leggermente diversa. La fortuna sai qual è? Con queste mode dilaganti non ho più bisogno di prenotare in certi ristorantini deliziosi.



Si vivo a Milano. 
Ovviamente ne hanno chiusi tanti perché ne avevano aperti troppi senza un criterio. Qualche anno fa tra porta genova e san babila c’erano: uno in viale paniano sopra blockbuster, uno in piazza 24 maggio (c’è ancora), uno in conca del naviglio angolo de amicis dove ora c’è cioccolati italiani, uno in via torino di fianco ex fnac, uno piazza duomo (c’è ancora), uno in galleria (adesso spostato poco fuori la galleria, uno in corso Europa (c’è ancora). 7 mcdonalds in un 2km e poco più, capisci bene che era ridicolo per vari motivi. Ora hanno aperto quello enorme di carrobbio(sempre pieno), sono rimasti 24 maggio, duomo, dietro galleria, e san babila/corso europa che non è vero che ha chiuso. Quindi ce ne sono 5 in zona centrale. In buenos aires erano 3 e ora ce ne sta almeno 1. Io limvedo sempre pieni ogni volta che passa. Non credo passerà mai di moda.
In più il tuo discorso è il tipico di chi non vuole capire la semplicità di poter scegliere varie opzioni. Ma poi chi denigra le nostre eccellenze per mcdonalds. Ma siete seri quando dite ste cose?
Dio mio mel 2018....mah


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Drammatico, io ci sono stato qualche mese fa, dopo secoli e non sono rimasto particolarmente colpito, anzi per, credevo, stare sul sicuro ho preso uno degli hamburger gourmet tanto pubblicizzati tempo fa da bastianich, faceva pena. E questi posti sono sempre pieni... Ancora ricordo i clamrosi hamburger che invece mangiavo negli anni 80 in una paninoteca gestita da un tunisino, enormi e buonissimi.


A me non dispiace. Ogni tanto ci vado con la mia ragazza. A me è sempre piaciuto, ricordo che quando viaggiavo con i miei ed ero piccolo se c’era un mc ci volevo andare, anche perché dove abitavo io era impossibile andarci non essendoci. Poi le volte in cui mangio li sono davvero poche, ma non nego che mi piaccia. Ripeto se ho voglia di una determinata cosa ls mangio e basta. Che sia cinese, israeliana o americana. Questo non vuol dire sminuire il nostro cibo che adoro.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Piccolo appunto. Se proprio devo andare in queste catene fast-food, preferisco ad esempio per gli hamburger (o una cena in generale), "old wild west". Meno pubblicizzato, meno pompato, meno trend, ma con qualità, almeno da me, infinitamente più eccelsa. Da noi ne hanno aperta uno, e adesso un'altro un po' più lontano. Molto meno social-ammiccante. Certo, sempre ambiente da associare ad un ipermercato o giù di lì. Ma tutta un'altra cosa, se non altro usano carne nostrana, a quanto dichiarano.



Anche mc pubblicizza carne italiana ma non credo minimamente...
Old wild west per quello che da è estremamente caro secondo me. Ogni tanto ci vado ma per la carne (grigliata mista o ribs)..i loro hamburger non mi piacciono per nulla.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche mc pubblicizza carne italiana ma non credo minimamente...
> Old wild west per quello che da è estremamente caro secondo me. Ogni tanto ci vado ma per la carne (grigliata mista o ribs)..i loro hamburger non mi piacciono per nulla.



Naturalmente la qualità magari si paga, certo, almeno spero ... quello che mi piace è l'ambiente, più curato, più familiare ... per gli hamburger, chiaro, sono gusti. Strano però, almeno da me sono obiettivamente molto buoni, ci sono stato con parecchie persone insieme e tutti concordavano ... boh, forse da voi sono meno curati per motivi a noi non noti.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente la qualità magari si paga, certo, almeno spero ... quello che mi piace è l'ambiente, più curato, più familiare ... per gli hamburger, chiaro, sono gusti. Strano però, almeno da me sono obiettivamente molto buoni, ci sono stato con parecchie persone insieme e tutti concordavano ... boh, forse da voi sono meno curati per motivi a noi non noti.



No no è proprio un problema di gusti personali. Non hanno niente che non va 
Si l’ambiente è carino, diverso certamente da mc, meno freddo e asettico


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Settembre 2018)

Ad agosto sono stato a Bologna, Firenze e Venezia e i Burger King e i mc Donald erano sempre affollati. A Venezia burger King all ora di pranzo era stra pieno, che da lontano non si capiva il perché della massa di persone in quel punto. 
Comunque prima di lanciare accuse sul legame salute-fast food (oltre che qualità/gusto) preferirei leggere un po' di statistiche. C'ero sarebbe facile pensare a come stanno messi nella patria del fast food. Gli americani sono fenomenali, passano dall essere ciccioni obesi a palestrati tirati oliati. Fast food e bodybuilding per estetica,comunque la metti riescono sempre ad essere trash.


hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche mc pubblicizza carne italiana ma non credo minimamente...
> Old wild west per quello che da è estremamente caro secondo me. Ogni tanto ci vado ma per la carne (grigliata mista o ribs)..i loro hamburger non mi piacciono per nulla.


Onestamente anche per me old wild west è davvero caro. Se però qualcuno informato mi saprebbe dire che la carne è effettivamente di qualità, allora i prezzi sarebbero giustificati


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2018)

Io dico solo che ho mangiato in un fastfood a Milano dopo anni e mi ha devastato lo stomaco per tutto il giorno e quello dopo.

Il panino andatevelo a mangiare in un bel pub con carne scelta, e non quelle suole che sanno di caffé tostato causa cottura elevata.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Onestamente anche per me old wild west è davvero caro. Se però qualcuno informato mi saprebbe dire che la carne è effettivamente di qualità, allora i prezzi sarebbero giustificati



Da noi, a Firenze, gli hamburgers e in genere qualsiasi piatto di carne è disponibile con carne "chianina" (di alta qualità). Altrimenti puoi optare per carne "standard", che non risulta affatto male. Poi questo non garantisce che in tutti gli altri posti sia così, eh, non so come funziona. A me la qualità è sembrata elevata, da ristorante proprio, tenuto conto che ti mangi un hamburger.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ad agosto sono stato a Bologna, Firenze e Venezia e i Burger King e i mc Donald erano sempre affollati. A Venezia burger King all ora di pranzo era stra pieno, che da lontano non si capiva il perché della massa di persone in quel punto.
> Comunque prima di lanciare accuse sul legame salute-fast food (oltre che qualità/gusto) preferirei leggere un po' di statistiche. C'ero sarebbe facile pensare a come stanno messi nella patria del fast food. Gli americani sono fenomenali, passano dall essere ciccioni obesi a palestrati tirati oliati. Fast food e bodybuilding per estetica,comunque la metti riescono sempre ad essere trash.
> Onestamente anche per me old wild west è davvero caro. Se però qualcuno informato mi saprebbe dire che la carne è effettivamente di qualità, allora i prezzi sarebbero giustificati


Qualità media. Discreto per una serata con amici. Però per una grigliata x2 persone (che poi basta solo per me) ed è una grigliata diciamo di media qualità non puoi chiedere 35 euro...l’ultima volta con la mia ragazza per un polletto alla griglia, un hamburger e 2 coche ho pagato 40 euro e siamo rimasti un po’ affamati.
Per quanto riguarda mcdonalds/burger king/kfc/ sono sempre pieni, come si fa a dire che ormai siano in declino non lo so...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che ho mangiato in un fastfood a Milano dopo anni e mi ha devastato lo stomaco per tutto il giorno e quello dopo.
> 
> Il panino andatevelo a mangiare in un bel pub con carne scelta, e non quelle suole che sanno di caffé tostato causa cottura elevata.


Ognuno se lo mangia dove vuole. Se tu sei stato male mi dispiace per te. Io non ho di questi problemi per fortuna.
Me lo mangio da mc e pure in pub!


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da noi, a Firenze, gli hamburgers e in genere qualsiasi piatto di carne è disponibile con carne "chianina" (di alta qualità). Altrimenti puoi optare per carne "standard", che non risulta affatto male. Poi questo non garantisce che in tutti gli altri posti sia così, eh, non so come funziona. A me la qualità è sembrata elevata, da ristorante proprio, tenuto conto che ti mangi un hamburger.



Non è carne di alta qualità dai..buona si ma allora ti farei mangiare un hamburger alla grigleria sotto casa. Roba pazzesca.
Old wild west (che ripeto mi piace) non è paragonabile ad un buon ristorante specifico di carne.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Settembre 2018)

In America ci sono molte catene piu buone di McDonald's e Burger King (Foodruckers, Fiveguys, Red Robin, Hardees giusto per citarne 4). McDonald's fa specialmente schifo, Burger King per Burger ci puo anche stare.

Detto questo, mi fa schifo andarci piu di una volta ogno morte del papa per via di come vengono allevati li animali che poi finiscono nei burger. Preferisco comprare carne di qualita e di allevamento che non mi fa schifo sotto ogni punto di vista. Per fortuna in Germania sempre piu gente preferisce la qualita e un allevamento etico della carne.
Ovvio che anche nei ristorani il allevamento della carne non sia nulla di cje(con ogni probabilita), ma nelle catene Burger e molto peggio per via dei prezzi di vendita richiesti.

Chi ha visto una volta un trasporto di pollo nei Stati Uniti francamente non puo pensare in altro modo. E una cosa allucinante. Gabbie su cammioni senza alcun tipo di coperture che trasportono galline sotto il sole del South Carolina a 40 gradi sui Highway e Interstate. Se ci stai dietro o sorpassi vedi galline morte e senti una puzza spaventosa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Settembre 2018)

A Milano il mio preferito è Ribs and Beer in zona Lambrate, dove fanno ribs buonissime e danno anche le partite su Dazn. Prezzi un po' più elevati della media ma ne vale la pena imo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma vuoi mettere sullo stesso livello qualitativo Apple e Starbucks??
> 
> Ma dai...



Il concetto è lo stesso..la critica astiosa e immotivata..se uno non vuole andare da Starbucks non ci va, finne..non è che serve farne una questione politica o sociale..


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è carne di alta qualità dai..buona si ma allora ti farei mangiare un hamburger alla grigleria sotto casa. Roba pazzesca.
> Old wild west (che ripeto mi piace) non è paragonabile ad un buon ristorante specifico di carne.



Vieni a provare allora. Si spende, certo, ma si mangia molto bene. Ho mangiato anch'io hamburgers di una schifezza cosmica (mc e altri), e questi sono di un'altro universo, ti credo se dici di aver mangiato direttamente nel pattume. Io ti ho detto qui da noi, magari è un caso particolare, un'isola felice, che ne so. Mi è capitato di mangiare carne peggiore in alcuni ristoranti, certo, facendo le dovute proporzioni qualità versus prezzo. Chiaro che se mi prendi la trattoria "università della carne", allora loro certo non competono, qualitativamente parlando.

Quello che mi sento di affermare è che in generale, salvo eccezioni come ho appena citato, la qualità di questi posti è diventata infima, tanti anni fa (ma tanti) a Firenze c'erano diversi fast-food dove mangiarsi hamburgers ottimi, adesso c'è solo questo a livello di "catena commerciale".


----------



## de sica (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vieni a provare allora. Si spende, certo, ma si mangia molto bene. Ho mangiato anch'io hamburgers di una schifezza cosmica (mc e altri), e questi sono di un'altro universo, ti credo se dici di aver mangiato direttamente nel pattume. Io ti ho detto qui da noi, magari è un caso particolare, un'isola felice, che ne so. Mi è capitato di mangiare carne peggiore in alcuni ristoranti, certo, facendo le dovute proporzioni qualità versus prezzo. Chiaro che se mi prendi la trattoria "università della carne", allora loro certo non competono, qualitativamente parlando.
> 
> Quello che mi sento di affermare è che in generale, salvo eccezioni come ho appena citato, la qualità di questi posti è diventata infima, tanti anni fa (ma tanti) a Firenze c'erano diversi fast-food dove mangiarsi hamburgers ottimi, adesso c'è solo questo a livello di "catena commerciale".



Ma non è meglio una bella fiorentina a Firenze?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma non è meglio una bella fiorentina a Firenze?



La Fiorentina si può ormai mangiare ovunque, la vendono pure al supermercato, ma penso che tra spendere 60-80 euro al ristorante e spenderne 15-20 al fast food ce ne passa...

Sul discorso Hamburger: in giro adesso stanno spopolando le burgherie che fanno cosiddetti Hamburger gourmet, che hanno standard elevati di qualità dei prodotti e costi molto maggiori (dai 10 ai 15€ per panino, ma ci sono almeno due etti di carne)..chi è andato mi dice siano buoni (io non lo so non mangio carne) e che la qualità si sente eccome..meglio di molti ristoranti


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma non è meglio una bella fiorentina a Firenze?



Io sono di Firenze, e sono carnivoro "abbestia". Ogni tanto (spesso) ci facciamo la bistecca in famiglia, la mitica fiorentina con l'osso, cotta sulla brace. E' l'unico sistema per mangiarsela veramente con tutti i dogmi, e con il giusto grado di cottura. Ed a volte non sempre viene perfetta, perché è determinante la qualità iniziale, non puoi "guardarci dentro" quando la scegli. Non è facile mangiarsi la bistecca in un qualsiasi ristorante casuale, quelli buoni ovviamente ti chiedono cifre importanti. Per me, o è veramente buona oppure preferisco la classica braciolina fatta in 2 minuti, oh, sempre di gusti personali stiamo parlando. Onestamente non ordino mai la carne quando vado fuori a mangiare, proprio per questo motivo. Giusto l'altro giorno ero all'anniversario di matrimonio di mia zia, ci hanno portato un tagliere con salsicce e delle fette di bistecca (la famosa "tagliata"): per certi versi preferivo un bell'hamburger fatto bene.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Starbucks arriva in Italia, con il primo negozio a Milano. Grandi code nel giorno d'apertura. Diego Fusaro commenta la notizia.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Se non sbaglio è il quarto tentativo di Starbucks in Italia, il primo a Milano. Dopo i passati fallimenti vedremo se questa volta sfonderanno anche nel Belpaese.

Personalmente non capisco proprio come si possa preferire quella sottospecie di sciacquone ad un buon espresso di una qualunque caffetteria italiana. Ma son gusti personali per carità.

Quando sono all'estero da Starbucks ci vado anche, perchè alternative migliori sono poche talvolta, ma in Italia non ci andrei manco mi ci portassero di peso!


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono di Firenze, e sono carnivoro "abbestia". Ogni tanto (spesso) ci facciamo la bistecca in famiglia, la mitica fiorentina con l'osso, cotta sulla brace. E' l'unico sistema per mangiarsela veramente con tutti i dogmi, e con il giusto grado di cottura. Ed a volte non sempre viene perfetta, perché è determinante la qualità iniziale, non puoi "guardarci dentro" quando la scegli. Non è facile mangiarsi la bistecca in un qualsiasi ristorante casuale, quelli buoni ovviamente ti chiedono cifre importanti. Per me, o è veramente buona oppure preferisco la classica braciolina fatta in 2 minuti, oh, sempre di gusti personali stiamo parlando. Onestamente non ordino mai la carne quando vado fuori a mangiare, proprio per questo motivo. Giusto l'altro giorno ero all'anniversario di matrimonio di mia zia, ci hanno portato un tagliere con salsicce e delle fette di bistecca (la famosa "tagliata"): per certi versi preferivo un bell'hamburger fatto bene.



Siamo concittadini allora, non lo sapevo, anche se io non vivo più a Firenze da tanti anni ormai (ma appena posso ritorno volentieri ).

Una componente fondamentale della fiorentina è la frollatura, oltre ovviamente alla qualità (la mucca chianina è ben diversa dalla scottona per esempio), e questa è un arte che solo i bravi macellai sanno curare, un po' come quando si parla di vino...

Per questo c'è molta differenza tra i ristoranti locali di qualità e un old wild west per citarne uno. Basta mangiarci e fare il raffronto per capire subito la differenza che è proprio oggettiva.

Conosco e frequento alcuni ristoranti toscani da tanti anni espressamente per mangiare la bistecca, alla fine col vino arrivi anche a spendere 60-70 euro ma per bistecche di chianina da 1,5 kg frollate e cotte perfettamente, che si sciolgono in bocca da quanto sono tenere.

Lo stesso discorso, tornando on topic, si applica al caffè. Quello di buona torrefazione (a Firenze ce ne sono tantissimi) è ben diverso da quello industriale di tante caffetterie per non parlare di Starbucks.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Siamo concittadini allora, non lo sapevo, anche se io non vivo più a Firenze da tanti anni ormai (ma appena posso ritorno volentieri ).
> 
> Una componente fondamentale della fiorentina è la frollatura, oltre ovviamente alla qualità (la mucca chianina è ben diversa dalla scottona per esempio), e questa è un arte che solo i bravi macellai sanno curare, un po' come quando si parla di vino...
> 
> ...



Piacere, concittadino  Ma certo, la chianina, ne avevo giusto parlato pochi post fa. Eh, la tenerezza è fondamentale, figurati, proprio per questo tendo a mangiarla solo ed esclusivamente in famiglia, con chi se ne intende veramente e la sa fare a regola d'arte


----------



## de sica (13 Settembre 2018)

Poi mi darete due dritte, visto che a breve andrò a vivere a Firenze


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si vivo a Milano.
> Ovviamente ne hanno chiusi tanti perché ne avevano aperti troppi senza un criterio. Qualche anno fa tra porta genova e san babila c’erano: uno in viale paniano sopra blockbuster, uno in piazza 24 maggio (c’è ancora), uno in conca del naviglio angolo de amicis dove ora c’è cioccolati italiani, uno in via torino di fianco ex fnac, uno piazza duomo (c’è ancora), uno in galleria (adesso spostato poco fuori la galleria, uno in corso Europa (c’è ancora). 7 mcdonalds in un 2km e poco più, capisci bene che era ridicolo per vari motivi. Ora hanno aperto quello enorme di carrobbio(sempre pieno), sono rimasti 24 maggio, duomo, dietro galleria, e san babila/corso europa che non è vero che ha chiuso. Quindi ce ne sono 5 in zona centrale. In buenos aires erano 3 e ora ce ne sta almeno 1. Io limvedo sempre pieni ogni volta che passa. Non credo passerà mai di moda.
> In più il tuo discorso è il tipico di chi non vuole capire la semplicità di poter scegliere varie opzioni. Ma poi chi denigra le nostre eccellenze per mcdonalds. Ma siete seri quando dite ste cose?
> Dio mio mel 2018....mah



Ma nel 2018 cosa? Ma non ti rendi conto neppure di quanto sei/siete indirizzati nelle scelte? Lasciamo perdere, non c'è dialogo se non metti in dubbio neppure la capacità critica dell'uomo contemporaneo bombardato da mattina a sera da messaggi subliminali.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina si può ormai mangiare ovunque, la vendono pure al supermercato, ma penso che tra spendere 60-80 euro al ristorante e spenderne 15-20 al fast food ce ne passa...
> 
> Sul discorso Hamburger: in giro adesso stanno spopolando le burgherie che fanno cosiddetti Hamburger gourmet, che hanno standard elevati di qualità dei prodotti e costi molto maggiori (dai 10 ai 15€ per panino, ma ci sono almeno due etti di carne)..chi è andato mi dice siano buoni (io non lo so non mangio carne) e che la qualità si sente eccome..meglio di molti ristoranti



La qualità rispetto ad un normale fast food è esagerata, si parla di un altro pianeta.
Già per me tra Mc Donalds (suola di scarpa) e Burgher King c'è una sostanziale differenza, che diventa ancora maggiore se paragonata alle hamburgherie.
Il prezzo poi non è così differente, credo che da Mc Donalds e Burgher King si spenda mediamente intorno ai 7-8 euro, mentre dove vado a mangiare io vicino a Loreto (Willy's Burgher) spendo circa 10 euro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma nel 2018 cosa? Ma non ti rendi conto neppure di quanto sei/siete indirizzati nelle scelte? Lasciamo perdere, non c'è dialogo se non metti in dubbio neppure la capacità critica dell'uomo contemporaneo bombardato da mattina a sera da messaggi subliminali.



Io invece fatico a capire come si possono mettere sullo stesso piano McD o BK con i ristoranti in genere..a parte offrire prodotti assolutamente diversi, la verità è che se uno va al Fast food lo fa per il costo basso (porti fuori i bimbi con 20 euro tipo..) e per la comodità di una mangiata veloce..che nulla ha a che spartire con l'andare a cena fuori in ristorante..
Come paragonare la pizza in pizzeria con quella dello spizzico..

Sulla qualità sicuramente siamo scadenti..ma perché scusate, i "menù turistici" che vedo ormai ovunque offerti da bar e ristoranti, dove con 12 euro ti danno primo+secondo+acqua+dolce o caffé, sono credibili? cioè davvero lì uno pensa gli arrivi roba di qualità?

Un piatto di pasta serio non può costare meno di 8 euro, se costa meno sicuro è fatto con robaccia


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La qualità rispetto ad un normale fast food è esagerata, si parla di un altro pianeta.
> Già per me tra Mc Donalds (suola di scarpa) e Burgher King c'è una sostanziale differenza, che diventa ancora maggiore se paragonata alle hamburgherie.
> Il prezzo poi non è così differente, credo che da Mc Donalds e Burgher King si spenda mediamente intorno ai 7-8 euro, mentre dove vado a mangiare io vicino a Loreto (Willy's Burgher) spendo circa 10 euro.



Si si ma infatti vedo che prendono piede..in effetti di per se l'hamburger è un prodotto valido per chi li mangia eh..basta farli bene


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A Milano il mio preferito è Ribs and Beer in zona Lambrate, dove fanno ribs buonissime e danno anche le partite su Dazn. Prezzi un po' più elevati della media ma ne vale la pena imo.



Ci sono stato per la serata del ringraziamento 2 anni fa
All you can eat di tacchino con i classici condimenti 
Davvero ottimo


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vieni a provare allora. Si spende, certo, ma si mangia molto bene. Ho mangiato anch'io hamburgers di una schifezza cosmica (mc e altri), e questi sono di un'altro universo, ti credo se dici di aver mangiato direttamente nel pattume. Io ti ho detto qui da noi, magari è un caso particolare, un'isola felice, che ne so. Mi è capitato di mangiare carne peggiore in alcuni ristoranti, certo, facendo le dovute proporzioni qualità versus prezzo. Chiaro che se mi prendi la trattoria "università della carne", allora loro certo non competono, qualitativamente parlando.
> 
> Quello che mi sento di affermare è che in generale, salvo eccezioni come ho appena citato, la qualità di questi posti è diventata infima, tanti anni fa (ma tanti) a Firenze c'erano diversi fast-food dove mangiarsi hamburgers ottimi, adesso c'è solo questo a livello di "catena commerciale".



Ovviamente parlo in base alle mie esperienze.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina si può ormai mangiare ovunque, la vendono pure al supermercato, ma penso che tra spendere 60-80 euro al ristorante e spenderne 15-20 al fast food ce ne passa...
> 
> Sul discorso Hamburger: in giro adesso stanno spopolando le burgherie che fanno cosiddetti Hamburger gourmet, che hanno standard elevati di qualità dei prodotti e costi molto maggiori (dai 10 ai 15€ per panino, ma ci sono almeno due etti di carne)..chi è andato mi dice siano buoni (io non lo so non mangio carne) e che la qualità si sente eccome..meglio di molti ristoranti



Milano ne è piena.
Sono stato da ham , burger wave e altri. Circa 10 euro a panino ma sono una delizia.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio è il quarto tentativo di Starbucks in Italia, il primo a Milano. Dopo i passati fallimenti vedremo se questa volta sfonderanno anche nel Belpaese.
> 
> Personalmente non capisco proprio come si possa preferire quella sottospecie di sciacquone ad un buon espresso di una qualunque caffetteria italiana. Ma son gusti personali per carità.
> 
> Quando sono all'estero da Starbucks ci vado anche, perchè alternative migliori sono poche talvolta, ma in Italia non ci andrei manco mi ci portassero di peso!


Starbucks non è stato aperto mai in Italia perché il proprietario non ha mai voluto. Non c’è stato mai un tentativo.
Poi questo qui ha solo il nome starbucks ma è un grande bar di lusso.
Comunque come dici tu sono gusti, a me piacciono i loro prodotti e se a Milano ne aprono uno “vero” ci andrò spesso


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma nel 2018 cosa? Ma non ti rendi conto neppure di quanto sei/siete indirizzati nelle scelte? Lasciamo perdere, non c'è dialogo se non metti in dubbio neppure la capacità critica dell'uomo contemporaneo bombardato da mattina a sera da messaggi subliminali.



Si ok messaggi subliminali e bombardamento..ma per cortesia, ci manca solo la kasta e vai coi soliti cliché


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Starbucks non è stato aperto mai in Italia perché il proprietario non ha mai voluto. Non c’è stato mai un tentativo.
> Poi questo qui ha solo il nome starbucks ma è un grande bar di lusso.
> Comunque come dici tu sono gusti, a me piacciono i loro prodotti e se a Milano ne aprono uno “vero” ci andrò spesso



Ricordavo di tentativi tanti anni fa a Roma.
Ho letto che adatteranno ai nostri gusti il loro concept, un giro ce lo farò sicuramente per curiosità.

Ma resta il fatto che se offrono lo sciacquone stile USA, non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere preferito al nostro caffè. Ma son gusti per carità.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ricordavo di tentativi tanti anni fa a Roma.
> Ho letto che adatteranno ai nostri gusti il loro concept, un giro ce lo farò sicuramente per curiosità.
> 
> Ma resta il fatto che se offrono lo sciacquone stile USA, non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere preferito al nostro caffè. Ma son gusti per carità.



Te lo spiego. Perché magari uno pur amando il caffè italiano, può provare altre cose e possono pure piacergli. Il caffè si fa in vari modi nel mondo e non vedo cosi ci sia di male a bere anche altri tipi di caffè. Io adoro il caffè in tutte le sue forme, pensa che adoro anche il caffè greco/turco. Quando sono stato ad istanbul, ho comprato l’iznik (caffettiera turca) elettrico per farmelo a casa, e compro il loro caffè di qualità su amazon. Mi spieghi dove sta la sorpesa o la cosa sbagliata?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ricordavo di tentativi tanti anni fa a Roma.
> Ho letto che *adatteranno ai nostri gusti il loro concept*, un giro ce lo farò sicuramente per curiosità.
> 
> Ma resta il fatto che se offrono lo sciacquone stile USA, non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere preferito al nostro caffè. Ma son gusti per carità.



Questo è un punto che onestamente faccio fatica a comprendere, detto senza polemiche e senza riavviare la discussione già ampiamente postata. Se aprono un locale stile bar, con caffetteria, dolci e quant'altro in un approssimativo stile italiano per venirci incontro, con l'aggiunta magari del beverone stile americano, dove ci si siede e c'è il wifi ... dove sta questo famoso concept, solo nell'insegna? Mi sembra paragonabile all'apertura di un punto ristoro in un aereoporto. Faccio davvero una fatica cane a comprendere l'enfasi della notizia, con code kilometriche annesse, e tutti gli strascichi filosofici (che anch'io ho alimentato, certo). Poi lasciamo stare che uno ci va o non ci va per gusti personali o pura curiosità, ci mancherebbe. Giusto per dire che la "leva" su cui queste catene commerciali fanno forza è in realtà presente solo nelle nostre menti, loro sanno solo come stimolarla opportunamente. Sto pensando a voce alta, eh.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo è un punto che onestamente faccio fatica a comprendere, detto senza polemiche e senza riavviare la discussione già ampiamente postata. Se aprono un locale stile bar, con caffetteria, dolci e quant'altro in un approssimativo stile italiano per venirci incontro, con l'aggiunta magari del beverone stile americano, dove ci si siede e c'è il wifi ... dove sta questo famoso concept, solo nell'insegna? Mi sembra paragonabile all'apertura di un punto ristoro in un aereoporto. Faccio davvero una fatica cane a comprendere l'enfasi della notizia, con code kilometriche annesse, e tutti gli strascichi filosofici (che anch'io ho alimentato, certo). Poi lasciamo stare che uno ci va o non ci va per gusti personali o pura curiosità, ci mancherebbe. Giusto per dire che la "leva" su cui queste catene commerciali fanno forza è in realtà presente solo nelle nostre menti, loro sanno solo come stimolarla opportunamente. Sto pensando a voce alta, eh.



Gabri qui sono pienamente d’accordo con te. Infatti sta cosa la trovo una porcata.
Ti dico che non c’è nessun beverone Americano. È solo un grande bar di lusso con il nome starbucks


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Te lo spiego. Perché magari uno pur amando il caffè italiano, può provare altre cose e possono pure piacergli. Il caffè si fa in vari modi nel mondo e non vedo cosi ci sia di male a bere anche altri tipi di caffè. Io adoro il caffè in tutte le sue forme, pensa che adoro anche il caffè greco/turco. Quando sono stato ad istanbul, ho comprato l’iznik (caffettiera turca) elettrico per farmelo a casa, e compro il loro caffè di qualità su amazon. Mi spieghi dove sta la sorpesa o la cosa sbagliata?



Niente di sbagliato, son gusti. Anche io sono un addictied del caffè e lo provo in tutte le tipologie, inclusa la turca che adoro tra l'altro, e ce ne sono alcune che sono anche migliori della italiana per esempio il caffè etiope, ma quella americana francamente no. Ma son gusti.
Starbucks (nella sua forma tradizionale che ho provato io, se a Milano è una specie di boutique è un altro discorso) ha un bel ambiente, la wifi, dolci anche discreti, ma il caffè è uno sciacquone dal sapore pessimo, a maggior ragione per chi ama il caffè. Per questo non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere preferito ad un caffè italiano.
Il fatto che non lo capisca non significa che non lo tolleri però eh, ci mancherebbe. Magari c'è chi invece ama il caffè americano e non l'espresso e Starbucks potrebbe avere successo proprio per questo.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gabri qui sono pienamente d’accordo con te. Infatti sta cosa la trovo una porcata.
> Ti dico che non c’è nessun beverone Americano. È solo un grande bar di lusso con il nome starbucks



Devo dire che ora son curioso e ci andrò.
Se è come dici tu temo però che sia una delusione anche per gli amanti di Starbucks.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Niente di sbagliato, son gusti. Anche io sono un addictied del caffè e lo provo in tutte le tipologie, inclusa la turca che adoro tra l'altro, e ce ne sono alcune che sono anche migliori della italiana per esempio il caffè etiope, ma quella americana francamente no. Ma son gusti.
> Starbucks (nella sua forma tradizionale che ho provato io, se a Milano è una specie di boutique è un altro discorso) ha un bel ambiente, la wifi, dolci anche discreti, ma il caffè è uno sciacquone dal sapore pessimo, a maggior ragione per chi ama il caffè. Per questo non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere preferito ad un caffè italiano.
> Il fatto che non lo capisca non significa che non lo tolleri però eh, ci mancherebbe. Magari c'è chi invece ama il caffè americano e non l'espresso e Starbucks potrebbe avere successo proprio per questo.



Il problema è che tu parli di preferire, io parlo di alternativa, di poter scegliere tra 2 cose diverse fatte dello stesso materiale ( caffè). 
Per dire che me se io mangio una bistecca di solito, ma dse una volta voglio lo spezzatino? 
È solo una questione di scelta e gusti.
Il mio dolce preferito è il cannolo con la ricotta ma non mangio sempre solo questo, mi piacciono molto anche tanti altri dolci.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gabri qui sono pienamente d’accordo con te. Infatti sta cosa la trovo una porcata.
> Ti dico che non c’è nessun beverone Americano. È solo un grande bar di lusso con il nome starbucks



Ok. Da qui i miei dubbi. E niente, andrebbe visto per giudicare a questo punto.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tu parli di preferire, io parlo di alternativa, di poter scegliere tra 2 cose diverse fatte dello stesso materiale ( caffè).
> Per dire che me se io mangio una bistecca di solito, ma dse una volta voglio lo spezzatino?
> È solo una questione di scelta e gusti.
> Il mio dolce preferito è il cannolo con la ricotta ma non mangio sempre solo questo, mi piacciono molto anche tanti altri dolci.



E' un discorso abbastanza ampio codesto. In fin dei conti viviamo nell'epoca della globalizzazione e dobbiamo convivere con gli enormi e in gran parte irreparabili disastri che sta causando, purtroppo anche culturali.

Dagli Stati Uniti abbiamo importato gran parte delle peggiori abitudini alimentari di un popolo che combatte disperatamente con l'obesità e le disfunzioni alimentari, dove il sapore e la qualità sono da anni diventati accessori del consumo, ci manca solo Starbucks per rovinarci le ancora eccellenti abitudini che abbiamo col caffè... per cui anche per coerenza è giustissimo avere anche noi italiani il nostro Starbucks. 

Scusami ho ampliato troppo il discorso e forse con un tono polemico che non mi piace, ma io questa importazione culturale massiva sinceramente non la tollero.
Ma forse prima di tutto è bene che ci vada e che poi giudichi di persona, forse ho dei preconcetti che non è giusto avere.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma nel 2018 cosa? Ma non ti rendi conto neppure di quanto sei/siete indirizzati nelle scelte? Lasciamo perdere, non c'è dialogo se non metti in dubbio neppure la capacità critica dell'uomo contemporaneo bombardato da mattina a sera da messaggi subliminali.


Secondo me si sottovaluta il potere della pubblicità di oggi (se mai c'era una cara vecchia pubblicità di ieri). 
La pubblicità può essere vista come un aumento dell offerta, un proporre la varietà...oppure come un forzarti a fare quello che vuole la pubblicità. È caratteristica della mente umana quella di farci convincere a fare qualcosa. 

Io ancora non mi spiego perché mai, all apertura di una caffetteria americana, dovrei mettermi in fila. 
Non mi spiego perché una quantità imbarazzante di persone si trovino quotidianamente a guadare Jovanotti su Instagram che si allaccia le scarpe. 
Perché il 99% delle persone usa lo smartphone per chiamare, medssaggiare e cercare qualcosa su Google, ma "con Android mi trovo male, ho bisogno dell iPhone e ho pure bisogno di comprarlo ogni 1-2 anni" (salti di prezzo da 300 a 1000 euro). 

Poi credo che alcuni "singoli" trovino tutto ciò assurdo, ma solo perché hanno poca abitudine ad entrare nei panni degli altri. In mio amico è totalmente libero da social network (anche Facebook), bisogno di "indossare mutande con il nome di un tizio sopra" e per questo crede non ci sia alcun problema odierno. Ma è solo perché è uno che vive totalmente nel suo mondo! Il problema di cosa succede attorno a lui non se l'è mai posto


----------



## Lambro (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sottovaluta il potere della pubblicità di oggi (se mai c'era una cara vecchia pubblicità di ieri).
> La pubblicità può essere vista come un aumento dell offerta, un proporre la varietà...oppure come un forzarti a fare quello che vuole la pubblicità. È caratteristica della mente umana quella di farci convincere a fare qualcosa.
> 
> Io ancora non mi spiego perché mai, all apertura di una caffetteria americana, dovrei mettermi in fila.
> ...



Credo che chiunque dica con troppo autoreferenzialismo "Se non voglio andarci non ci vado, dov'è il problema" sbagli a vedere le cose in modo troppo limitato.
La pubblicità è pagata fior di quattrini da sempre, da sempre i pubblicitari sono delle star (Don Draper  ), da sempre qualsiasi azienda di un certo rilievo punta milioni di euro ogni anno sulla pubblicità.
Eppure c'è sempre qualcuno che si ostina a dire che alla fin fine esiste il libero arbitrio 

Perchè ci sono le code all'apertura di uno Starbucks, perchè la gente si accampa fuori dalla Apple per comprare un cellulare da mille euro quando solo 3 anni prima ne avevano spesi 950 per il modello precedente, perchè Mcdonalds è pieno nonostante le schifezze che vende?
pubblicità votata a rendere il marchio irrinunciabile, uno status symbol per il caffè, uno per i bambini (a modo loro ovviamente, ma l'amichetto ha fatto il comply al mcdonalds anch'io papà!!!) e uno per chi si sente importante ad avere in mano l'ultimo iphone.
Io personalmente me ne frego, c'ho pochi soldi, ma una volta stavo decisamente meglio e ho vissuto l'epoca dei paninari (poi rinnegati dalla mia rokkettaraggine inside) a suon di 100mila lire per ogni capo fino alle 600 per lo schott (ancora custodito gelosamente, che giubbotto quello..).
Alla fin fine è quella la differenza, c'hai il grano e ti puoi permettere di viaggiare con la mente e col portafogli, non ce l'hai e ti accontenti di quel che passa in convento.
Io ho la fidanzata a Milano, a Poasco, ma mi terrò ampiamente lontano da Starbucks, non fosse mai che il Frappuccino+arietta sul pancino mi manda sicuro in brodaglia in cesso


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ok. Da qui i miei dubbi. E niente, andrebbe visto per giudicare a questo punto.



Esattamente. Voglio solo vederlo per fare questa esperienza.
Oggi verso le 5 comunque altri 50 minuti di fila...sinceramente cosi mi passa la voglia


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un discorso abbastanza ampio codesto. In fin dei conti viviamo nell'epoca della globalizzazione e dobbiamo convivere con gli enormi e in gran parte irreparabili disastri che sta causando, purtroppo anche culturali.
> 
> Dagli Stati Uniti abbiamo importato gran parte delle peggiori abitudini alimentari di un popolo che combatte disperatamente con l'obesità e le disfunzioni alimentari, dove il sapore e la qualità sono da anni diventati accessori del consumo, ci manca solo Starbucks per rovinarci le ancora eccellenti abitudini che abbiamo col caffè... per cui anche per coerenza è giustissimo avere anche noi italiani il nostro Starbucks.
> 
> ...



Ognuno ha le proprie idee ci mancherebbe.
Io non la vedo così tragica la globalizzazione. Tutto sta nella propria testa e nel proprio equilibrio. Una catena americana non inficia assolutamente le nostre abitudini e tradizioni. Fidati...
Sul fattore obesità e problemi alimentari, io sono stato obeso e ci sono diventato con un grande prodotto italiano: la nutella, tra le altre cose. Poi ho perso 45 kg in 8 mesi e ora ho messo su massa muscolare (anche se sporca). Ora so mangiare. Non è certo starbucks o mcdonalds che mi farà ingrassare una volta og i tanto


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sottovaluta il potere della pubblicità di oggi (se mai c'era una cara vecchia pubblicità di ieri).
> La pubblicità può essere vista come un aumento dell offerta, un proporre la varietà...oppure come un forzarti a fare quello che vuole la pubblicità. È caratteristica della mente umana quella di farci convincere a fare qualcosa.
> 
> Io ancora non mi spiego perché mai, all apertura di una caffetteria americana, dovrei mettermi in fila.
> ...





Lambro ha scritto:


> Credo che chiunque dica con troppo autoreferenzialismo "Se non voglio andarci non ci vado, dov'è il problema" sbagli a vedere le cose in modo troppo limitato.
> La pubblicità è pagata fior di quattrini da sempre, da sempre i pubblicitari sono delle star (Don Draper  ), da sempre qualsiasi azienda di un certo rilievo punta milioni di euro ogni anno sulla pubblicità.
> Eppure c'è sempre qualcuno che si ostina a dire che alla fin fine esiste il libero arbitrio
> 
> ...



Già. Bene o male, viviamo immersi in un mondo completamente saturo di stimoli esterni, e ne siamo condizionati, chi più, chi meno. L'amico che se ne frega delle mutande con il nome di X è abbastanza immune. Per scelta o per altro. Potrebbe andarsene in giro nudo, se non altro ha il condizionamento della decenza. Altri invece sono totalmente votati a seguire questi stimoli (e secondo me ci rientrano quelli che fanno le code allo starbuccse, o altri posti, io non demonizzo assolutamente starbuccse in sé). Infatti il thread era partito proprio con queste considerazioni. Gli amici che hanno postato e dicono che è piacevole degustare altri tipi di caffè fanno bene ad andare in questi posti, ci mancherebbe. Lo fanno coscientemente e con un minimo di criterio. Niente da dire. Quello che salta agli occhi però è una facilità fin troppo estrema con la quale segmenti di popolazione vengono sistematicamente dirottati dalla grande distribuzione con tecniche psicologico-pubblicitarie. Prima ovviamente non succedeva, è arrivato il progresso e il fenomeno risulta fin troppo evidente. Creano bisogni, ma sono veri? Che vi devo dire, forse è fin troppo naturale. Nel passato probabilmente il tenore di vita non ci permetteva di soddisfare certi istinti e si badava più al sodo, i ragazzi di 20 anni andavano a lavorare e mezza paga la devolvevano in casa o la mettevano da parte per il matrimonio. Adesso invece a 30 anni sei ancora studente fuori corso e comunque qualcosa ti arriva dai genitori, l'iphone te lo puoi comprare. Stiamo meglio quindi? Boh. Non credo che ci sia una risposta che mette d'accordo tutti. Che le nostre azioni poi siano, generalizzando all'estremo, interamente e veramente frutto delle necessità più nascoste della nostra anima e non della pubblicità accattivante o del trend social-figo, è una cosa che vedo difficile da dimostrare.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Credo che chiunque dica con troppo autoreferenzialismo "Se non voglio andarci non ci vado, dov'è il problema" sbagli a vedere le cose in modo troppo limitato.
> La pubblicità è pagata fior di quattrini da sempre, da sempre i pubblicitari sono delle star (Don Draper  ), da sempre qualsiasi azienda di un certo rilievo punta milioni di euro ogni anno sulla pubblicità.
> Eppure c'è sempre qualcuno che si ostina a dire che alla fin fine esiste il libero arbitrio
> 
> ...



Ma i pecoroni per me nemmeno esistono. Per me la pubblicità non vale nulla, niente e nessuno mi obbligherà a fare o non fare una cosa.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Voglio solo vederlo per fare questa esperienza.
> Oggi verso le 5 comunque altri 50 minuti di fila...sinceramente cosi mi passa la voglia



ahahah ... per il caffé, dopo, fatti dare la ricetta, no? così te lo puoi fare a casa e risolvi per sempre, starbuccse o meno


----------



## Lambro (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma i pecoroni per me nemmeno esistono. Per me la pubblicità non vale nulla, niente e nessuno mi obbligherà a fare o non fare una cosa.



E' quello che credi, soprattutto la parola OBBLIGO, per te ha un senso di imposizione negativa, per il pubblicitario è un giochetto farti comprare senza farti avvertire quella sensazione ma ben altre.
Se Starbucks si fosse chiamato Da Pinuccio non ci saresti mai entrato e se per caso l'avessi fatto, lo avresti bollato come brodaglia inbevibile. 
Ho sentito tante persone giudicare il cibo a seconda di fattori completamente differenti dalle papille gustative, condizionate in modo evidentissimo da tanti fattori, ad esempio.


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2018)

Btw ha aperto Five Guys a Milano


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Bene o male, viviamo immersi in un mondo completamente saturo di stimoli esterni, e ne siamo condizionati, chi più, chi meno. L'amico che se ne frega delle mutande con il nome di X è abbastanza immune. Per scelta o per altro. Potrebbe andarsene in giro nudo, se non altro ha il condizionamento della decenza. Altri invece sono totalmente votati a seguire questi stimoli (e secondo me ci rientrano quelli che fanno le code allo starbuccse, o altri posti, io non demonizzo assolutamente starbuccse in sé). Infatti il thread era partito proprio con queste considerazioni. Gli amici che hanno postato e dicono che è piacevole degustare altri tipi di caffè fanno bene ad andare in questi posti, ci mancherebbe. Lo fanno coscientemente e con un minimo di criterio. Niente da dire. Quello che salta agli occhi però è una facilità fin troppo estrema con la quale segmenti di popolazione vengono sistematicamente dirottati dalla grande distribuzione con tecniche psicologico-pubblicitarie. Prima ovviamente non succedeva, è arrivato il progresso e il fenomeno risulta fin troppo evidente. *Creano bisogni*, ma sono veri? Che vi devo dire, forse è fin troppo naturale. Nel passato probabilmente il tenore di vita non ci permetteva di soddisfare certi istinti e si badava più al sodo, i ragazzi di 20 anni andavano a lavorare e mezza paga la devolvevano in casa o la mettevano da parte per il matrimonio. Adesso invece a 30 anni sei ancora studente fuori corso e comunque qualcosa ti arriva dai genitori, l'iphone te lo puoi comprare. Stiamo meglio quindi? Boh. Non credo che ci sia una risposta che mette d'accordo tutti. *Che le nostre azioni poi siano, generalizzando all'estremo, interamente e veramente frutto delle necessità più nascoste della nostra anima e non della pubblicità accattivante o del trend social-figo, è una cosa che vedo difficile da dimostrare.*


Qui secondo me si arriva al punto. Non siamo nati per una marea di roba che ci siamo inventati. Siamo ancora gli stessi che provano piacere nei rapporti umani (sesso, amicizie, socialità, provare gratitudine, empatia etc) e nel fare le cose che ci piacciono fare e sappiamo fare (che sia grande o piccolo talento). TUTTO il resto è un gigantesco biblico business artificiale, tanto grande che può riempirti l'intera vita. 
Ha effetto perchè gioca e altera i nostri meccanismi, vedi per esempio la micro-scarica di dopamina che arriva per ogni singolo like su facebook.
Oppure il fare la cosa che fanno tutti per provare appartenenza.
Oppure il vivere di estetica (business abiti, trucco, integratori per palestra, trapianto capelli, automobili, viaggiare per dire "sono stato lì") per alimentare il narcisismo

Chi vive nel mondo della moda, che siano alti o medio-bassi livelli, lo dice apertamente che è tutto un business. E' tutto molto freddo. La moda muove i soldi, da spendere nello stesso o negli altri business.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma i pecoroni per me nemmeno esistono. Per me la pubblicità non vale nulla, niente e nessuno mi obbligherà a fare o non fare una cosa.


Se la pubblicità non valesse nulla, allora perchè ci investono così tanto? Anzi è in aumento, viste tutte le ultime notizie di dati statistici su internet.

Puoi certamente dire che non fa alcun effetto a te, ma che i pecoroni (non in senso offensivo) non esistono non sono d'accordo. E non perchè siamo bravi a dire "la gente è scema, la gente è scema", ma appunto perchè altrimenti non ci sarebbe questa guerra infinita per la pubblicità.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> ahahah ... per il caffé, dopo, fatti dare la ricetta, no? così te lo puoi fare a casa e risolvi per sempre, starbuccse o meno



Tanto a fine settembre vado a budapest con la mia ragazza, uno starbucks lo trovo, uno vero eh...e cosi mi tolgo lo sfizio di uno dei loro prodotti 
La coda non la farò mai per starbucks


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Settembre 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Btw ha aperto Five Guys a Milano


Appena scoperta la sua esistenza XD (catena di ristoranti fast food statunitense che si focalizza sugli hamburger, hot dog e patatine fritte )


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E' quello che credi, soprattutto la parola OBBLIGO, per te ha un senso di imposizione negativa, per il pubblicitario è un giochetto farti comprare senza farti avvertire quella sensazione ma ben altre.
> Se Starbucks si fosse chiamato Da Pinuccio non ci saresti mai entrato e se per caso l'avessi fatto, lo avresti bollato come brodaglia inbevibile.
> Ho sentito tante persone giudicare il cibo a seconda di fattori completamente differenti dalle papille gustative, condizionate in modo evidentissimo da tanti fattori, ad esempio.


Beh si vede che non mi conosci per nulla ovviamente...
Io me ne frego di marchi o roba simile. Per me esiste solo il mio pensiero.
Brodaglia imbevibile non lo potrei mai dire di una cosa che mi piace.
Io a lond vado spesso da costa e caffe nero che come vedi non si chiamano starbucks, io vado dove dico io e dove mi piace.
Tutti nella mia città in sicilia si vestono omologati e usano scarpe hogan..a me fanno ******. Io non sono la massa. E come me ce ne sono tanti


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Qui secondo me si arriva al punto. Non siamo nati per una marea di roba che ci siamo inventati. Siamo ancora gli stessi che provano piacere nei rapporti umani (sesso, amicizie, socialità, provare gratitudine, empatia etc) e nel fare le cose che ci piacciono fare e sappiamo fare (che sia grande o piccolo talento). TUTTO il resto è un gigantesco biblico business artificiale, tanto grande che può riempirti l'intera vita.
> Ha effetto perchè gioca e altera i nostri meccanismi, vedi per esempio la micro-scarica di dopamina che arriva per ogni singolo like su facebook.
> Oppure il fare la cosa che fanno tutti per provare appartenenza.
> Oppure il vivere di estetica (business abiti, trucco, integratori per palestra, trapianto capelli, automobili, viaggiare per dire "sono stato lì") per alimentare il narcisismo
> ...


No alt mi hai frainteso.
Ovviamente a me la pubblicità non fa nessun effetto. Provo tenerezza per chi si fa abbindolare.
I pecoroni non esistono nel senso che io gente cosi non la frequento, mi fanno schifo. Io sono fatto cosi


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Qui secondo me si arriva al punto. Non siamo nati per una marea di roba che ci siamo inventati. Siamo ancora gli stessi che provano piacere nei rapporti umani (sesso, amicizie, socialità, provare gratitudine, empatia etc) e nel fare le cose che ci piacciono fare e sappiamo fare (che sia grande o piccolo talento). TUTTO il resto è un gigantesco biblico business artificiale, tanto grande che può riempirti l'intera vita.
> Ha effetto perchè gioca e altera i nostri meccanismi, vedi per esempio la micro-scarica di dopamina che arriva per ogni singolo like su facebook.
> Oppure il fare la cosa che fanno tutti per provare appartenenza.
> Oppure il vivere di estetica (business abiti, trucco, integratori per palestra, trapianto capelli, automobili, viaggiare per dire "sono stato lì") per alimentare il narcisismo
> ...



Totalmente d'accordo. Ci sono volute 21 paginate di post, ma alla fine ci siamo (quasi) arrivati.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Totalmente d'accordo. Ci sono volute 21 paginate di post, ma alla fine ci siamo (quasi) arrivati.



Sarà che tutto questo è fuori dal mio modo di vivere e pensare..ma io di ste cose me ne frego


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarà che tutto questo è fuori dal mio modo di vivere e pensare..ma io di ste cose me ne frego



Ma certo ... io ritengo positivo però ogni tanto soffermarsi e riflettere su questi aspetti, anche per sapere come la pensano gli altri. Aiuta ad avere una visione più completa delle cose, per quanto "frivolo" possa sembrare. Ad esempio, nel tuo caso, abbiamo appurato (mi sembra) che esistono persone che nutrono interessi per varie tipologie di caffé, senza badare alla moda. Nel mio caso, invece, frequenterò quel luogo perché rappresenta il modo più veloce di far colazione all'estero se non voglio finire in qualche bar equivoco. Poi le generalizzazioni sul modo di pensare della gente ci stanno, sono inevitabili.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo ... io ritengo positivo però ogni tanto soffermarsi e riflettere su questi aspetti, anche per sapere come la pensano gli altri. Aiuta ad avere una visione più completa delle cose, per quanto "frivolo" possa sembrare. Ad esempio, nel tuo caso, abbiamo appurato (mi sembra) che esistono persone che nutrono interessi per varie tipologie di caffé, senza badare alla moda. Nel mio caso, invece, frequenterò quel luogo perché rappresenta il modo più veloce di far colazione all'estero se non voglio finire in qualche bar equivoco. Poi le generalizzazioni sul modo di pensare della gente ci stanno, sono inevitabili.



A volte anche io all’estero ci vado per evitare sorprese o per non perdere tempo.
Io mi soffermo su tante cose credimi..solo che il mio mondo è troppo diverso dal loro. Ad esempio io ho letto tutto dostoevskij e tutto hugo, amo la letteratura classica alla follia e per questa cosa io per loro sono ridicolo dato che l’unica cosa che legge sta gente sono le ******* di chiara ferragni....


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Appena scoperta la sua esistenza XD (catena di ristoranti fast food statunitense che si focalizza sugli hamburger, hot dog e patatine fritte )



Le patatine da Five Guys devo dire che sono molto buone, e te ne danno una valanga.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A volte anche io all’estero ci vado per evitare sorprese o per non perdere tempo.
> Io mi soffermo su tante cose credimi..solo che il mio mondo è troppo diverso dal loro. Ad esempio io ho letto tutto dostoevskij e tutto hugo, amo la letteratura classica alla follia e per questa cosa io per loro sono ridicolo dato che l’unica cosa che legge sta gente sono le ******* di chiara ferragni....



Beh', tutto questo ti fa onore (mai letto Dostojevsky, ahimé) e per me non sei affatto ridicolo rispetto a "loro", semmai il contrario, altrimenti non starei a discutere qui con te, gusti personali a parte. Fregatene e beviti i caffé in tranquillità, magari sfogliando un romanzo di Hugo 

PS
sono andato a vedere su wikipedia chi è Chiara Ferragni ... l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire è che è da b*mbare, il resto me lo sono già dimenticato ... scusa la caduta di stile


----------



## hakaishin (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh', tutto questo ti fa onore (mai letto Dostojevsky, ahimé) e per me non sei affatto ridicolo rispetto a "loro", semmai il contrario, altrimenti non starei a discutere qui con te, gusti personali a parte. Fregatene e beviti i caffé in tranquillità, magari sfogliando un romanzo di Hugo
> 
> PS
> sono andato a vedere su wikipedia chi è Chiara Ferragni ... l'unica cosa che mi viene da dire è che è da b*mbare, il resto me lo sono già dimenticato ...


Ti ringrazio. Diciamo che io dono un uomo di epoca vittoriana  (pensa che io uso tabacco da fiuto e posseggo tabacchiera antiche molto ricercate e ho diversi orologi da taschino)..

Chiara ferragni è bella solo in faccia...vai a vedere i piedi  e il fisico in generale...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio. Diciamo che io dono un uomo di epoca vittoriana  (pensa che io uso tabacco da fiuto e posseggo tabacchiera antiche molto ricercate e ho diversi orologi da taschino)..
> 
> Chiara ferragni è bella solo in faccia...vai a vedere i piedi  e il fisico in generale...



Si, ora che lo dici, comprendo il tuo avatar, e fa piacere che c'è ancora gente con amore per il classico.
Per la CFerragni ... vabbé ... meno male che sono di bocca buona


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No alt mi hai frainteso.
> Ovviamente a me la pubblicità non fa nessun effetto. Provo tenerezza per chi si fa abbindolare.
> I pecoroni non esistono nel senso che io gente cosi non la frequento, mi fanno schifo. Io sono fatto cosi


Ah in quel senso, ok capito 


gabri65 ha scritto:


> Totalmente d'accordo. Ci sono volute 21 paginate di post, ma alla fine ci siamo (quasi) arrivati.


Anzi siamo stati veloci  


Butcher ha scritto:


> Le patatine da Five Guys devo dire che sono molto buone, e te ne danno una valanga.


Questa mi sembra una cosa in più rispetto a Mcdonald (mi pare ti schiaffi una manciata di patate a 2 euro


----------



## hakaishin (14 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si, ora che lo dici, comprendo il tuo avatar, e fa piacere che c'è ancora gente con amore per il classico.
> Per la CFerragni ... vabbé ... meno male che sono di bocca buona



Si il mio avatar rappresenta un gentiluomo che sniffa tabacco 
Oh la ferragni me la bomberei eh ma forse mi fa talmente tanto schifo fome persona che ripudio l’idea...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Settembre 2018)

Triste scorcio di come le nuove generazioni stiano diventando sempre più malleabili e facilmente influenzabili. Apre Starbucks? Tutti come pecore a far la fila per farsi scrivere il nome sul bicchiere e fare la foto per Instagram. Tutti uguali, fatti con lo stampino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh si vede che non mi conosci per nulla ovviamente...
> Io me ne frego di marchi o roba simile. *Per me esiste solo il mio pensiero.*
> Brodaglia imbevibile non lo potrei mai dire di una cosa che mi piace.
> Io a lond vado spesso da costa e caffe nero che come vedi non si chiamano starbucks, *io vado dove dico io e dove mi piace.*
> Tutti nella mia città in sicilia si vestono omologati e usano scarpe hogan..a me fanno ******. Io non sono la massa. E come me ce ne sono tanti



Allora premettendo che non ti conosco quindi non sto giudicando te ma semplicemente queste due affermazioni che ho evidenziato, secondo me fraintendi quello che intende dire [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION].
Il problema della pubblicità non è convincerti a comprare qualcosa..se pensiamo questo mi spiace ma siamo fermi al 1950 signori..la pubblicità vera, potente è quella capace di farti credere di volere TU qualcosa..è lì "trucchetto" maligno con cui ci abbindolano..
Tu dici giustamente io faccio quello che voglio io..ma i nostri "gusti" sono il frutto di quello che siamo e abbiamo vissuto/visto conosciuto..fidati che chi fa pubblicità a certi livelli lavora su dati statistici minuziosi, sa che i soggetti "X" che hanno determinato background se stimolati con l'incentivo "Y" molto probabilmente si comporteranno in un certo modo..sono meccanismi del cervello che loro studiano a fondo..

Perfino il colore di certi loghi è studiato, il carattere in cui sono scritti i messaggi come "Just do It"..

Credimi, dire "su di me la pubblicità non funziona" è un'affermazione tremendamente ingenua..

E credimi che anche il dire "io non seguo le mode" spesso è uno stile di vita a sua volta riconducibile a "una moda"..ovvero l'esatto opposto di chi necessita di omologazione c'è chi necessita di sentire che fa qualcosa "di diverso" (che poi spesso si tramuta a sua volta in una moda, l'esempio top è Apple passata da prodotto di nicchia a moda nr 1 al mondo)


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora premettendo che non ti conosco quindi non sto giudicando te ma semplicemente queste due affermazioni che ho evidenziato, secondo me fraintendi quello che intende dire [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION].
> Il problema della pubblicità non è convincerti a comprare qualcosa..se pensiamo questo mi spiace ma siamo fermi al 1950 signori..la pubblicità vera, potente è quella capace di farti credere di volere TU qualcosa..è lì "trucchetto" maligno con cui ci abbindolano..
> Tu dici giustamente io faccio quello che voglio io..ma i nostri "gusti" sono il frutto di quello che siamo e abbiamo vissuto/visto conosciuto..fidati che chi fa pubblicità a certi livelli lavora su dati statistici minuziosi, sa che i soggetti "X" che hanno determinato background se stimolati con l'incentivo "Y" molto probabilmente si comporteranno in un certo modo..sono meccanismi del cervello che loro studiano a fondo..
> 
> ...



Bene anche quest'altro punto, che mi sembra vada d'accordo con quanto scrivevo qualche post sopra. E come si ottiene questo effetto?

1) La velocità. Siamo sottoposti a ritmi sempre più pressanti, e non abbiamo più tempo a disposizione per riflettere. Velocità in tutto, velocità di esecuzione, velocità nel lavoro, velocità di pensiero. Dovendo sottostare a una corsa continua contro il tempo, non abbiamo più la lucidità per fermarci un attimo ed analizzare, fare un minimo di introspezione. Quanti di noi possono rilassarsi comodamente in poltrona e semplicemente pensare in modo totalmente sereno? Il poco tempo a disposizione porta inevitabilmente a pressappochismo e scelte affrettate e non interamente ponderate.
2) Il progressivo abbassamento culturale. Detta meglio, ci stiamo riinstupidendo (con tutto il rispetto e presenti esclusi). Questo è da attribuire ai media e un sistema votato alla performance estrema. Da una parte, la scuola ha perso quella capacità di trasmettere la vera cultura, si limita a un bagaglio oppressivo ed arruffato di nozioni. Io lo vedo nel mio lavoro, le nuove generazioni sanno tantissime cose, ma superficiali, e mancano spesso il nocciolo del problema. Ad esempio, magari ti sanno dire esattamente le date delle battaglie di Napoleone, ma non sanno i motivi del perché si è arrivati a quel momento storico. Dall'altra parte, i media e il sistema in generale ci abitua ad un diffuso background di mentalità molto lontana da un sobrio benessere. Ditemi quante notizie dette al telegiornale ritenete intelligenti e culturalmente gratificanti. I programmi sono diventati contenitori di personaggi che dicono cose agghiaccianti. Questi personaggi un tempo venivano presi a pedate nel c*lo, adesso fanno tendenza.

Ovviamente generalizzo e chiedo venia se urto qualcuno, ma credo che la direzione sia questa, e purtroppo con intensità in allarmante aumento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bene anche quest'altro punto, che mi sembra vada d'accordo con quanto scrivevo qualche post sopra. E come si ottiene questo effetto?
> 
> 1) La velocità. Siamo sottoposti a ritmi sempre più pressanti, e non abbiamo più tempo a disposizione per riflettere. Velocità in tutto, velocità di esecuzione, velocità nel lavoro, velocità di pensiero. Dovendo sottostare a una corsa continua contro il tempo, non abbiamo più la lucidità per fermarci un attimo ed analizzare, fare un minimo di introspezione. Quanti di noi possono rilassarsi comodamente in poltrona e semplicemente pensare in modo totalmente sereno? Il poco tempo a disposizione porta inevitabilmente a pressappochismo e scelte affrettate e non interamente ponderate.
> 2) Il progressivo abbassamento culturale. Detta meglio, ci stiamo riinstupidendo (con tutto il rispetto e presenti esclusi). Questo è da attribuire ai media e un sistema votato alla performance estrema. Da una parte, la scuola ha perso quella capacità di trasmettere la vera cultura, si limita a un bagaglio oppressivo ed arruffato di nozioni. Io lo vedo nel mio lavoro, le nuove generazioni sanno tantissime cose, ma superficiali, e mancano spesso il nocciolo del problema. Ad esempio, magari ti sanno dire esattamente le date delle battaglie di Napoleone, ma non sanno i motivi del perché si è arrivati a quel momento storico. Dall'altra parte, i media e il sistema in generale ci abitua ad un diffuso background di mentalità molto lontana da un sobrio benessere. Ditemi quante notizie dette al telegiornale ritenete intelligenti e culturalmente gratificanti. I programmi sono diventati contenitori di personaggi che dicono cose agghiaccianti. Questi personaggi un tempo venivano presi a pedate nel c*lo, adesso fanno tendenza.
> ...



Sollevi un discorso più ampio, quindi troppo complesso da affrontare qui, io mi limito solo all'aspetto del condizionamento che fa la pubblicità (o i modelli creati appositamente per fare tendenza) e perché nessuno o quasi può dirsene immune..
Il primo punto che esprimi (il tempo e la velocità) sono in effetti fattori chiave in questo giochetto, la società di oggi è frenetica e questo ci porta tristemente ad accettare la velocità come un valore anziché vederla come un difetto (+ veloce=meno qualitativo questo è automatico)..in quest'ottica quindi i messaggi immediati diventano veicoli efficacissimi..quindi la pubblicità lo sfrutta ci bombarda con quantità enormi di stimoli, visivi-uditivi-sensoriali, e alla fine riesce a veicolarci un messaggio che va oltre le parole..

Il condizionamento mentale, che sembra roba da film fantascientifici è in vero una scienza a tutti gli effetti ed è lo strumento che viene usato per creare finti bisogni e per attirare la gente..

Guardate che è davvero roba subdola, un lavaggio del cervello sottilissimo..lo scopo è proprio farti credere che sei TU a volere quelle cose partendo dall'averti stimolato nel cervello una necessità, che quindi tu non vivi come imposizione ma come un desiderio.

Sulle masse più stupide oggi non lo so...cioé, 60 anni si andava in guerra galvanizzati a palla da pagliacci che parlavano da un palco..io quando vedo le immagini del nazismo o dell'URSS non riesco a non pensare a che razza di lavaggio del cervello c'era pure lì..solo che lì era più facile, adesso si deve lavorare a livello subconscio


----------



## hakaishin (14 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora premettendo che non ti conosco quindi non sto giudicando te ma semplicemente queste due affermazioni che ho evidenziato, secondo me fraintendi quello che intende dire [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION].
> Il problema della pubblicità non è convincerti a comprare qualcosa..se pensiamo questo mi spiace ma siamo fermi al 1950 signori..la pubblicità vera, potente è quella capace di farti credere di volere TU qualcosa..è lì "trucchetto" maligno con cui ci abbindolano..
> Tu dici giustamente io faccio quello che voglio io..ma i nostri "gusti" sono il frutto di quello che siamo e abbiamo vissuto/visto conosciuto..fidati che chi fa pubblicità a certi livelli lavora su dati statistici minuziosi, sa che i soggetti "X" che hanno determinato background se stimolati con l'incentivo "Y" molto probabilmente si comporteranno in un certo modo..sono meccanismi del cervello che loro studiano a fondo..
> 
> ...



Infatti non mi conosci. Io ho il mio modo di pensare. Questo tuo discorso non mi tangd minimamente.
Sono proprio l’oppos Di quello che scrivi


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti non mi conosci. Io ho il mio modo di pensare. Questo tuo discorso non mi tangd minimamente.
> Sono proprio l’oppos Di quello che scrivi



Se mi rispondi così, vuol dire che non hai capito il discorso..

Io ti dico che sebbene sia consapevole al 100% di questi subdoli sistemi di manipolazione mentale mai e poi mai me ne direi immune perché io so che esistono, ma non so come funzionano..quindi dire che non ne sono "vittima" sarebbe da parte mia ingenuo..

Ognuno di noi, chi più chi meno, pensa di essere unico..in parte lo siamo, in parte invece no..se non esistessero le cose di cui stiamo parlando non esisterebbero professioni serissime come quelle dei profiler..

Poi oh, se tu pensi che leggere classici e ignorare le pubblicità ti preservi dalla contaminazione culturale va benissimo..io ti dico che parlando con te 15 minuti del più o del meno un soggetto abile saprebbe dirti perfino dove preferisci comprarli i libri (feltrinelli o amazon?)..ma se non mi credi sei libero di farlo..

PS: spero non percepisca questi miei post come critiche personali..io appunto non ti conosco, ma queste sono considerazioni che sono applicabili purtroppo a ben oltre il 90% della popolazione..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2018)

In questi templi del globalismo liberal non metterei mai piede: no money for anti-white business.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora premettendo che non ti conosco quindi non sto giudicando te ma semplicemente queste due affermazioni che ho evidenziato, secondo me fraintendi quello che intende dire [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION].
> Il problema della pubblicità non è convincerti a comprare qualcosa..se pensiamo questo mi spiace ma siamo fermi al 1950 signori..la pubblicità vera, potente è quella capace di farti credere di volere TU qualcosa..è lì "trucchetto" maligno con cui ci abbindolano..
> Tu dici giustamente io faccio quello che voglio io..ma i nostri "gusti" sono il frutto di quello che siamo e abbiamo vissuto/visto conosciuto..fidati che chi fa pubblicità a certi livelli lavora su dati statistici minuziosi, sa che i soggetti "X" che hanno determinato background se stimolati con l'incentivo "Y" molto probabilmente si comporteranno in un certo modo..sono meccanismi del cervello che loro studiano a fondo..
> 
> ...


Non lo so dov'è la linea di confine tra il convincerti e il plagiarti del tutto e farti credere che sei tu a volerla quella cosa, ma sostanzialmente corcordo. 

Come ha detto Gabri, creano bisogni. Una volta fatto questo, il consumatore sente di volere quella cosa. 

È proprio una questione che siamo fatti così. Non è un caso forse che oggi esista...l influencer (già il nome mi dà fastidio) che va a dire alla massa che se compri Gucci stai meglio in società


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In questi templi del globalismo liberal non metterei mai piede: no money for anti-white business.



Se non è razzismo questo ... il tutto condito con frasi di un'ipocrisia nauseante. Sono sicuro che comunque neanche loro la pensano veramente così, semplicemente i loro studiosi avranno elaborato un modello teorico secondo cui schierarsi politicamente in questo modo e la concomitante affluenza di un tot di persone di un certo tipo, automaticamente trainerà una massa sufficiente di clientela. Si ritorna sul discorso del condizionamento. Figurati, mica ti stanno obbligando, no, no, ti stanno dicendo "venite da noi, che gli altri sono cattivi". Ribrezzo totale, l'equivalente dell'antisportività commerciale. 'Ste cose andrebbero proibite, ma neanche puoi contestare, figurati come ti aggredirebbero i soliti noti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non lo so dov'è la linea di confine tra il convincerti e il plagiarti del tutto e farti credere che sei tu a volerla quella cosa, ma sostanzialmente corcordo.
> 
> Come ha detto Gabri, creano bisogni. Una volta fatto questo, il consumatore sente di volere quella cosa.
> 
> È proprio una questione che siamo fatti così. Non è un caso forse che oggi esista...l influencer (già il nome mi dà fastidio) che va a dire alla massa che se compri Gucci stai meglio in società



L'influencer non è nemmeno uno che ti dice metti questo o quello..è uno che direttamente ti spiega uno stile di vita, e lo fa indossando capi di una marca o usando un dispositivo anziché altri..

Insomma, pincopalla vede l'influencer di turno fare yoga con un certo tipo di leggins e va a prendersi quella marca.
Pincopallo vede che l'influencer che va in giro con gli Airpods ed ecco che di colpo una stupidata inutile diventa vitale e indispensabile

Condizionamento è molto diverso da convinzione..per convincerti devo partire da delle argomentazioni valide e devo vincere uno scetticismo..condizionarti vuol dire abbassare le tue barriere e infilarmi nella tua testa...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se mi rispondi così, vuol dire che non hai capito il discorso..
> 
> Io ti dico che sebbene sia consapevole al 100% di questi subdoli sistemi di manipolazione mentale mai e poi mai me ne direi immune perché io so che esistono, ma non so come funzionano..quindi dire che non ne sono "vittima" sarebbe da parte mia ingenuo..
> 
> ...



No tranquillo so che non mi attacchi.
Per me comunque esagerate con questi discorsi, proprio tanto.

Comunque quando compro libri, li compro dove li trovo...


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'influencer non è nemmeno uno che ti dice metti questo o quello..è uno che direttamente ti spiega uno stile di vita, e lo fa indossando capi di una marca o usando un dispositivo anziché altri..
> 
> Insomma, pincopalla vede l'influencer di turno fare yoga con un certo tipo di leggins e va a prendersi quella marca.
> Pincopallo vede che l'influencer che va in giro con gli Airpods ed ecco che di colpo una stupidata inutile diventa vitale e indispensabile
> ...



Secondo me, esempio perfetto per il discorso che facevo prima dell'abbassamento del livello culturale.

Detta meglio, io non credo che la gente nasce mediamente più stupida, il QI credo è sostanzialmente legato alla abitudine e capacità di ragionare, che deriva dall'ambiente circostante, oltre a una certo contributo intrinseco genetico. La nostra società insegna a NON RAGIONARE. Perché? Perché fa comodo, ovviamente.

Mi dici come è possibile che una persona, RAZIONALMENTE, guardi un qualsiasi demente digitale e si precipiti a comprare i leggins o la boiata di turno? Per quale motivo? E' questo che a mio parere manca, oltre a molti altri aspetti, un'educazione "civica" a porsi domande e fare autocritica.

PS
Naturalmente non è una domanda rivolta a te, è in senso generale.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non lo so dov'è la linea di confine tra il convincerti e il plagiarti del tutto e farti credere che sei tu a volerla quella cosa, ma sostanzialmente corcordo.
> 
> Come ha detto Gabri, creano bisogni. Una volta fatto questo, il consumatore sente di volere quella cosa.
> 
> È proprio una questione che siamo fatti così. Non è un caso forse che oggi esista...l influencer (già il nome mi dà fastidio) che va a dire alla massa che se compri Gucci stai meglio in società



L’influencer è solo un pecoraio che pasce il gregge di pecoroni. Sta tutto nella cultura per me.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, esempio perfetto per il discorso che facevo prima dell'abbassamento del livello culturale.
> 
> Detta meglio, io non credo che la gente nasce mediamente più stupida, il QI credo è sostanzialmente legato alla abitudine e capacità di ragionare, che deriva dall'ambiente circostante, oltre a una certo contributo intrinseco genetico. La nostra società insegna a NON RAGIONARE. Perché? Perché fa comodo, ovviamente.
> 
> ...



Esatto. È una questione di educazione e cultura


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'influencer non è nemmeno uno che ti dice metti questo o quello..è uno che direttamente ti spiega uno stile di vita, e lo fa indossando capi di una marca o usando un dispositivo anziché altri..
> 
> Insomma, pincopalla vede l'influencer di turno fare yoga con un certo tipo di leggins e va a prendersi quella marca.
> Pincopallo vede che l'influencer che va in giro con gli Airpods ed ecco che di colpo una stupidata inutile diventa vitale e indispensabile
> ...





hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’influencer è solo un pecoraio che pasce il gregge di pecoroni. Sta tutto nella cultura per me.


Ah ok. In realtà non sapevo cosa facesse esattamente "l'infuencer". Siccome mi sembra non serva praticamente a niente (ma è facile trovare foto con sotto scritto "si ringrazia morellato per blabla") mi sembrava solo un'altra trovata per fare pubblicità

Certo che fare quello che fa l'influencer è credo l'esatto contrario di quello che si dice in psicologia, dove si invita caldamente alla personalizzazione, al seguire se stessi nei vari campi della vita, trovare le immagini interiori, dare spazio alla spontaneità.
Invece così, per ritornare ancora una volta al discorso starbucks, sembra si tenda ad uniformare (=appiattire) tutto


----------



## hakaishin (14 Settembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ah ok. In realtà non sapevo cosa facesse esattamente "l'infuencer". Siccome mi sembra non serva praticamente a niente (ma è facile trovare foto con sotto scritto "si ringrazia morellato per blabla") mi sembrava solo un'altra trovata per fare pubblicità
> 
> Certo che fare quello che fa l'influencer è credo l'esatto contrario di quello che si dice in psicologia, dove si invita caldamente alla personalizzazione, al seguire se stessi nei vari campi della vita, trovare le immagini interiori, dare spazio alla spontaneità.
> Invece così, per ritornare ancora una volta al discorso starbucks, sembra si tenda ad uniformare (=appiattire) tutto



Io provo veramente pena per le nuove generazioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, esempio perfetto per il discorso che facevo prima dell'abbassamento del livello culturale.
> 
> Detta meglio, io non credo che la gente nasce mediamente più stupida, il QI credo è sostanzialmente legato alla abitudine e capacità di ragionare, che deriva dall'ambiente circostante, oltre a una certo contributo intrinseco genetico. La nostra società insegna a NON RAGIONARE. Perché? Perché fa comodo, ovviamente.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda..onestamente l'emulazione di modelli è qualcosa che esiste da sempre..
Perfino gli egizi, se ne avevano la possibilità, copiavano i costumi e i look dei faraoni..non parliamo poi dell'epoca dei romani dove l'emulazione di modelli ritenuti alti a livello sociale (comandanti, nobili, imperatori etc..) erano copiati già allora nel taglio dei capelli e nel vestire..

Oggi si assiste allo stesso meccanismo con 10mila volte più modelli..ma chiunque nella società ha "risalto" (dai fan dei calciatori ai followers per chi fa contenuti web) crea emulazione..


----------

